# Corona Spam Thread??



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2020)

Spam until the CIA releases the vaccine!


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 24, 2020)

Yay!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 24, 2020)

We know they won't release the vaccine until we reach *at least* 15,000!!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 24, 2020)

All the April 2020 examinees need to be introduced.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 24, 2020)

@JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 24, 2020)

@Will.I.Am PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 24, 2020)

triple post


----------



## P-E (Mar 24, 2020)

Brilliant!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 24, 2020)

Ormagorsh


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 24, 2020)

At this rate we're never going to hit 15k in time.


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 24, 2020)

Actually, we might.   If we're spamming until the vaccine comes out... yeah we can do it.


----------



## frazil (Mar 24, 2020)

i had a dream about this


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

Hai guys


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 24, 2020)

Rules. What Rules.


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 24, 2020)

It is a lot easier to SPAM when you are not in an open office.


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 24, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

THE LOBSTAH IS GONE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

at least on my work computer. wtaf


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 24, 2020)

This is going to be epic!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 24, 2020)

A spam thread?  Without results as the light at the end of the tunnel?  What is this madness?


----------



## envirotex (Mar 24, 2020)

We should really take on this effort for the good of EB, as a whole... :bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 24, 2020)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 24, 2020)

I wanna beer!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 24, 2020)

Twerp!!!!!! :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 24, 2020)

T-t-triple!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Triple


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Fourth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Fifth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Sixth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Seventh


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Eighth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Ninth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Tenth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Eleventh


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Twelveth?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Thirteenth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Fourteenth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Fifteenth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Sixteenth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Seventeenth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Eighteenth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Nineteenth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Twentieth


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Twenty-first


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Twenty-second


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam - Twenty-third

 :bananalama:


----------



## frazil (Mar 25, 2020)

Happy...Wednesday?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

frazil said:


> Happy...Wednesday?


Legit had to check my watch last night (Garmin) to see what day today would be...


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 25, 2020)

Has anyone noticed if you can still buy SPAM at the grocery store?


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM Breakfast Bake

Ingredients

1 12-ounce can SPAM® Hickory Smoked cut into cubes


2 tablespoons butter

1 10 3/4-ounce can cream of mushroom soup

1/2 cup diced onion

3 cups thawed frozen diced potatoes

1/4 cup Italian herbs cooking cream

3 tablespoons ranch seasoning mix

1 16-ounce can refrigerated buttermilk biscuit dough

2 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese

1 cup sour cream



Directions


Heat oven to 350°F. Grease 13x9-inch baking dish.

In large skillet, melt butter over medium-high heat. Add SPAM® Hickory Smoked and onion. Cook, stirring occasionally, 10 minutes or until golden brown.

In large bowl, combine potatoes, sour cream, ranch seasoning, soup, cheese and cooking cream. Add SPAM® mixture; stir to combine. Spoon mixture into baking dish.

Cut each biscuit into 6 wedges. Place over SPAM® mixture with points facing upward. Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until biscuits are cooked through and golden brown.


----------



## frazil (Mar 25, 2020)

good to know


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam is the slightly richer cousin to scrapple and I refuse to invite them in my home.


----------



## Supe (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Spam is the slightly richer cousin to scrapple and I refuse to invite them in my home.


Spam is f*cking Warren Buffet compared to scrapple...


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Supe said:


> Spam is f*cking Warren Buffet compared to scrapple...


Main thing is I don't want either of them in my house, on my couch, or associating with any of my family.


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi everybody! I am going to get off EB to work on my proposal but hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii stay safe and stay away from the rona.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 25, 2020)

Random


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

i made french press coffee today so i can have iced coffee later


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

I have been jonesing for a cup of coffee today...but rona.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Morning!  Are you enjoying working from home?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Bored


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

No convo


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Wish I was home


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

But still have a job?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

So can't complain too much


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Did I make a mistake?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Should I have stayed in NY?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

I miss my family


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JK bringing down the spam thread vibes


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Sorry fam, just missing everyone and worried

*edit*

:bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 25, 2020)

awaiting inputs at work and have too much nervous energy spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry fam, just missing everyone and worried
> 
> *edit*
> 
> :bananalama:


Sowwy   I hear you. Both my family and my wife's family are only about 2 hours away, but we can't go see them, so it's hard not to miss them.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sowwy   I hear you. Both my family and my wife's family are only about 2 hours away, but we can't go see them, so it's hard not to miss them.


Yeah...I'm ultra worried because my family is either in or adjacent to the hot zone in NYC...and they're 14-hours of driving away.  I feel very disconnected from them, when I've never really been far enough that I couldn't just visit them.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah...I'm ultra worried because my family is either in or adjacent to the hot zone in NYC...and they're 14-hours of driving away.  I feel very disconnected from them, when I've never really been far enough that I couldn't just visit them.


I cracked on Monday morning. My local family is 1.5-2.5 hours from me. And all of them are in the at-risk category due to age, health, or job (my littlest cousins are at-risk due to their mom's job - she's a nurse). And I had an awful/morbid dream on Sunday about the situation in regards to my family. And ended up sobbing on my couch at 9am and then a massive headache all day


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

On a lighter note, we had dog training via Zoom last night. Moo was asleep during most of the class. At one point, she actually had to work. And we had to wake her up and bribe her off the couch with food


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Sh'es been living the #StoopKid life this morning. Laying on the stoop in the sun. Shredded some bark and made us mulch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Should I have stayed in NY?


No.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Rocket says, why won't anyone play with me?  BTW, my 8/9 month old kitten is a beast of a cat. WTF.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I cracked on Monday morning. My local family is 1.5-2.5 hours from me. And all of them are in the at-risk category due to age, health, or job (my littlest cousins are at-risk due to their mom's job - she's a nurse). And I had an awful/morbid dream on Sunday about the situation in regards to my family. And ended up sobbing on my couch at 9am and then a massive headache all day


I've been doing Netflix parties with my sister (and I think her husband is watching as well), but we had a call yesterday about how my parents aren't taking this very seriously and were still allowing my older brother to go to work/his doctors and then come back to the house.  I think I finally convinced my mom to get him out of work for at least two weeks and to cancel/reschedule and/or virtual patient his other appointments.  I'm just worried about them because they check three of the four major boxes (diabetic, not healthy, over 65+), and they're still acting like this isn't serious.

Behgrjklv


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> No.


*screeches*


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

TRIPLE POST


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> *screeches*


Sorry. My people are in the PNW, so I feel you.  My parents were in Mexico until Feb 29th, got home, drove from WA to Denver for a wedding, then Drove to see up in IA, then drove home. By the time they left my house we were in social isolation mode. They are in their late 60's, my dad just finished treatment for prostate cancer.  When they left they were talking about going to see my grandmother in her nursing home, which I was like, don't do that. JUST GO HOME. I hope they are staying home now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 25, 2020)

has anyone gotten their IRS refund yet. I filed over six weeks ago and haven't heard anything back yet. Got my State refund a few weeks ago. I can't even learn if IRS received my refund yet. Their website isn't helpful, and the call centers have an automated message that they are too busy and to try again tomorrow.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> has anyone gotten their IRS refund yet. I filed over six weeks ago and haven't heard anything back yet. Got my State refund a few weeks ago. I can't even learn if IRS received my refund yet. Their website isn't helpful, and the call centers have an automated message that they are too busy and to try again tomorrow.


What is this refund thing you speak of? I'm pretty damn sure they have cashed our check already.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 25, 2020)

The "upside" to owing money to IRS or the State is that you KNOW immediately when they got your paperwork.


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> has anyone gotten their IRS refund yet. I filed over six weeks ago and haven't heard anything back yet. Got my State refund a few weeks ago. I can't even learn if IRS received my refund yet. Their website isn't helpful, and the call centers have an automated message that they are too busy and to try again tomorrow.


I did. It was within a week or so of filing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 25, 2020)

...great


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...great


how did you file?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I've been doing Netflix parties with my sister (and I think her husband is watching as well), but we had a call yesterday about how my parents aren't taking this very seriously and were still allowing my older brother to go to work/his doctors and then come back to the house.  I think I finally convinced my mom to get him out of work for at least two weeks and to cancel/reschedule and/or virtual patient his other appointments.  I'm just worried about them because they check three of the four major boxes (diabetic, not healthy, over 65+), and they're still acting like this isn't serious.
> 
> Behgrjklv


My mom is still going to work. She works in manufacturing for semiconductors. And traveled from Banff last week...

 BIW in Maine isn't shutting down. And the unions are FURIOUS


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> has anyone gotten their IRS refund yet. I filed over six weeks ago and haven't heard anything back yet. Got my State refund a few weeks ago. I can't even learn if IRS received my refund yet. Their website isn't helpful, and the call centers have an automated message that they are too busy and to try again tomorrow.


Yeah I got both of my refunds


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

triple!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Moo had a meltdown on our cooldown walk after C25k. She laid on the ground &amp; wouldn't get up when called. And then started rolling all around in this abandoned lot by our house so it's got snow, road dust, and a lot of trash. It took both of us to get her to stop and Boyfriend physically picked her up. It was very husky of her.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 25, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> how did you file?


paper

I make too much to e-file. And I didn't want to pay turbotax for the privilege of e-filing for me.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> paper
> 
> I make too much to e-file. And I didn't want to pay turbotax for the privilege of e-filing for me.


freetaxusa?  Costs to submit for state but not federal


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> paper
> 
> I make too much to e-file. And I didn't want to pay turbotax for the privilege of e-filing for me.


Same. Stopped using turbo. 

Used freetaxusa.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Wait, whataaaaaaat?  I DIDN'T EVEN SEE NIK POST?  MY THREAD DIDN'T UPDATE!!!  ULTRA SAD JK


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

TRRRRRIPLE A LIE


----------



## frazil (Mar 25, 2020)

rainy day


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 25, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> Same. Stopped using turbo.
> 
> Used freetaxusa.


Can I efile after I paper file?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> paper
> 
> I make too much to e-file. And I didn't want to pay turbotax for the privilege of e-filing for me.


I didn't know there was a salary limit for e-filing. But also don't do my own taxes so...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> freetaxusa?  Costs to submit for state but not federal


I got my state already. All done via paper and mailed at the same time. Which is why I'm curious what's taking Uncle Sam so long.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 25, 2020)

We used HR Block online for years until we got audited by our state because it was not calculating our federal refund correctly into our income for state taxes (HTF Is that income anyway, I made that money LAST year, and was already taxed on it!) After the state caught that one they went back and audited all of our years of taxes.  Wheeee!  So now we have a person do them for us.  And, we haven't had a federal refund in years, despite having additional withholdings. Which reminds me, I'm supposed to fix my W4.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I got my state already. All done via paper and mailed at the same time. Which is why I'm curious what's taking Uncle Sam so long.


They are all working from home except one guy.  He hates his job.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I didn't know there was a salary limit for e-filing.


#goodproblems ?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I got my state already. All done via paper and mailed at the same time. Which is why I'm curious what's taking Uncle Sam so long.


Yeah, with freetax usa you can file state for $12.95, I think, and federal is always free.

Federal was always slow if by mail, and probably slower with people working remotely/nobody able to bring the mail in from the box.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I didn't know there was a salary limit for e-filing. But also don't do my own taxes so...


I think it's something like $66k?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

TRRRRRIPLE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I think it's something like $66k?


That's not very high


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can I efile after I paper file?


I doubt. Based on IRS reputation, you might get 2 refunds this year and an audit next year. Might be better to wait.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Spam until the CIA releases the vaccine!


YASSS MY WISH CAME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

In the office today SPAM. Didn't have to fight for the one shaded parking spot SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Down with Rona SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

So I don't consider myself a coffee snob. Like I'll drink most coffee as long as it tastes like coffee. So not just sweetner, milk, burnt, etc.

I almost exclusively use this small cup coffee maker from Mr Coffee (makes 8-16oz of coffee with a basket filter) or the Kuerig at work (with a reusable pod). 

I only sometimes make french press coffee because I hate cleaning the thing after and since Boyfriend doesn't drink coffee, it's too much [I'm too lazy to figure out the ratio to make less than a full carafe lol]. 

But when I make french press coffee, the coffee like separates... 

Why does it do this?


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So I don't consider myself a coffee snob. Like I'll drink most coffee as long as it tastes like coffee. So not just sweetner, milk, burnt, etc.
> 
> I almost exclusively use this small cup coffee maker from Mr Coffee (makes 8-16oz of coffee with a basket filter) or the Kuerig at work (with a reusable pod).
> 
> ...


That's not separation, that's just the super fines from the coffee grounds that don't get filtered out by the metal filter on a french press. If you wanted to eliminate those you would need to pour your brewed french press through a regular coffee filter.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

thekzieg said:


> That's not separation, that's just the super fines from the coffee grounds that don't get filtered out by the metal filter on a french press. If you wanted to eliminate those you would need to pour your brewed french press through a regular coffee filter.


Thank you!

so I'm just gonna continue dealing with it then since I don't have coffee filters lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

You might say it's a poor pore pour.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Alliteration?  Coffee filter puns?  Coffee confusions?

I knew the scent of spam would make @squaretaper LIT AF PE return to us!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Well I *was* stupid studying, but now I'm off the hook!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Well I *was* stupid studying, but now I'm off the hook!


BECAUSE YOU PASSED?!?!?!

*starts sweating thinking of the October exam*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Still at the office though SPAM. Tried to work from home but it's fecking impossible to do CAD while remoting in on an 11.5" Chromebook SPAM.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 25, 2020)

Fueling my WFH with peanut m&amp;ms


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> BECAUSE YOU PASSED?!?!?!
> 
> *starts sweating thinking of the October exam*


Nuuu, exam was cancelled!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nuuu, exam was cancelled!


CANCELLED FOREVER!!

My hope is springing for you eternal, but I know you're going to fall back into study hell and we'll never talk again.  I'll be left in your fitbit hussle smoke.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I'll be left in your fitbit hussle smoke.


Come to CA and join my "Squaretaper Paleo Workout" (pat. pend.) and chop wood and dig trenches!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

@JayKay PE I followed your style and made a yuuuuge vat of soup. Still on the cooler side in CA so it's been nice. Thanks!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Come to CA and join my "Squaretaper Paleo Workout" (pat. pend.) and chop wood and dig trenches!


You say that as a joke, but I love doing physical labor.  I hate just...working out.

AND A HUGE VAT OF SOUP IS THE BEST MEAL NO MATTER WHAT TIME OF YEAR.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> You say that as a joke, but I love doing physical labor.  I hate just...working out.


I gave up the gym long ago, wasn't worth the $$$ to me. Do come, I provide free beer, Scotch, home cooked food/dessert, AND every visitor is assigned a complimentary comfort kitty and/or doggo (max 2 per customer b/c Rona).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Just bought tix to Hans Zimmer live in UK. Hopefully Rona is bye-bye come next year.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I gave up the gym long ago, wasn't worth the $$$ to me. Do come, I provide free beer, Scotch, home cooked food/dessert, AND every visitor is assigned a complimentary comfort kitty and/or doggo (max 2 per customer b/c Rona).


*starts packing bags*

I think I want to try and figure out a way to not go to the gym, but still work out?  It's just difficult because I'm on the top floor, so I'm ultra conscious about my landlords downstairs.  MAYBE I'LL RENT A HOUSE IN SEPTEMBER?  THEN I CAN DO STUFF IN THE YARD.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

I HATE ATTEMPTING TO GET NEW TRAINING/CERTIFICATIONS FOR THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT.

We have education people reviewing our engineering experience to see if we're legit.  They're...education people.  They don't know anything about construction.

But they're saying we don't know anything about construction?  UHG.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 25, 2020)

RAGE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> RAGE


Rage quit comply?

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 25, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 25, 2020)

*SPAM SMORES*

INGREDIENTS 

1/3 Hershey’s Chocolate Bar

1 large marshmallow

1 slice Spam

butter

KING'S HAWAIIAN Original Hawaiian Sweet Dinner Rolls

Preparation

Step 1 - Fry thinly sliced Spam to your liking in frying pan over medium heat. (We like to slice ours thin like bacon!)

Step 2 - Cut roll in half, horizontally. Spread a little butter on inside halves of bread and grill in a pan, over medium heat, until lightly toasted. (30 seconds to 1 minute)

Step 3 - Place Spam on bottom half of grilled bread, then place chocolate over warm Spam. Chocolate should start to melt slowly.

Step 4 - Roast marshmallow to your liking. While still warm, place marshmallow on top of Spam, chocolate and bread. Using the top half of the bread, smash the marshmallow and remove marshmallow from stick, completing your sandwich like dessert.

Step 5 - Devour, and don’t be afraid to get messy!


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 25, 2020)

There are days where I love my job, and today is not one of those days. Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 25, 2020)

Random


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 25, 2020)

or


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> There are days where I love my job, and today is not one of those days. Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk.


I have those days too. *virtual social distance hug*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

My PM called me to tell me that one of my projects is no longer shelved... The client PM is new to PM'ing. and he shelved the engineering when construction got defered. And then 2 weeks later, realized that the engineering could still be completed. So our resource plan changes almost daily lately. And I help talk through resourcing with my PM since a lot of the heavy work falls on my shoulders.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

triple?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 26, 2020)

Anyone know where I can find fake diplomas? #afaf #/s


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 26, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Anyone know where I can find fake diplomas? #afaf #/s


I thought that said fake dolphins and I was kinda worried.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 26, 2020)

unrelated: does anyone know where I can find fake dolphins? #afaf #not/s


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 26, 2020)

The IRS call number has literally turned off the ability to talk to a human. The website isn't helpful. Do they not have email? I can't even find out if they received my 1040.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 26, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Still at the office though SPAM. Tried to work from home but it's fecking impossible to do CAD while remoting in on an 11.5" Chromebook SPAM.


That sounds awful.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 26, 2020)

*continues being essential, I guess*


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 26, 2020)

_at least you're not near sick people_


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 26, 2020)

*looks out office window at VA medical facility, which is next to another medical facility, which is next to another medical facility, which is next to another medical facility*


----------



## frazil (Mar 26, 2020)

yikes!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 26, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> *looks out office window at VA medical facility, which is next to another medical facility, which is next to another medical facility, which is next to another medical facility*


Ugh!  I'd be sweating bullets too.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 26, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Ugh!  I'd be sweating bullets too.


I'm mostly just hiding in my office and supporting extreme social distancing via spiky NYer attitude.


----------



## frazil (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm not very focused today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 26, 2020)

frazil said:


> I'm not very focused today.


My focus has been decreasing bit by bit.  I don't know how long I can sustain this WFH thing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 26, 2020)

My hours have been from 8-5 all week. Normally I start much earlier. It’s strange.


----------



## frazil (Mar 26, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> My focus has been decreasing bit by bit.  I don't know how long I can sustain this WFH thing.


Yeah I was going strong, and I like this wfh thing, but today I have super low motivation.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 26, 2020)

frazil said:


> Yeah I was going strong, and I like this wfh thing, but today I have super low motivation.


I like it, but... IDK.  I think it is just wearing on me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 26, 2020)

Also, with husband working from home, it is weird.  And he is SO LOUD and always on a conference call.  I can't imagine sitting next to him in an office environment. He is in another room, upstairs and I can hear all his words.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 26, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, with husband working from home, it is weird.  And he is SO LOUD and always on a conference call.  I can't imagine sitting next to him in an office environment. He is in another room, upstairs and I can hear all his words.


oof, that's annoying

I keep checking with Boyfriend to make sure I'm not being too loud on my calls. I'm using headphones so I feel like I'm SO LOUD but he assures me I'm not.


----------



## frazil (Mar 26, 2020)

I feel bad that I’m on the phone all the time. I think the rest of the family is tiptoeing around all day long.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 26, 2020)

frazil said:


> I feel bad that I’m on the phone all the time. I think the rest of the family is tiptoeing around all day long.


I had a video conference with my work group this morning and my 11 year old came in for a hug and I put my arm out to keep her out of the video.  I didn't think she wanted to be on camera in her nightgown. I felt really bad for deflecting her hug.


----------



## frazil (Mar 26, 2020)

My kids (teenagers) crack the door to check. They’re terrified of accidentally getting on the camera.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 26, 2020)

frazil said:


> My kids (teenagers) crack the door to check. They’re terrified of accidentally getting on the camera.


It was my fault, I didn't shut the door.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 26, 2020)

Morning SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm still kinda sorta new at my job so it was handy to ask my neighbors for info. Now I just feel guilty for cluttering their inboxes but, you know, Rona.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 26, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 26, 2020)

I actually used my camera for our daily call this morning. My coworkers got to see the bear (not @blybrook PE) that's hung on the wall behind me.

K's cat kept walking between her &amp; the camera. And my PM had his youngest on his lap who keep gurgling lol


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 26, 2020)

Some of the video calls have been great. One coworker is setup in the bathroom, another in his camper outside. Each to avoid their kids. 

The best so far is the weak desk and strong printer. Looked like a mini quake.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 26, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I actually used my camera for our daily call this morning.


I'm a department of one. I'm my own coworker.    *cries in engineer*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 26, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 26, 2020)

It's all good, I don't mind my own company and by default I'm literally the smartest person in my department! (I'm also the dumbest person in my department...so there's that)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Mar 26, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, with husband working from home, it is weird.  And he is SO LOUD and always on a conference call.  I can't imagine sitting next to him in an office environment. He is in another room, upstairs and I can hear all his words.


I have a coworker like that. And they engage in simultaneous conversations on a mobile phone and their desk phone on speaker at full volume.

NOT missing that.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 26, 2020)

JDG Engineer said:


> I have a coworker like that. And they engage in simultaneous conversations on a mobile phone and their desk phone on speaker at full volume.
> 
> NOT missing that.


The most annoying thing is that he NORMALLY mumbles, so even when we are sitting in the same space I can't hear or understand him. But THAT conference call, I got EVERY DAMN WORD.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Mar 26, 2020)

frazil said:


> Yeah I was going strong, and I like this wfh thing, but today I have super low motivation.


I was burned out today. Really nice day, would have stopped for walk on way home if had been at office, gotten dinner before going home.

Really hard not to turn on TV since there was a First 48 marathon on today.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 26, 2020)

I think wfh weeks should only have 4 days.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 26, 2020)

I won’t tell anyone


----------



## envirotex (Mar 26, 2020)

Also, crap. It's 11PM again and I'm not sleeping.  Time isn't for real anymore.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 27, 2020)

anyone else getting more popup/banner ads on EB? It's currently *over* the reply box and there isn't an X to close out of it - refreshing doesn't get rid of it. posting does. but this is a new tab of EB I have up rn where this has happened to me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 27, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It's all good, I don't mind my own company and by default I'm literally the smartest person in my department! (I'm also the dumbest person in my department...so there's that)
> 
> Also, SPAM.


It's all about how you skew the stats, man.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 27, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> anyone else getting more popup/banner ads on EB? It's currently *over* the reply box and there isn't an X to close out of it - refreshing doesn't get rid of it. posting does. but this is a new tab of EB I have up rn where this has happened to me.


On my phone yes.  Kinda annoying.


----------



## frazil (Mar 27, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> anyone else getting more popup/banner ads on EB? It's currently *over* the reply box and there isn't an X to close out of it - refreshing doesn't get rid of it. posting does. but this is a new tab of EB I have up rn where this has happened to me.


Yes, what's up with that?  How am I supposed to hit the reply button???

edit: somehow I managed


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 27, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> On my phone yes.  Kinda annoying.


its on my phone &amp; computer browers


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 27, 2020)

frazil said:


> Yes, what's up with that?  How am I supposed to hit the reply button???
> 
> edit: somehow I managed


yeah thankfully i can still hit the submit button thru the ad without opening the ad.

@Road Guy halp? what'd you break this time?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 27, 2020)

Just noticed the same thing.  We received a corporate email warning against ‘malvertising’ defined as click bait advertising that will load malware.  Hackers are thrilled with all the internet traffic due to the social distancing.  Be safe people.  DON’T CLICK IT!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 27, 2020)

Morning SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 27, 2020)

Day 14 of WFH: I’m starting to resemble the couch.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Mar 27, 2020)

Using Firefox in InPrivate mode. not getting popups, but does seem to be more ads


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 27, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Day 14 of WFH: I’m starting to resemble the couch.


I'm a week ahead of you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 27, 2020)

Who the fuck has 5-49 vehicles?! Is this for private or corporate users?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 27, 2020)

Oooo a spam thread!

SPAM to 212!!!!!

Done!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 27, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> View attachment 16983
> 
> 
> Who the fuck has 5-49 vehicles?! Is this for private or corporate users?


Is there something you’re not telling us?


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 27, 2020)

Must be for corporate fleets. You searching for GPS trackers to keep tabs on where your family went?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 27, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is there something you’re not telling us?


Lots. But it doesn't have anything to do with fleet management.

In general these ads are pretty weird.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 27, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> Must be for corporate fleets. You searching for GPS trackers to keep tabs on where your family went?


I don't think I've ever searched GPS on my home computer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 27, 2020)

now being forced to work OT, spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 27, 2020)

results are never out gonna come out at this rate.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 27, 2020)

No, results are definitely out.

The # of COVID-19 cases in my area doubled over night.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 28, 2020)

Mornin’


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 28, 2020)

Triple


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 28, 2020)

SPAM FRIES

Ingredients


One 12-ounce can SPAM® Classic

Peanut oil, for frying

HOUSE OF TSANG® General Tsao Stir Fry Sauce or Sriracha Ketchup, for dipping

Directions


Heat about 4 inches of oil in heavy pan or fryer to 350°F.

Cut SPAM® Classic lengthwise into six slices. Cut each slice into 4 thick matchsticks.

Place fries in hot oil (in small batches) and fry until golden brown and crisp (about 3 minutes). Drain on paper towels. Serve warm fries with dipping sauces.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 29, 2020)

Sunday spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 29, 2020)

Found in local Craigslist free section:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 29, 2020)

Guys, I don’t think we’re taking this spam thread seriously enough.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 29, 2020)

I started watching Tiger King...


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 29, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Guys, I don’t think we’re taking this spam thread seriously enough.


Oh, I know we're not. Things have just started to get interesting!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 29, 2020)

Hell, I'm listening to 45+ mph winds pull the last of the snow off the roof. Sounds kinda creepy and is freaking out the cat, but I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 29, 2020)

It's going to rain here tomorrow. It's been a nice weekend.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 29, 2020)

The bluebonnets are really pretty right now.  The most awesome bluebonnets I have ever seen were in AK.  GIANT.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 29, 2020)

Triple denied to both of yas


----------



## envirotex (Mar 29, 2020)

Meh.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 29, 2020)

Wasn't looking for a triple


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 29, 2020)

Lame


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 29, 2020)

Well I heard that Joe Diffie passed on. Is he going to get his wish to "prop me up beside the jukebox if I die"


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 29, 2020)

Lame or not, it's not all about the triple


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 29, 2020)

Or the double


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 29, 2020)

It's the quadruple


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

My gosh there are so many ads now. At least the one blocking the reply box is gone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

I put on deodorant and lip gloss this morning.

I'm winning this WFH thing


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

I wish I had a wireless keyboard for my work laptop, i left it at the office. and we get rid of ours when Boyfriend got the wired keyboard for the home computer


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

His work laptop just had a bunch of keys stop working: backspace, arrow keys, delete. lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

It's not like he's writing a process narrative right now or anything


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

It's cold &amp; rainy here today. But Moo needs a walk. She didn't get one all weekend because I didn't feel great on Saturday - felt run down. And then yesterday was gross too. She doesn't like the rain


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

She gets to finish up week 2 of C25k today. Only a few days late &gt;_&lt;


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

Principal (who does our 401k) is doing a webinar this week about market volatility, recessions, and your savings. Seems a bit late...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

I finally got Spotify.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

SPAM

Edit: Oh, surprise top!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 30, 2020)

*spamming*

Things are getting crazy in Indiana.

Not sure if it's because I'm so close to the time zone border, but it was fucking light out until around 8pm when the sun finally was setting.  WHAT IS THIS NONSENSE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 30, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 30, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> *spamming*
> 
> Things are getting crazy in Indiana.
> 
> Not sure if it's because I'm so close to the time zone border, but it was fucking light out until around 8pm when the sun finally was setting.  WHAT IS THIS NONSENSE.


It's not latitude, so it's probably an artifact of time zones.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 30, 2020)

BTW ctrl-enter seems to get around the ads over the "submit" button issue


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 30, 2020)

I use ctrl+enter for all my posting.  Ads aren't that bad for me on the desktop, but the mobile browser was a total shit-show, which means I really don't check EB anymore outside of work (lol).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW ctrl-enter seems to get around the ads over the "submit" button issue


I was more commenting on the ads in between every post or so.


----------



## frazil (Mar 30, 2020)

Happy Monday!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 30, 2020)

frazil said:


> Happy Monday!


Are we sure it's Monday? I haven't left my home in a while so days are losing meaning.


----------



## frazil (Mar 30, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are we sure it's Monday? I haven't left my home in a while so days are losing meaning.


I'm not sure about anything anymore.  Is this world even real?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 30, 2020)

Ohaidere


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 30, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's not latitude, so it's probably an artifact of time zones.


FUCKIGN TIME ZONES.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

THE ADS ARE LESS


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 30, 2020)

Hogan just told us all to stay in our homes starting at 8PM tonight. I'm going to make a final supermarket run during lunch, and a final actual jogging-run outback after work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 30, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hogan just told us all to stay in our homes starting at 8PM tonight. I'm going to make a final supermarket run during lunch, and a final actual jogging-run outback after work.


Dang, not even any outdoor exercise? That's rough.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Mar 30, 2020)

Cant hear reporter's questions but he said if you want to walk / run outside by yourself or someone you live with it is ok. No large groups.

Leave to buy essentials only.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Mar 30, 2020)

The good:

A player on the Montreal Canadiens has started an open tab for hospital workers:

https://nhl.nbcsports.com/2020/03/30/petry-family-opens-restaurant-tabs-for-montreal-hospital-workers/

The bad:

https://www.fox5dc.com/news/covid-19-outbreak-connected-to-prince-georges-county-curling-competition

What were you thinking ?


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 30, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> *spamming*
> 
> Things are getting crazy in Indiana.
> 
> Not sure if it's because I'm so close to the time zone border, but it was fucking light out until around 8pm when the sun finally was setting.  WHAT IS THIS NONSENSE.


Yup. I lived in Michigan, there are days when the sun sets around 9.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 30, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are we sure it's Monday? I haven't left my home in a while so days are losing meaning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 30, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

The ads are back -____-


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 30, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> The ads are back -____-


Definitely not the kind of spam I was hoping for.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 30, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Definitely not the kind of spam I was hoping for.


samesies


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 30, 2020)

Has anyone read "Ready Player One"?  I've never read it before, checked it out digitally, and I'm fucking loving it!  I usually don't like first-person books but the way this is written is more "I'm telling you this story, which is why it's in first person" as opposed to "This story is in first person because it's supposed to be you experiencing it".  Really enjoying it!  Never saw the movie, but if it's anything like the book it's probably really good!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 30, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Has anyone read "Ready Player One"?  I've never read it before, checked it out digitally, and I'm fucking loving it!  I usually don't like first-person books but the way this is written is more "I'm telling you this story, which is why it's in first person" as opposed to "This story is in first person because it's supposed to be you experiencing it".  Really enjoying it!  Never saw the movie, but if it's anything like the book it's probably really good!


I’ve been meaning to pick that one up. Relevant right now, it would seem.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 30, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve been meaning to pick that one up. Relevant right now, it would seem.


SURPRISINGLY RELEVANT.  It's a really good read so far!  I'm like a third through right now?  I'm not sure if it's a series or a stand-alone, but I am def enjoying it!  Very post-apocalyptic similar to what we're going through now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 30, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I put on deodorant and lip gloss this morning.
> 
> I'm winning this WFH thing


Ope.  Deodorant!  Needs to apply.  I actually showered this morning. It was time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 30, 2020)

Only person in the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 30, 2020)

Plotting ANSI E drawings SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 30, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 30, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Ope.  Deodorant!  Needs to apply.  I actually showered this morning. It was time.


Finally found my Clarisonic in a moving box! Now I want to touch my face 'cause it's so clean but I can't 'cause Rona.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 30, 2020)

And now for something completely different...

(I laughed way too hard at this)


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2020)

I seriously should have wen to the book store before this


----------



## Dleg (Mar 30, 2020)

One word:

Kindle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 31, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 31, 2020)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 31, 2020)

Dleg said:


> One word:
> 
> Kindle.


My 11YO hates ebooks.  She is a must feel paper in hands kind of reader.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 31, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> My 11YO hates ebooks.  She is a must feel paper in hands kind of reader.


SAME


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 31, 2020)

Finished reading 'Ready Player One'.  I really enjoyed it, but you could tell it was a YA novel...It had so much build up and then the last...I want to say forth or fifth of the book was very quick paced, glossed over some details, and was just like, "And they won! *trumpets playing in background*".  I def could have gone for another 100+ pages fleshing out that back half.

Re-reading an old book that I read when I was younger that I remember liking (but cannot remember the plot at all).  Should be a good time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 31, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Finished reading 'Ready Player One'.  I really enjoyed it, but you could tell it was a YA novel...It had so much build up and then the last...I want to say forth or fifth of the book was very quick paced, glossed over some details, and was just like, "And they won! *trumpets playing in background*".  I def could have gone for another 100+ pages fleshing out that back half.


I went ahead and ordered it. I’m looking forward to reading it


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 31, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I went ahead and ordered it. I’m looking forward to reading it


I'm thinking you'll enjoy it!  I am really happy that my library participates in Overdrive...I forgot how quickly I read books when I'm allowed to/have the inclination.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 31, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Finished reading 'Ready Player One'.  I really enjoyed it, but you could tell it was a YA novel...It had so much build up and then the last...I want to say forth or fifth of the book was very quick paced, glossed over some details, and was just like, "And they won! *trumpets playing in background*".  I def could have gone for another 100+ pages fleshing out that back half.
> 
> Re-reading an old book that I read when I was younger that I remember liking (but cannot remember the plot at all).  Should be a good time.


spoilers!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 31, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> spoilers!


Lol, def not.  It's YA novel.  Of course they win.  They're not based in truth, god.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Mar 31, 2020)

It is bad I have the mind numbing awesomeness of daytime TV on for background noise


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 31, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> , but you could tell it was a YA novel...It had so much build up and then the last...I want to say forth or fifth of the book was very quick paced, glossed over some details, and was just like, "And they won! *trumpets playing in background*".


That's exactly how I feel about the entire Divergent series.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 31, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I forgot how quickly I read books when I'm allowed to/have the inclination.


I need to get my inclination for reading. I cruise through books when I'm on a plane (like I have bought books at the airport numerous times).

I'm just not making it a priority.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 31, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I need to get my inclination for reading. I cruise through books when I'm on a plane (like I have bought books at the airport numerous times).
> 
> I'm just not making it a priority.


I've found having Overdrive has made it way easier for me.  Yeah, I have to read it on my phone, but it makes me feel better reading it when in bed or waiting between meetings, or even at a coffee shop.  I also has given me way more bookcase space, since I got rid of a ton of paperbacks I was hoarding.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 31, 2020)

Is there an EB book club? seems like there should be a book club.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 31, 2020)

If your library uses Libby (which is the same company as Overdrive) you can checkout books on Libby and send to your Kindle. I would have guessed that Overdrive would have the same feature? Reading on a Kindle is WAY better than reading on a phone. And a refurbished Paperwhite is ~$100, so significant but reasonable if you're going to use it.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 31, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is there an EB book club? seems like there should be a book club.


It's all code books and reference manuals; not that good for everyday reading.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 31, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> If your library uses Libby (which is the same company as Overdrive) you can checkout books on Libby and send to your Kindle. I would have guessed that Overdrive would have the same feature? Reading on a Kindle is WAY better than reading on a phone. And a refurbished Paperwhite is ~$100, so significant but reasonable if you're going to use it.


Yeah, overdrive = libby to me.  I actually HAAAAATE using my kindle to read my books.  It's a pain to send the books/download them, and I can't easily download more books (I mean, if I have to go on Libby to return/download a book, I might as well just keep reading on my phone).  I have an older Kindle that still works, so i refuse to get a new one, but I hate the three-step process to get books on the device.  AKA: JK is lazy and would rather consume books as quickly and efficiently as possible.

Plus overdrive lets me read books as a webpage.


----------



## frazil (Mar 31, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Finished reading 'Ready Player One'.  I really enjoyed it, but you could tell it was a YA novel...It had so much build up and then the last...I want to say forth or fifth of the book was very quick paced, glossed over some details, and was just like, "And they won! *trumpets playing in background*".  I def could have gone for another 100+ pages fleshing out that back half.
> 
> Re-reading an old book that I read when I was younger that I remember liking (but cannot remember the plot at all).  Should be a good time.


I think YA is about my attention span right now.  Luckily my 13yo daughter hit the library just before it closed and brought home a whole pile of them!  

I thought Ready Player One was super entertaining, and Gen-Xers especially appreciate all the 80's references.  Very relevant now.

I just finished Magpie Murders.  It was good. A murder mystery. But a little hard for me to get into in the beginning with everything else going on.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 31, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I've found having Overdrive has made it way easier for me.  Yeah, I have to read it on my phone, but it makes me feel better reading it when in bed or waiting between meetings, or even at a coffee shop.  I also has given me way more bookcase space, since I got rid of a ton of paperbacks I was hoarding.


I have plenty of physical books to read. When I moved in with Boyfriend, I get rid of a bunch of books. But I also keep some boxed up in the attic. I am my mother's daughter.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 31, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have plenty of physical books to read. When I moved in with Boyfriend, I get rid of a bunch of books. But I also keep some boxed up in the attic. I am my mother's daughter.


When I did the half-country journey, I left whatever books I kept behind.  My mother has bemoaned this and complained about the multiple boxes numerous times since then.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 31, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> When I did the half-country journey, I left whatever books I kept behind.  My mother has bemoaned this and complained about the multiple boxes numerous times since then.


I have almost nothing at my mother's house. 

I had American Girl dolls there that they wanted gone. And I was going to give my used &amp; well-loved American Girl dolls away to the electrician for their kid. AND OH BOY. That was unacceptable since they're expensive. And I'm like "It's 20 years old..." So in protest my grandmother set it up on display in the house... Giving it away to a child who wanted one was not allowed, even though they were 20yr old dolls and had been packed up for 10years at that point. I was so annoyed. I told them to do whatever they wanted with whatever else of mine they found, I didnt care. SINCE APPARENTLY what I wanted to do wasn't acceptable.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 1, 2020)

an entire day of telecons!


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have almost nothing at my mother's house.
> 
> I had American Girl dolls there that they wanted gone. And I was going to give my used &amp; well-loved American Girl dolls away to the electrician for their kid. AND OH BOY. That was unacceptable since they're expensive. And I'm like "It's 20 years old..." So in protest my grandmother set it up on display in the house... Giving it away to a child who wanted one was not allowed, even though they were 20yr old dolls and had been packed up for 10years at that point. I was so annoyed. I told them to do whatever they wanted with whatever else of mine they found, I didnt care. SINCE APPARENTLY what I wanted to do wasn't acceptable.


Whereas my dad used me as a secret way of getting rid of my mom's stuff that she kept for too long.  When I lived nearby/closer, my mom would give me stuff to use (like a ton of pots/pans that were reaaaaally old and barely servicable), and my dad gave me blanket permission to donate/get rid of anything I didn't want.  My mom I think suspected it, but she was happy she was 'helping' me.  My dad was happy because more stuff was taken out of the house.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 1, 2020)

Idk what I’m doing


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 1, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Idk what I’m doing


welcome to adulthood


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 1, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Idk what I’m doing


Fake it 'til you make it


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have almost nothing at my mother's house.
> 
> I had American Girl dolls there that they wanted gone. And I was going to give my used &amp; well-loved American Girl dolls away to the electrician for their kid. AND OH BOY. That was unacceptable since they're expensive. And I'm like "It's 20 years old..." So in protest my grandmother set it up on display in the house... Giving it away to a child who wanted one was not allowed, even though they were 20yr old dolls and had been packed up for 10years at that point. I was so annoyed. I told them to do whatever they wanted with whatever else of mine they found, I didnt care. SINCE APPARENTLY what I wanted to do wasn't acceptable.


American Girl dolls were my childhood! I just had Molly. I wanted all of them! They were so damn expensive...even when I got mine in 1995 (for fifth grade graduation), it was $90!!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 1, 2020)

Finally completed a major internal deadline for a proposal last night. I'm brain dead and don't want to do anything today buuuuuuuuut I am grateful that I at least have billable work right now.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 1, 2020)

Yay!  Congrats, @txjennah PE!   One good thing about my work nowadays: I don't have to worry about billable time!

Also...I wish more people would play the count to 100,000 with pictures...I just want to post number pictures.  T_T


----------



## frazil (Apr 1, 2020)

I just finished a major deadline too.  I had to put 2 powerpoint slides together describing some ongoing research.  What should have taken a couple hours took me an embarrassingly long time. I was brain dead before I started.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 1, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Idk what I’m doing


Dazzle them with brilliance or baffle them with bs


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> American Girl dolls were my childhood! I just had Molly. I wanted all of them! They were so damn expensive...even when I got mine in 1995 (for fifth grade graduation), it was $90!!!


I had Molly, Samantha, and Addy. Poor Molly's hair, she needed a freaking transplant lol.

I also had a Magic Attic doll - similar concept. 

I think Gram's biggest issue was the doll furniture and the clothes. My (now) late great-aunt (Gram's SIL) made me a lot of clothes for the dolls. But it's pure 90s stuff made by a 60yo woman: floral print with lace and/or riffraf on the collars. Epically dated then but very much so now. And it's just like it's rotting away in the attic (which is unfinished so uninsulated from the temperature swings) so let some 5yo have it for free!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 1, 2020)

Morning SPAMMERS. In the office today SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 1, 2020)

A little electro-swing makes today a little better.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 1, 2020)

Disappointing.  I just finished the first book in a series and I...just don't want to read the rest of the series/don't care about learning about the rest of the character's arc, which is weird because I love the author's other books so much.  Sad.  Good thing I can just return it and check out another.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 1, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Disappointing.  I just finished the first book in a series and I...just don't want to read the rest of the series/don't care about learning about the rest of the character's arc, which is weird because I love the author's other books so much.  Sad.  Good thing I can just return it and check out another.


What book?


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 1, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> What book?


Magic's Pawn by Mercedes Lackey.  I usually like her books a lot.  This one had a lot of promise and I got to the last 30-something pages and...just didn't really care either or what happened to the protagonist.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Magic's Pawn by Mercedes Lackey.  I usually like her books a lot.  This one had a lot of promise and I got to the last 30-something pages and...just didn't really care either or what happened to the protagonist.


That sounds like the 13th book of Women's Murder Club series


----------



## User1 (Apr 1, 2020)

halp with all the deadlinesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## frazil (Apr 1, 2020)

Gross! Anyone else seeing this earwax removal ad at the bottom?!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2020)

Lol
- sorry I’m trying out a new thing with the google..... if you don’t like it click on the X - and I can make them go away...

damn kids college tuition doesn’t pay itself....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Lol
> - sorry I’m trying out a new thing with the google..... if you don’t like it click on the X - and I can make them go away...
> 
> damn kids college tuition doesn’t pay itself....


If it’s for supporting the site, then I’m willing to tolerate a little inconvenience.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 1, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> If it’s for supporting the site, then I’m willing to tolerate a little inconvenience.


How about this... you can only complain about the ads if you've paid to support the site within the past 12 months.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 2, 2020)

*complains about the ads*

I don't mind them on the desktop version, but on mobile it is literally a pain.  If I press submit a huge ad window fills the screen and then I need to find the close button, usually near the top, which ends up refreshing the page (and not actually submitting my post).

On desktop, again, not really a big deal tbh.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 2, 2020)

frazil said:


> Gross! Anyone else seeing this earwax removal ad at the bottom?!


No. But I have noticed that the ads at the bottom of the page are quite the mixture of non-sequitar grab-bag of WTF. The ads elsewhere on the page at least make sense in the context of the webpage and my browser history.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 2, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> How about this... you can only complain about the ads if you've paid to support the site within the past 12 months.


Good idea.

&lt;-------------------------------------------------


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 2, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I don't mind them on the desktop version, but on mobile it is literally a pain.  If I press submit a huge ad window fills the screen and then I need to find the close button, usually near the top, which ends up refreshing the page (and not actually submitting my post).


I guess that's a way of making people write shorter posts


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 2, 2020)

frazil said:


> Gross! Anyone else seeing this earwax removal ad at the bottom?!


I got FE University at the bottom. And Holley.com IN the reply box.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 2, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Lol
> - sorry I’m trying out a new thing with the google..... if you don’t like it click on the X - and I can make them go away...
> 
> damn kids college tuition doesn’t pay itself....


My issue is the ones that appear *at random* over the reply box on the desktop version. And then I had a weird pull-down one on mobile that covers my ability to check notifications &amp; messages.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 2, 2020)

Question for the fine folks of EB.

I must provide backstory/context first.

My best friend (female, lesbian)'s sister's partner (male) bursts into the bathroom while she (sister) is showering and takes a massive dump. They only have 1 bathroom and it does not have ventilation (side note: they live in a yurt in the mid-west). She only showers once a week (farmer) and has started locking the door so she can get an uninterrupted shower. The showers are only 10-15 minutes long

He says that they're in a "unique situation" (meaning 1 shared bathroom) and so it's ok for him to enter to use it. 

So she (best friend) asked me about it as I share a small bathroom (smaller than the yurt bathroom) with my boyfriend. 

My boyfriend states that if his options were between not shitting his pants and communicating with me about coming in, he's going to burst in to use the bathroom.

She (best friend) doesn't think it's like that sister's partner is in a dire need every time this happens so it seems rude. But she (best friend) has never lived with a male.

So my question is: for folks in similar shared bathroom situations, would you burst into the bathroom to use it while your partner was showering? In both dire &amp; non-dire situations. Would you communicate it prior to entering? Or run in, yanking down yer pants, screaming "I GOTTA GO!"


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My boyfriend states that if his options were between not shitting his pants and communicating with me about coming in, he's going to burst in to use the bathroom.


100%.

Only rude if it's a non-dire situation.  I would probably yell "code brown" though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So my question is: for folks in similar shared bathroom situations, would you burst into the bathroom to use it while your partner was showering? In both dire &amp; non-dire situations. Would you communicate it prior to entering? Or run in, yanking down yer pants, screaming "I GOTTA GO!"


Usually people know more than a few minutes in advanced that they're going to need to use the facilities. There should normally be enough time to give sufficient time to knock and ask someone showering to finish quickly, then wait for them to leave. So I would fault the BF with violating social protocol.

The only exception, in my mind, is if the need was related to illness and therefore there was no advanced notice or ability to hold it.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 2, 2020)

Grew up w/ 2 brothers sister and parents in 1 bathroom house. Would usually ask if use was needed before taking shower.

If it is not urgent can wait.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 2, 2020)

Yeah, I mean anything can happen, but if this is happening more than rarely, then he's just being a dick


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 2, 2020)

I mean, it depends?  My family is pretty easy-going with bathroom use while someone is showering?  Like, if I'm showering I've had my sister or mother come in and pee.

But someone of a different gender coming in while I'm showering to drop a log without ventilation?  Fuck no.  Sorry.  Unless it's a liquid torrent coming out, no go.  They can drink a glass of water and walk around after letting me know I need to finish my shower just a little bit quicker.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 2, 2020)

Participating in teleconference. had to close window because somehow landscaping is essential


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 2, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 2, 2020)

Flipping through the new ASHRAE handbook SPAM.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 2, 2020)

I spam, therefore I am


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 2, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Participating in teleconference. had to close window because somehow landscaping is essential


Hogan's new order didn't really change things from his previous order, so sure why not.

But there is something to be said for lawn mowing be essential. Tall grass=more rodents; trees need to be trimmed to avoid cables or becoming obstructions.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 2, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> I spam, therefore I am


It's really nice having a new blood in the SPAM thread!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 2, 2020)

we'll have to remember to invite @Platypus Engineer to the next mafia round.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 2, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> we'll have to remember to invite @Platypus Engineer to the next mafia round.


Exactly what I was thinking. And include @ChaosMuppetPE too!


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 2, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hogan's new order didn't really change things from his previous order, so sure why not.
> 
> But there is something to be said for lawn mowing be essential. Tall grass=more rodents; trees need to be trimmed to avoid cables or becoming obstructions.


Well the electric in my neighborhood is underground so tree trimming wont help with reliability


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It's really nice having a new blood in the SPAM thread!






LyceeFruit PE said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. And include @ChaosMuppetPE too!


Thanks. I had gotten away from this forum because I was burned out from trying to pass PE. But with current situation, need somewhere to discuss things.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 2, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Thanks. I had gotten away from this forum because I was burned out from trying to pass PE. But with current situation, need somewhere to discuss things.


100% understand how that feels.

Welcome back!


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm so happy that my dumbass neighbors aren't taking this seriously at all. Hey assholes, maybe we can get back to our normal routines faster if you and your dipshit friends stop using this as an excuse to go fishing every goddamn day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 2, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Well the electric in my neighborhood is underground so tree trimming wont help with reliability


lucky you! mine isn't


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 2, 2020)

Anyone know where I can buy a flour mill right now?


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 2, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a flour mill right now?


Amazon?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 2, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Amazon?


Lol. I looked at one last night for $500, nvm.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 2, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol. I looked at one last night for $500, nvm.


Check ebay, especially if you have a KitchenAid. There's a mill attachment


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 3, 2020)

mornin'


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Check ebay, especially if you have a KitchenAid. There's a mill attachment


*has a KitchenAid but almost no attachments*  I have the 5QT professional mixer which is a pain because it's too big for 'normal' attachments, but it's too small for the more used 6QT mixer.

I have plans to maybe buy another mixer once I start thinking seriously about buying a house.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> *has a KitchenAid but almost no attachments*  I have the 5QT professional mixer which is a pain because it's too big for 'normal' attachments, but it's too small for the more used 6QT mixer.
> 
> I have plans to maybe buy another mixer once I start thinking seriously about buying a house.


Is that a bowl lift one?

The mill attachment would still work since it's connected above the mixer. you unscrew the little faceplate and connect there. it's the same with the cheese grate attachment (which is the only one i have). they use the motor of the mixer, not the bowl.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 3, 2020)

Morning.

I figured out when this will be over:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

I made another double batch of chocolate chip cookie dough this morning.

For a total of 5 batches of cookies since Sunday.

Plus I'm currently baking bread. I think 4th loaf since Saturday?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I made another double batch of chocolate chip cookie dough this morning.
> 
> For a total of 5 batches of cookies since Sunday.
> 
> Plus I'm currently baking bread. I think 4th loaf since Saturday?


YOu are not helping with the work motivation.  Now I want to bake cookies.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> YOu are not helping with the work motivation.  Now I want to bake cookies.


I mixed the batter before I started working lol


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I made another double batch of chocolate chip cookie dough this morning.
> 
> For a total of 5 batches of cookies since Sunday.
> 
> Plus I'm currently baking bread. I think 4th loaf since Saturday?






vhab49_PE said:


> YOu are not helping with the work motivation.  Now I want to bake cookies.


Neither one of you are helping because now I want to eat cookies.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Neither one of you are helping because now I want to eat cookies.


lol, sorry


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

i think we're gonna having stuffed shells this weekend.

or lasagna rolls.

i also have to make pizza dough tonight


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Neither one of you are helping because now I want to eat cookies.


Not sorry.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

*cries in working at office*

I want to attempt to make pizza tonight, but I have soup that defrosted in my fridge that I need to eat.

But I finally have corn meal and mozzarella!  I'm prob going to attempt a garlic/mozzarella white pizza on Saturday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 3, 2020)

Spammalammadingdong


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Check ebay, especially if you have a KitchenAid. There's a mill attachment


Yeah, I broke down and bought one last night...it should be here next week. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 3, 2020)

Triple


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> *cries in working at office*


Heading to office now SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Payday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 3, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Probably going to grill today after work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> garlic/mozzarella white pizza


Do it today and send some ova hea. I will trade you gochujang marinated grilled chicken.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Is that a bowl lift one?
> 
> The mill attachment would still work since it's connected above the mixer. you unscrew the little faceplate and connect there. it's the same with the cheese grate attachment (which is the only one i have). they use the motor of the mixer, not the bowl.


Ahhhhh, yes, I have the bowl lift instead of the tilt (means I can have it jammed against the wall and not worry about it hitting stuff).  Good knowing it's one of the front connector attachments (I always think they're a mix attachment).  I've been meaning to get a pasta attachment, tbh.  My cousin used it for pierogi dough last time I saw her and it cut down prep time sooooo much.  I think the main thing I need to buy first for my mixer is a pouring shield.  I'm really bad with pouring in my dry ingredients and end up getting stuff everywhere.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Do it today and send some ova hea.


*shoves pizza into envelope*


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

TRRRRRIPLE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, I broke down and bought one last night...it should be here next week. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


Kitchenaids are the best.

Mine is my grams old one. She decided to get a new one  same capacity and color. 

Mine is from the early 90s and Filenes Basement, i found the receipt a couple of years ago


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Kitchenaids are the best.
> 
> Mine is my grams old one. She decided to get a new one  same capacity and color.
> 
> Mine is from the early 90s and Filenes Basement, i found the receipt a couple of years ago


We got ours as a wedding gift. It's an Artisan, so I don't believe we'll have much trouble using the external attachments.

And yes, I agree, they are the best. Makes baking so much better.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhhh, yes, I have the bowl lift instead of the tilt (means I can have it jammed against the wall and not worry about it hitting stuff).  Good knowing it's one of the front connector attachments (I always think they're a mix attachment).  I've been meaning to get a pasta attachment, tbh.  My cousin used it for pierogi dough last time I saw her and it cut down prep time sooooo much.  I think the main thing I need to buy first for my mixer is a pouring shield.  I'm really bad with pouring in my dry ingredients and end up getting stuff everywhere.


I had a pouring shield. I ended up throwing it away

Ive been covering the bowl with a towel lately to avoid all of the flour splatter lol


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I had a pouring shield. I ended up throwing it away
> 
> Ive been covering the bowl with a towel lately to avoid all of the flour splatter lol


Really?  Why?  Pain to use/install/etc?  Genuinely curious.  As for using a towel...I'm terrified of it somehow getting caught in the mixing attachment ala some type of old timey comedy skit and my panic in the kitchen being recorded.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Really?  Why?  Pain to use/install/etc?  Genuinely curious.  As for using a towel...I'm terrified of it somehow getting caught in the mixing attachment ala some type of old timey comedy skit and my panic in the kitchen being recorded.


I couldn't comfortably use it and found no benefit. It was a waste of 20$


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I had a pouring shield. I ended up throwing it away


Same. Mine didn't fit well (or, at all) and it was just super clumsy to use.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Based on the reviews from people I trust, aka: youse guys, I'll stop looking at shields.  If they're difficult to use for you, that means they'll be doubly more difficult for me to use.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 3, 2020)

It was the best of spam, it was the worst of spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Based on the reviews from people I trust, aka: youse guys, I'll stop looking at shields.  If they're difficult to use for you, that means they'll be doubly more difficult for me to use.


I don't have one, but I don't see a need for it. Splattered flour is all part of the experience.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

I just hate the...'waste' of splattered flour going everywhere.  Yes, I know it's minimal, but there all my surfaces have that kinda weird thin-film all over.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhhh, yes, I have the bowl lift instead of the tilt (means I can have it jammed against the wall and not worry about it hitting stuff).  Good knowing it's one of the front connector attachments (I always think they're a mix attachment).  I've been meaning to get a pasta attachment, tbh.  My cousin used it for pierogi dough last time I saw her and it cut down prep time sooooo much.  I think the main thing I need to buy first for my mixer is a pouring shield.  I'm really bad with pouring in my dry ingredients and end up getting stuff everywhere.


I hate my pouring shield.  But could be user error.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 3, 2020)

So my wife hasn't been sleeping well. It happens sometimes, but I think this whole coronavirus situation is triggering her anxiety. I just ordered a weighted blanket for her; sshhh it's a surprise. She loves blankets and has been wanting to try a weighted blanket. And I'm hoping this will help her get some rest.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 3, 2020)

It is really a pouring shield; I always thought it was more of a splatter shield. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

We have a shield, never even tried it. Reducing the open area seems counter-productive. I want more open area, not less. I just turn the speed down and add ingredients slowly to avoid splatter.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Also its a PITA to store


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 3, 2020)

What happened to all the ads for hot housewives and the little blue pill? 

Oh, wrong website.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 17119


Ok, very weird thing, but we JUST got the same floor mat shown in your picture. Our son liked the owls.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Well, effective 4/11, we're all getting docked to 36 hours/week.  If we're 100% billable, then we're able to charge the remainder 4 hours on OT. As you can imagine....many of us aren't 100% billable at the moment.  

I'll be okay, and I'm grateful to have a job...but I got hired right before the recession and have never experienced anything like this before.  It's a little concerning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 3, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Well, effective 4/11, we're all getting docked to 36 hours/week.  If we're 100% billable, then we're able to charge the remainder 4 hours on OT. As you can imagine....many of us aren't 100% billable at the moment.
> 
> I'll be okay, and I'm grateful to have a job...but I got hired right before the recession and have never experienced anything like this before.  It's a little concerning.


Geez. Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately, I wouldn't be surprised if other companies start to follow suit...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 3, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> ...many of us aren't 100% billable at the moment


So far I'm still 100% but not sure how long that will last. A (growing) number of my projects are already in construction but are now on hold, especially at the correctional facilities. So, we'll see.

Edit: Ooh! Unintentional ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Mmm, roasted chickpeas snacc SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 3, 2020)

T-t-t-triple SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

*awkwardly being a government employee and no longer have to worry about billability*

I'm sorry, @txjennah PE, that blows!  So does that mean you're only being paid for 36 hours and only if you're completely billable?  Or is it a "work 36, get paid 36, but if you can bill 40, you get paid for 40"?  I don't think I'm understanding it...either way, it really, really, sucks, and I hope things go back to normal soon.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> *awkwardly being a government employee and no longer have to worry about billability*
> 
> I'm sorry, @txjennah PE, that blows!  So does that mean you're only being paid for 36 hours and only if you're completely billable?  Or is it a "work 36, get paid 36, but if you can bill 40, you get paid for 40"?  I don't think I'm understanding it...either way, it really, really, sucks, and I hope things go back to normal soon.


You don't have to worry about billability anymore? I had no idea!! ppppp

Work 36, get paid 36 (regardless of OH), but can get paid for 40 only it's 100% billable.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Geez. Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately, I wouldn't be surprised if other companies start to follow suit...


Thanks! Still very very fortunate and privileged that I can work from home and still have a job, just haven't seen this happen before so am a little shocked by that.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> You don't have to worry about billability anymore? I had no idea!! ppppp
> 
> Work 36, get paid 36 (regardless of OH), but can get paid for 40 only it's 100% billable.


THE ONLY GOOD THING ABOUT THIS JOB, AM I RIGHT?! *laugh track in background*

But that totally blows about the 10% paycut.  Did they give a timeline for when it would revert back to normal, or did they give wishy-washy response about trying to do their best to keep everyone on payroll?  At least you can get paid for the 36 without worrying about being billable, which is def difficult with contractors and others not moving forward with work...


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 3, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Well, effective 4/11, we're all getting docked to 36 hours/week.  If we're 100% billable, then we're able to charge the remainder 4 hours on OT. As you can imagine....many of us aren't 100% billable at the moment.
> 
> I'll be okay, and I'm grateful to have a job...but I got hired right before the recession and have never experienced anything like this before.  It's a little concerning.


i have been through a couple recessions graduated from college during one (end of Cold War). i have also had an extended period of unemployment. also. Just be really careful with your money, spend only what you have to.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 3, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> i have been through a couple recessions graduated from college during one (end of Cold War). i have also had an extended period of unemployment. also. Just be really careful with your money, spend only what you have to.


Thanks.  We've been very careful with our spending and food supply. Also bought our house just based on one person's income (person making the lower salary), which I'm really happy we did now!


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> THE ONLY GOOD THING ABOUT THIS JOB, AM I RIGHT?! *laugh track in background*
> 
> But that totally blows about the 10% paycut.  Did they give a timeline for when it would revert back to normal, or did they give wishy-washy response about trying to do their best to keep everyone on payroll?  At least you can get paid for the 36 without worrying about being billable, which is def difficult with contractors and others not moving forward with work...


::canned laughter then credits::

Thanks yeah, all good.  Still very lucky and fortunate, just weird.  Haha no, no end date given.  They might start docking our PTO accrual by 10% too, so that's cool.   ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 3, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> ::canned laughter then credits::
> 
> Thanks yeah, all good.  Still very lucky and fortunate, just weird.  Haha no, no end date given.  They might start docking our PTO accrual by 10% too, so that's cool.   ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


...I...wait.  The PTO thing makes no sense to me?  Am I missing something?  Unless this is them trying to further cripple you by not allowing you to take off during the pandemic?


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> ...I...wait.  The PTO thing makes no sense to me?  Am I missing something?  Unless this is them trying to further cripple you by not allowing you to take off during the pandemic?


We are allowed to take LWOP after our PTO runs out, so that's the only way it's making sense to me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, very weird thing, but we JUST got the same floor mat shown in your picture. Our son liked the owls.


lol, I think I got it at Home Depot? like 18mo ago.

Also got it because I like owls


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> ...I...wait.  The PTO thing makes no sense to me?  Am I missing something?  Unless this is them trying to further cripple you by not allowing you to take off during the pandemic?


My company has reduced full time (unrelated to the pandemic) and if you're on RFT, your PTO accrual is docked since it's based on # of hours worked (&amp; years of service)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 3, 2020)

yeah, sorry, getting you hours cuts sucks. Good luck with everything.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 3, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Well, effective 4/11, we're all getting docked to 36 hours/week.  If we're 100% billable, then we're able to charge the remainder 4 hours on OT. As you can imagine....many of us aren't 100% billable at the moment.
> 
> I'll be okay, and I'm grateful to have a job...but I got hired right before the recession and have never experienced anything like this before.  It's a little concerning.


We informed earlier this week to work from home through May 1st.  If we are still working from home after that, we are told we may be looking at working at a reduced workweek.  I suspect it will initially be a 4 day work week, then a 3 day work week if it last longer.  I think we will be able to use PTO to make for the reduced hours.  

I also found out someone in our building tested positive 2 weeks ago, but I have been working from home for the last three weeks anyway.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 3, 2020)

@JayKay PE book club!


----------



## User1 (Apr 4, 2020)

i rly want ace pineapple cider rn


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 4, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> i rly want ace pineapple cider rn


Legit started drinking that stuff because of you!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 6, 2020)

My standards for dress code have started to slip.

I’m wearing shorts to work today.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 6, 2020)

Gasoline and dry cleaning expenses are down but our coffee expenses are up.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 6, 2020)

Filled up my car for under $10 this past week.

On one hand, yay!  My changing jobs/moving is paying off in more ways than one (used to pay minimum $175/mo on just gas).  On the other...oil prices this low does not make me comfortable.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 6, 2020)

I will probably put shorts on soon sun hasn't hit side of house I'm working from.

I basically wear a uniform to work. I get a clothing allowance, so I wear work issued shirts from uniform catalog. Since I can be called into filed at a moment's notice,  I use that to wear jeans to work everyday.

Most times when I have worn a suit to work it has been Tyvek or Nomex.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 6, 2020)

Overheard on a call this morning:

"Alright fellas...and by fellas...I mean...everyone on this call, I mean...mankind..."

There were at least 4 or 5 women on the call so I don't even know what was going on there.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 6, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Overheard on a call this morning:
> 
> "Alright fellas...and by fellas...I mean...everyone on this call, I mean...mankind..."
> 
> There were at least 4 or 5 women on the call so I don't even know what was going on there.


When you work at home, maybe alone, you don't see them womenfolk, so you assume everyone is fellas.  I would check in on whoever was holding the call.  They might be forgetting about there usually being more than one sex in the job force. 

Whereas if someone started a call with, 'hey youse guys' I would not be worried.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 6, 2020)

Guys are dumb. I'm glad God gave us women. 

I probably would have killed or maimed myself dozens of time if my wife hadn't stopped me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 6, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Guys are dumb. I'm glad God gave us women.


Amen to that!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 6, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Overheard on a call this morning:
> 
> "Alright fellas...and by fellas...I mean...everyone on this call, I mean...mankind..."
> 
> There were at least 4 or 5 women on the call so I don't even know what was going on there.


I have a habit of saying "guys" when addressing multiple people, regardless of sex, probably just because it's shorter than saying "everyone". I'm not sure if this counts as sexist or not, but I have noticed myself being more self-conscious about it lately.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 6, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I have a habit of saying "guys" when addressing multiple people, regardless of sex, probably just because it's shorter than saying "everyone". I'm not sure if this counts as sexist or not, but I have noticed myself being more self-conscious about it lately.


"Y'all" for the win


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 6, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> "Y'all" for the win


It's funny, because of my self-consciousness, I sometimes go with this. I have a friend from Texas, I guess their mannerisms are starting to rub off on me.

Sure draws a lot of strange looks from the general public of WA state, though...


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 6, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I have a habit of saying "guys" when addressing multiple people, regardless of sex, probably just because it's shorter than saying "everyone". I'm not sure if this counts as sexist or not, but I have noticed myself being more self-conscious about it lately.


Honestly it doesn't bother me when people say "guys" and I find myself saying it a lot too!  But something about saying "fellas" and then tripping over himself to correct it was pretty funny.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 6, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It's funny, because of my self-consciousness, I sometimes go with this. I have a friend from Texas, I guess their mannerisms are starting to rub off on me.
> 
> Sure draws a lot of strange looks from the general public of WA state, though...


Is "you all" a thing there?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 6, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is "you all" a thing there?


Not really, at least not that I've noticed (I've lived on both sides of the state).


----------



## aog (Apr 6, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> "Y'all" for the win


I thought you had to use "All y'all" for the plural.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 6, 2020)

*still claps my hands in glee whenever someone says y'all un-ironically*

It's the simple things that make me happy.


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2020)

Y'all is about the one thing I've picked up in my normal speech having now spent 12 years in the south.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 6, 2020)

I run social media for an area marathon and I go with "everyone", "folks", or "friends" to avoid gendered salutations


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 6, 2020)

I've been using "guys" as gender neutral most of my life. I can't recall which American dictionary it was, but a major one declared it could be used for either sex back in 1998.

Dictionary.com defines "guys" as gender neutral https://www.dictionary.com/browse/guy?s=t

The two most common form of plural "you" where I grew up both includes "guys":  used in "you guys" and "yous guys"


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 6, 2020)

YAY SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 6, 2020)

Also, dude is gender neutral. I grew up in California - RB is dude, tj is dude, the cat is dude, my laptop not working correctly is dude.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 6, 2020)

Dude is the best.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Also, dude is gender neutral. I grew up in California - RB is dude, tj is dude, the cat is dude, my laptop not working correctly is dude.


This. This is what LadySquare has called me for the past 13 years. On the rare occasions she says my *actual* name it's SO weird.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I probably would have killed or maimed myself dozens of time if my wife hadn't stopped me.


100% agree, I say to LadySquare all the time that, frankly, I'm shocked I made it to adulthood.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2020)

Also. SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> "Alright fellas...and by fellas...I mean...everyone on this call, I mean...mankind..."
> 
> There were at least 4 or 5 women on the call so I don't even know what was going on there.


I usually go with, "'sup dummies."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2020)

So, I think we should all go with, "sup meatbags."


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 6, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So, I think we should all go with, "sup meatbags."


Well, that’s certainly an improvement over other names I’ve been called...


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 6, 2020)

I would have gone with sup dummies because this what I spent morning dealing with.  A water and sewer main project that uses same line weight fro both, so it looks they are connected.

What a


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> I would have gone with sup dummies because this what I spent morning dealing with.  A water and sewer main project that uses same line weight fro both, so it looks they are connected.
> 
> What aView attachment 17153


....this would make a VERY exciting construction project! :rotflmao:

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 6, 2020)

aog said:


> I thought you had to use "All y'all" for the plural.


You is singular, yall is plural, all yall is plural with emphasis


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 6, 2020)

I also use "folks" now that I'm sorta midwesternish


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 6, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Also, dude is gender neutral. I grew up in California - RB is dude, tj is dude, the cat is dude, my laptop not working correctly is dude.


I call my mother dude. She does not appreciate it.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 6, 2020)

One of my coworkers pit bulls is named dude. It’s fun when he comes into the office. Everyone is yelling dude!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> One of my coworkers pit bulls is named dude. It’s fun when he comes into the office. Everyone is yelling dude!


I follow an area dog trainer. She's got a board &amp; train right now whose name is Dad.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Morning, sir!


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE, I love it when animals have weird names!  I mean, if the pet responds to it, where it the harm in it?  Though I did confuse my vet when we brought P2 in with Cloud.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 7, 2020)

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, I love it when animals have weird names!  I mean, if the pet responds to it, where it the harm in it?  Though I did confuse my vet when we brought P2 in with Cloud.


I mean we call our dog, Moo most of the time 

I like calling her Marcie around people who don't know I have a dog so it sounds like I have a misbehaved, asshole child


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 7, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, that’s certainly an improvement over other names I’ve been called...


Yea I spent a lot of time in field with old school construction crews. Curse you out, call you every name in book. But on plus side, I have a really thick skin now.

Once were waiting for someone to come open gate.  Waited at least 30 min. Crew foreman tells person that shows up he was getting ready to use master key. Foreman holds up a pair of bolt cutters.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 7, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I mean we call our dog, Moo most of the time
> 
> I like calling her Marcie around people who don't know I have a dog so it sounds like I have a misbehaved, asshole child


...we had an outside cat named Baileys.  Like the drink.  Because outside cats are named after food items (a family tradition).  I think our neighbors just thought we drank a lot since we were always yelling Baileys with joy in late afternoon/evening.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

I ran 6mi last night (after doing C25k at lunch with Moo &amp; Boyfriend).
It's been weeks since I've run that far. My endurance is shit and it's hard not to compare current self to old self that used to be a lot faster.

I know I'll get back to it and we're in the middle of a pandemic. But 2020 was supposed to be my year of running. I basically started from scratch but with injuries from  sitting for so much of 2019 to pass the PE. its been a struggle bus


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> ...we had an outside cat named Baileys.  Like the drink.  Because outside cats are named after food items (a family tradition).  I think our neighbors just thought we drank a lot since we were always yelling Baileys with joy in late afternoon/evening.


We had an outside cat when I was a kid. Gram called her Baby. 

Baby was not feral and was going to become an inside cat. But when Gram brought her to the vet for vaccines &amp; an exam, Baby had cancer and was put down. 

Gram has another outside cat - not feral but not wicked friendly. He looks just like Baby but with an ear tip &amp; janky eye. I don't know that she's named him even though she built him a hut &amp; has been feeding him for 2 years.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 7, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> We had an outside cat when I was a kid. Gram called her Baby.
> 
> Baby was not feral and was going to become an inside cat. But when Gram brought her to the vet for vaccines &amp; an exam, Baby had cancer and was put down.
> 
> Gram has another outside cat - not feral but not wicked friendly. He looks just like Baby but with an ear tip &amp; janky eye. I don't know that she's named him even though she built him a hut &amp; has been feeding him for 2 years.


We have had many outside cats after we moved to the house when I was 4.  Always one at a time, but fairly continuous.  Most of the time, if the cat made it through a season and wasn't a dick, they ended up turning into an indoor cat.  That's how the first cat Mr. T came to be (ugly Tom cat that would kill families of squirrels for us).  P2 is the most 'recent' who has been allowed in the house.  She was a lean mean fighting/killing machine when she showed up in February while my parents were on vacation in Hawaii.  We were pretty much sure she was eating beech nuts.  Now she eats 1.5 cans of food in the morning and evening (she eats her can and the rest of the other cat's), takes over the queen size bed, and waits patiently for bacon. She is of similar body shape to Moo.

New outside cat, Mr. James Tuxy, is 'not our cat' (as per my dad), and he's unfixed, so he's prob not coming into my parent's house.  (Please note, I had moved out, which is why Mr. Tuxy is not named after a food item).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Nothing like Nori (roomba) rolling around while you're on a call... my 10$ headphones with a mic picked her up very clearly...


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Morning, spammers!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

oh hai


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Dear EB ads:

Please to be effing off over the submit button. It's super obnoxious, kthx.

No love,

Pirate


----------



## P-E (Apr 7, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Morning, spammers!


yar excuse me peg leg matey


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 7, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Morning, spammers!


Morning, SPAMMERS! *waves from a respectful distance*


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Am I hungry?  Or am I just avoiding work?  Another tale of JK stuck in the office and avoiding the main facility.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Okay,  I gotta tell y'all about THE GREAT SUCCULENT MYSTERY.

So I was out of work for 3 weeks and one of my co-workers was minding my succulent plants at work for me. They were in her office in her window. She left the company, her last day was the last day before I was supposed to come back to work. Well, work decided we all got to work from home starting the following Monday, so I didn't go back in. Our Admin Assistant is in the office, to receive packages and answer the phones. 

She asked me today if I had come in and picked up my plants. I told her no, that ex-coworker left them and asked new PM to keep an eye on them. Admin asked new PM if she'd seen them, new PM said they weren't there. Admin got upset and thought someone stole them, I texted ex-coworker and let her know that the plants were MIA. She also got upset, and asked new PM herself if she had seen them.

Admin got further upset after I texted another plant-loving coworker to ask if she had taken them home and I was told no. Meanwhile, I'm laughing my butt off because it's just some plants. I suggest Admin sends out an email to the office asking if anyone took them home. At this point, I start laughing so hard I'm crying.

Turns out, one of the nice accounting guys saw them in the office and didn't want them to die. I am howling with laughter, and send him an email saying thank you. 

 And thus the GREAT SUCCULENT MYSTERY is solved.

ETA: Ooh, tops with my plant work drama!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 7, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> And thus the GREAT SUCCULENT MYSTERY is solved.


FINALLY some good news. Thank you for your service, citizen!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> FINALLY some good news. Thank you for your service, citizen!


You're welcome! Hopefully it's as funny to others as it was to me.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 7, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Turns out, one of the nice accounting guys saw them in the office and didn't want them to die. I am howling with laughter, and send him an email saying thank you.


I like to imagine that he has never talked to you prior to this, and he's not actually a 'plant guy', but he felt bad that they were going to be another victim of the rona.  XD


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I like to imagine that he has never talked to you prior to this, and he's not actually a 'plant guy', but he felt bad that they were going to be another victim of the rona.  XD


I have talked to him, but I'm not sure if he's really a 'plant guy'. My other accountant friend says that accountants are plant people, though.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Trrrrrrriple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 7, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 7, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Im pretty sure at least 1 of my plants will be dead when I return to the office


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Im pretty sure at least 1 of my plants will be dead when I return to the office


The rest of mine are being watered by the Admin.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> The rest of mine are being watered by the Admin.


Theres 1 guy left in my office. Idk what he does besides cough all day


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Theres 1 guy left in my office. Idk what he does besides cough all day


Play Animal Crossing?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Play Animal Crossing?


I dont think he knows what that is. Or how to play video games. Since he doesn't even flip lightswitches


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I dont think he knows what that is. Or how to play video games. Since he doesn't even flip lightswitches


My mind. It is boggled.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

My cat is singing his "kill" song. He murdered that stuffed mousie, alright.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> My mind. It is boggled.


It gets better.

Our office is abutted by a parking garage on one side. So weve got these huge ass windows everywhere. But 2/3 of the office is dark. And he sits in the center. In the dark


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 7, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> I have talked to him, but I'm not sure if he's really a 'plant guy'. My other accountant friend says that accountants are plant people, though.


About 4 of 5 years ago, we had an account last for three and a half days.  I asked what happened when I saw him being escorted out of the building.  I was told they had just received his drug test results (supposed to get results before his first day, but they were delayed).  That accountant was definitely a plant guy.

BTW, do they still drug test in the states where it has been legalized?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 7, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> BTW, do they still drug test in the states where it has been legalized?


They do in Washington, at least in my industry.

Not that it matters much, since WA is an at-will state anyway.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 7, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> About 4 of 5 years ago, we had an account last for three and a half days.  I asked what happened when I saw him being escorted out of the building.  I was told they had just received his drug test results (supposed to get results before his first day, but they were delayed).  That accountant was definitely a plant guy.
> 
> BTW, do they still drug test in the states where it has been legalized?


Depends on the companies. A lot of consulting firms here don’t, but the local utilities do.


----------



## Roarbark (Apr 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PEThank you for the succulent story, and I'm glad they're okay.

Happier ending than the tillandsia I took home. I perched it on a limb in my "yard" (shrubs and such in a 4' border to my front....area... my house is a weird setup...) Where it stayed for a few months before my landlady without warning trimmed all the trees way back. It is now gone  .

At least the extreme thorn tree next to my laundry hanging line is maimed for a while.


----------



## Roarbark (Apr 8, 2020)

Also, first post in the spam forum. Why is spam forum?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 8, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> About 4 of 5 years ago, we had an account last for three and a half days.  I asked what happened when I saw him being escorted out of the building.  I was told they had just received his drug test results (supposed to get results before his first day, but they were delayed).  That accountant was definitely a plant guy.
> 
> BTW, do they still drug test in the states where it has been legalized?


I believe my company does regardless of state or role since we have government contracts. 
I'd have to ask a new hire for confirmation tho


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 8, 2020)

Was talking to my landlord, and he awkwardly was asking if I liked it there/he brought up renewing the lease, and I'm hoping they'll let me stay.  Tbh, I wasn't quite sure after the conversation since he was mentioning his other leases and I kinda got the feeling he was trying to see if I was leaving, but also mentioned that they don't list the apartment I'm in anywhere since it's inside their house.  It's prob not the cheapest/best apartment I could find in the area, and there are luxury apartment complexes going up that are priced similar, but I like that it's in a house with just the other couple (who are the landlords), it has an alarm system, and it's close enough to walk to a huge majority of downtown Indianapolis.  Plus it's furnished!  Which is a huge draw for me, since I'm still not sure if I'm going to stay in Indiana or not once my three year contract is completed, and I don't feel like having to buy a bed/mattress/couch/etc. if I'm just going to have to chuck it in a few.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 8, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Im pretty sure at least 1 of my plants will be dead when I return to the office


I'm pretty sure my plants have been dead for months, but I keep watering them. I'm not good at plants.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> I believe my company does regardless of state or role since we have government contracts.
> I'd have to ask a new hire for confirmation tho


Yeah, I used to work for a defense contractor who has offices in Denver. When CO legalized weed, they sent out a company email that said it's still against federal law and the company zero-tolerance policy would not be changing. Still fireable on the first offense. But that was years ago, no idea if the policy has changed since then.



JayKay PE said:


> Was talking to my landlord, and he awkwardly was asking if I liked it there/he brought up renewing the lease, and I'm hoping they'll let me stay.  Tbh, I wasn't quite sure after the conversation since he was mentioning his other leases and I kinda got the feeling he was trying to see if I was leaving, but also mentioned that they don't list the apartment I'm in anywhere since it's inside their house.  It's prob not the cheapest/best apartment I could find in the area, and there are luxury apartment complexes going up that are priced similar, but I like that it's in a house with just the other couple (who are the landlords), it has an alarm system, and it's close enough to walk to a huge majority of downtown Indianapolis.  Plus it's furnished!  Which is a huge draw for me, since I'm still not sure if I'm going to stay in Indiana or not once my three year contract is completed, and I don't feel like having to buy a bed/mattress/couch/etc. if I'm just going to have to chuck it in a few.


Maybe they are hoping that you'll stay because they need the income and were just fishing for info.

EDIT: Surprise TOP  :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 8, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm pretty sure my plants have been dead for months, but I keep watering them. I'm not good at plants.


Yeah same... so please send yer thoughts &amp; prayers to my garden...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 8, 2020)

Mmf. Two back-to-back conference calls this morning.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 8, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Im pretty sure at least 1 of my plants will be dead when I return to the office


My mom's side of the family are intense green thumbs, like, my grandma has multiple orchids that just keep reblooming and blooming, and my mom always has the garden well organized and beautiful.  Me?  I tend to kill cactus and everything else in-between.  I love too much, my mom says, as I kill another kalanchoe (while the other begins to grow sideways and no longer looks like what it's supposed to).

@jean15paul_PE I'm don't think they are hurting for income.  They're both real estate agents for higher value homes, and they own an apartment complex of 12 units, but the apartment I rent is in the house/they don't like listing it, so I think it was the husband just wanting to get all the leases in order before he goes to the boat in the Caribbean for a couple of months.  I told him I'd like to stay, so I'm hoping his wife is cool with it to.  Once I get into a place, I don't like moving, which is why I'm hoping I can just stay where I am for 3-years before I have to make a decision of either buying a house or moving to a new place for a job.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 8, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, I used to work for a defense contractor who has offices in Denver. When CO legalized weed, they sent out a company email that said it's still against federal law and the company zero-tolerance policy would not be changing. Still fireable on the first offense. But that was years ago, no idea if the policy has changed since then.


LM or NG?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 8, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 8, 2020)

In the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 8, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 8, 2020)

G'mornin'


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 8, 2020)

#3 kept us up all night again...this is like the 4th or 5th night in a row

I'm exhausted


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 8, 2020)

T-t-t-triple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 8, 2020)

My Insta ads seems to think I need hair care products and curling brushes...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2020)

What day is it again?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 8, 2020)

Wait, what's going on here?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 8, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Mmf. Two back-to-back conference calls this morning.


Amateur.

Try have all day back-back-to back telecons on successive days.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 8, 2020)

It's blursday


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2020)

WFH sucks.... not sure why people want to do this...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 8, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> WFH sucks.... not sure why people want to do this...


not having to wear real pants or a real bra is a great perk


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 8, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> WFH sucks.... not sure why people want to do this...


I couldn't do it full time, but I'd be happy to be able to do it once or twice a week.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 8, 2020)

I completely missed a meeting for the first time today. Oops


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2020)

day in day out just gets old, thinking about getting a job at home depot on the weekends to get out of the house...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 8, 2020)

something is off with my desk up, my right shoulder ( mouse hand) gets achey as the day goes on when i'm stuff doing computer based things (which I am rn)


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2020)

if no one was home it wouldnt be so bad. everytime I go to the break room I get wrapped up in someones BS thats living in my house...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 8, 2020)

Idk, I’m getting used to the idea.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 8, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> not having to wear real pants or a real bra is a great perk


The not wearing a real bra thing is my favorite.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 8, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> The not wearing a real bra thing is my favorite.


Are there some kind of fake bras that I don't know about?


----------



## akwooly (Apr 8, 2020)

I am diggin the WFH life.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 8, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Are there some kind of fake bras that I don't know about?


personally, i'm going with a soft, unsupportive sports bra most of the time


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2020)

I just cant stand not having access to a printer, and some other items that made working a little easier.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 8, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Are there some kind of fake bras that I don't know about?


Underwires are the devil. Also, hook and eye closures. Sports bras are the best.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 8, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I just cant stand not having access to a printer, and some other items that made working a little easier.


https://www.bjs.com/product/hp-laserjet-pro-mfp-m31w-wireless-printer/3000000000001946251
 

@Road Guy I bought one of these when it looked like wfh was going to happen.  Our wireless inkjet started screwing up the home position for the ink cartridge carrier when it booted and needed to be rest a bunch of times each print, so I mothballed it.  The only draw drawback is the laser only prints black.  It’s really fast and it works with the hops art app so you can print directly from phone or iPad.  It does scan in color.  $100 bucks and it comes with a toner cartridge (and I got another cartridge for $50). Each cartridge is good for 400+ Pages.  No document feeder so scanning is page by page.  So far I’m very happy with it.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 8, 2020)

AC went out spam (Compressor shorted out).  The system is 13 years old so i was expecting it, but hoping to get a few more years out of it.  Of course it has been on the 80's and got humid today.  Went to Home Depot and got a cheap window unit for the home office (we had a portable AC that I hooked up in the bedroom) but our HOA does not allow window units.  Luckily the window is behind a tree and the Property Management Company has closed their offices for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 8, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> AC went out spam (Compressor shorted out).  The system is 13 years old so i was expecting it, but hoping to get a few more years out of it.  Of course it has been on the 80's and got humid today.  Went to Home Depot and got a cheap window unit for the home office (we had a portable AC that I hooked up in the bedroom) but our HOA does not allow window units.  Luckily the window is behind a tree and the Property Management Company has closed their offices for the foreseeable future.


Hope you can get a repair guy out with everything going on right now.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

i made my own chocolate syrup the other day.

just made chocolate milk with almond milk. NOM


----------



## User1 (Apr 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Legit started drinking that stuff because of you!!!!


I can't get Cider delivered so instead I ordered 2 bottles of sanitizer and one of brown sugar bourbon last night


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> but our HOA does not allow window units.


Pretty sure all HOA's can suck a butt right now.  If you get a letter, just threaten to turn them in for violating SAH orders as a nonessential service.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 9, 2020)

Today is my Friday, so I'm all like:


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 9, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 9, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> AC went out spam (Compressor shorted out).  The system is 13 years old so i was expecting it, but hoping to get a few more years out of it.  Of course it has been on the 80's and got humid today.  Went to Home Depot and got a cheap window unit for the home office (we had a portable AC that I hooked up in the bedroom) but our HOA does not allow window units.  Luckily the window is behind a tree and the Property Management Company has closed their offices for the foreseeable future.


Woah, woah, calm down on that anarchy there!  Next thing you know, you're going to change your door color or something else as radical!  Geeze!


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 9, 2020)

Insomnia sucks spam.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 9, 2020)

thekzieg said:


> Insomnia sucks spam.


*pats back*  Just pretend you're an older Polish woman and never go to sleep again?  It seems to work for my mom.  She no longer calls it insomnia, she calls it 'wine time on eBay'.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

i now have ads for composting worms...


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 9, 2020)

I want to go downstairs for more coffee but our floors are super creaky and I don’t want to wake the toddler.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 9, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i now have ads for composting worms...


I mean, obviously you need them?  Google knows what we need before we do.  Very helpful.

@thekzieg chloroform the child and then get coffee?


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> @thekzieg chloroform the child and then get coffee?


What is this, prodigal son?! 
 

unrelated, who knows where to pick up chloroform during a quarantine...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, obviously you need them?  Google knows what we need before we do.  Very helpful.
> 
> @thekzieg chloroform the child and then get coffee?


i was looking at them yesterday


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 9, 2020)

It’s my Thursday Friday...kind of.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 9, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i was looking at them yesterday


Wondering, since I don't want to Google and get those ads myself, how exactly are composting worms shipped?  By volume?  By count?  By weight?  I used to order ladybugs for my mom and that was usually by 'count', but they did it by approx. weight.

*debates ordering worms in the mail, but I have no  compost*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 9, 2020)

I didn't even realize that I"m off tomorrow!

yay


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Wondering, since I don't want to Google and get those ads myself, how exactly are composting worms shipped?  By volume?  By count?  By weight?  I used to order ladybugs for my mom and that was usually by 'count', but they did it by approx. weight.
> 
> *debates ordering worms in the mail, but I have no  compost*


incognito window


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 9, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> incorgnito window


Fix'd


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Wondering, since I don't want to Google and get those ads myself, how exactly are composting worms shipped?  By volume?  By count?  By weight?  I used to order ladybugs for my mom and that was usually by 'count', but they did it by approx. weight.
> 
> *debates ordering worms in the mail, but I have no  compost*


This place does it by count but I'm sure it's an approximation. Who really wants to count out 1000 worms.

They have small kits &amp; stuff so you could start your own compost. Uncle Jims lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 9, 2020)

I have a KitchenAid mill and I just ordered some wheat berries yesterday. Sourdough, here I come!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 9, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Fix'd
> 
> View attachment 17189


Mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 9, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Mafia?


In-corg-nito


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 9, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> This place does it by count but I'm sure it's an approximation. Who really wants to count out 1000 worms.
> 
> They have small kits &amp; stuff so you could start your own compost. Uncle Jims lol






ChebyshevII PE said:


> I have a KitchenAid mill and I just ordered some wheat berries yesterday. Sourdough, here I come!


As I read these 2 post in succession, I really thought you were about to mill some compost worms for a very scary quarantine recipe.  uke:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 9, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> As I read these 2 post in succession, I really thought you were about to mill some compost worms for a very scary quarantine recipe.  uke:


Give it a few weeks and maybe I'll be desperate enough.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

Anyone have any idea how to adapt this for dried lentils?

http://www.kitchensofindia.com/US/Products-Main/Curry Pastes/Chicken Curry Paste

Boyfriend bought this before I moved in and I have a bag of lentils to use. But all of the lentil curry recipes I find call for red curry paste which we don't have, I'm not going to the store for it, and I don't have the ingredients to make it myself (I checked lol). I've made curry since moving in but never using a packet. 

I really want to use the lentils without having to make soup.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 9, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> the lentil curry recipes I find call for red curry paste which we don't have


Want a shipment from CA? The ethnic mega mart here has it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 9, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 9, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 9, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i now have ads for composting worms...


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 9, 2020)

I think I'll make a cheese babka tomorrow, since I'm sure there is no place in Indiana that's actually selling/making it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Want a shipment from CA? The ethnic mega mart here has it.


I've got a store here that sells it. I just don't want to go and want to use this thing I have.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I bought 1000 composting worms


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 9, 2020)

Today's ads are:


Hand Sanitizer by the Gallon

LED Kitchen Lights

7:1 Women to Men Ratio Dating site

I want to google random stuff to see what ads hows up.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 9, 2020)

Today's searches:


Used Rocket Parts

Men's business suits with shorts

Weed Gummies

Let's see what tomorrow's ads bring


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 9, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> Today's ads are:
> 
> 
> Hand Sanitizer by the Gallon
> ...


Hand sanitizer, face shields, and razors.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 9, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> Today's ads are:
> 
> 
> Hand Sanitizer by the Gallon
> ...



Carved wooden phone cases (I'm a previous customer)

Quicken loans

Constant Contact email marketing

Google Fi cell phone service 

Google knows me pretty well. 1 and 4 are directly applicable to me, and 2 and 3 are unsurprised general audience ads.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 9, 2020)

...

speaking of loans. Does everyone get constant loan offers after you get your PE license? Lenders are so excited to offer me money. I guess if you just got licensed, there's a pretty good chance you may be starting a consulting business.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2020)

mine are PayPal, rogue, and Microsoft office?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 9, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> ...
> 
> speaking of loans. Does everyone get constant loan offers after you get your PE license? Lenders are so excited to offer me money. I guess if you just got licensed, there's a pretty good chance you may be starting a consulting business.


If I'm not mistaken, licensee information can be sold to third parties in LA. If lenders bought the information of a whole lot of licensees and started sending advertisements, it would make sense.

WA doesn't allow such a thing, but I do sometimes get offers for engineering memberships like ASME.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 9, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> If I'm not mistaken, licensee information can be sold to third parties in LA. If lenders bought the information of a whole lot of licensees and started sending advertisements, it would make sense.
> 
> WA doesn't allow such a thing, but I do sometimes get offers for engineering memberships like ASME.


Yeah, I get it. It's just interesting to me that lenders seem to be the primary marketers using the service


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2020)

Arent the licenses pubic info on the Sec of States website?

I get some shady shit in the mail because I have a VA loan and I could see an older person getting confused by them. I  was never a fan of loan info being public record.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 9, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Arent the licenses pubic info on the Sec of States website?


I think that varies by state. WA doesn't provide it publicly to just anyone; you have to submit a records request, and it's not for commercial purposes (although they apparently still charge a nominal fee for the info...go figure)


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2020)

also I think i got the ads turned off the mobile browser - let me know if you still see them! (I will look too)


----------



## frazil (Apr 9, 2020)

What ads?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> also I think i got the ads turned off the mobile browser - let me know if you still see them! (I will look too)


Only google ad i have rn on mobile is the banner ad for pet meds.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 9, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Only google ad i have rn on mobile is the banner ad for pet meds.
> 
> View attachment 17195


Hey look, dat's me!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2020)

has the mobile browser always had those annoying pop up ads?  I think it takes while to cycel out of them but I hit the no go button on that -


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 9, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> has the mobile browser always had those annoying pop up ads?  I think it takes while to cycel out of them but I hit the no go button on that -


They didn't appear until you made your change, at least for me.

I tried clearing my cache, but it didn't do anything. I might try deleting my entire internet history to see if that helps...


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 9, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> has the mobile browser always had those annoying pop up ads?  I think it takes while to cycel out of them but I hit the no go button on that -


No, those are newish. I know they weren't there in January/early February.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> has the mobile browser always had those annoying pop up ads?  I think it takes while to cycel out of them but I hit the no go button on that -


The pet med ad is new in the last few weeks from my screenshot. But the 2 related to the PE are old AF


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 9, 2020)

I saw a coyote crossing the street about an hour ago. I haven't seen coyotes around here in many years, and that was late a night near a creek.

I know this isn't a big deal for many people on these forums, but this was across one of the busiest roads in the county, in Bethesda, in daylight. It's very weird for this area.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I saw a coyote crossing the street about an hour ago. I haven't seen coyotes around here in many years, and that was late a night near a creek.
> 
> I know this isn't a big deal for many people on these forums, but this was across one of the busiest roads in the county, in Bethesda, in daylight. It's very weird for this area.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 9, 2020)

It's not inherently sad per se. But it speaks to how few humans are out-and-about.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 10, 2020)

FB reminded me today that 12 years ago, I came in 2nd in the integration bee.


----------



## Orchid PE (Apr 10, 2020)

Spam.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 10, 2020)

Woke up at 3:42am for the second night in a row...


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 10, 2020)

thekzieg said:


> Woke up at 3:42am for the second night in a row...


I am on my way to work by then


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 10, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> also I think i got the ads turned off the mobile browser - let me know if you still see them! (I will look too)


FYI these are still showing up for me in line and a full screen pop up.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2020)

Magnetically coupled.  Nice.


----------



## User1 (Apr 11, 2020)

ads still on browser for me as well


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 11, 2020)

Mornin’


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 11, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Mornin’


Ah, yes, Chebs with his 103 children. Surprised you made it through the night!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 11, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ah, yes, Chebs with his 103 children. Surprised you made it through the night!


Believe me, so am I.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 11, 2020)

Today's Ads:


Office Max - I go to Staples website and order every once in awhile as they are down the street

Fancy Shirts - Googled Business suits with Shorts earlier in the week.

Quicken Loans - They service our mortgage so I am on their website monthly.

Scary thing is a made a joke about the little blue pill and hot housewives dating site earlier and a couple of days later both showed up as ads.


----------



## User1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mine is etsy bc I've been shopping so much on etsy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 11, 2020)

Omg. I went to two grocery stores today and had two vastly different experiences.

First, went to a brand new Grocery Outlet in our area; they set up shop a couple months ago. Fully stocked; they had flour, tortillas (in large quantities), and other basics. And they were not busy. Best day ever.

Then I went to Fred Meyer (Kroger) to get some other things the first store didn’t have. So. Many. People. Out of basic essentials. Even with their 50% reduction, there was no way any of us were going to be able to practice social distancing. I don’t remember the last time I felt so stressed.

But today, I’ma bake some bread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 11, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> But today, I’ma bake some bread.


Can we count on seeing some "Cheb-batta" bread??   :rotflmao:


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Can we count on seeing some "Cheb-batta" bread??   :rotflmao:


Man, I’ve been rubbing off on you a little much.

In seriousness, though...tonight is sandwich loaf and possibly trying to start out with some sourdough starter-making skillz, while simultaneously trying out my new mill.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 12, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Man, I’ve been rubbing off on you a little much.
> 
> In seriousness, though...tonight is sandwich loaf and possibly trying to start out with some sourdough starter-making skillz, while simultaneously trying out my new mill.
> 
> View attachment 17230


OooOooo shiny


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 12, 2020)

Apparently  the rules don't apply if you're QB of "America's Team":
 
https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2020/04/11/pandemic-be-damned-dak-prescott-hosts-a-party-for-30/
 
And I think a relative of Chief Wiggum investigated:
 
https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2020/04/12/police-investigated-complaint-regarding-dak-prescotts-party/
 
30 people at a party should be a fair number of cars (10-15) around that aren't normally.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 12, 2020)

As an American I take objection to them being called Americas team!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 12, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Man, I’ve been rubbing off on you a little much.
> 
> In seriousness, though...tonight is sandwich loaf and possibly trying to start out with some sourdough starter-making skillz, while simultaneously trying out my new mill.
> 
> View attachment 17230


Anyone else think of Carole Baskin when they saw this?


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 12, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> As an American I take objection to them being called Americas team!


I do too especially since I am fan of one of their rivals


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 12, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> I do too especially since I am fan of one of their rivals


That’s like, 31 teams. Gotta be more specific!


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 13, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That’s like, 31 teams. Gotta be more specific!


Redskins fan.  Thought Cowboys were fairly universally hated.

Plus The "America's Team" name is a roughly 40 year old media contrivance, not something actually earned


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 13, 2020)

thekzieg said:


> View attachment 17229




















Do as I say not as I do:
 
[SIZE=11pt]Chicago Mayor Violates Stay Home Order For Haircut Because She's A Public Figure
https://eur01.safelinks.protection.outlook.com/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fdefensemaven.io%2Fbluelivesmatter%2Fnews%2Fchicago-mayor-violates-stay-home-order-for-haircut-because-she-s-a-public-figure-Y-9-r4NGwEyWIx5-wdNl3w&amp;amp;data=02%7C01%7C%7C2244e9ff9d3248e696c908d7df9f9ccf%7C84df9e7fe9f640afb435aaaaaaaaaaaa%7C1%7C0%7C637223748929923601&amp;amp;sdata=5bdqQLOv2g9Zcd0FtvyRU7qtWszMyiS%2BW1rqYCGQqCs%3D&amp;amp;reserved=0[/SIZE]


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 13, 2020)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 13, 2020)

My spotify ad is for a 6 episode series from the Bachelor about people finding their duet partner. Plz kill me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 13, 2020)

Alo


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 13, 2020)

morning


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 13, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My spotify ad is for a 6 episode series from the Bachelor about people finding their duet partner. Plz kill me


As someone who got that ad as well, I was ultra confused since I was like, "The Bachelor is about sex?  You can't have sex while singing, it's awkward and adds unnecessary grace notes"


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 13, 2020)

I just had to ask a design consultant for the 10 billionth time to report a current of 0.1 mA as zero. Definition of useless data.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 13, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> I just had to ask a design consultant for the 10 billionth time to report a current of 0.1 mA as zero. Definition of useless data.


I assume this isn't for instrumentation purposes, correct? 0.1 mA *might* make a big difference in that case.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 13, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That’s like, 31 teams. Gotta be more specific!


It's still six teams if you only consider the major rivalries.

also, fuck daLLas


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 13, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I assume this isn't for instrumentation purposes, correct? 0.1 mA *might* make a big difference in that case.


No part of my job is design and review of corrosion control system systems. 0.1 mA is well within the margin of error of even the best high impedance multimeters.

Not instrumentation or airiraft tolerances where it might make a difference.


----------



## Orchid PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Speaking of the ads, since we have Alexa and Google Home in the house my wife and I have been running an experiment. We picked a common household item that we don't own and have been saying stuff like "we should buy an x" or "we really need an x." We say it beside the devices and when using our phones. We made sure not to pick an item that we've _actually_ researched before. Will update if we start receiving ads for the item. And after the experiment is over, we're definitely going to buy the item.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Come on, Corona is gonna last forever if we don't spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah! SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

@vhab49_PE is doing their part in the fight against the Rona.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @vhab49_PE is doing their part in the fight against the Rona.


This is because I am from a late bloomer state. I'm gonna be stuck here FOREVER!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Just gonna fill up SPAM posts here. Did the invite work? I can't see you on my friends list, tryna add you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Getting nothing done SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

No one at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Quad post?


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 13, 2020)

One small step for spam, one giant leap for spamkind


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

SPAMMING Private Ryan.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 13, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Come on, Corona is gonna last forever if we don't spam!


Corona is going to last forever anyway 

But SPAMMITY SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

SPAM-19


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Dr. Anthony SPAMci


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Also SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

SPAMonavirus.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

I want to take a nap.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Social SPAMming.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I want to take a nap.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Was going to spam...but the hangouts thread is so much easier on my phone.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

The mighty hunter is taking a nap. Lazy kitteh.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

I keep getting calls from Mexico SPAM.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 13, 2020)

I left my wallet in SPAM-segundo


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 13, 2020)

I should eat my chili...but I am also lazy at work-SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I should eat my chili...but I am also lazy at work-SPAM


Is this free chili from coworker?


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 13, 2020)

Just emptied my dishwasher to get away from my desk SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 13, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is this free chili from coworker?


Nyet.  It was from my landlords who don't believe I can feed myself.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Nyet.  It was from my landlords who don't believe I can feed myself.


Ah that's right. +1 for free food.

Wonder what gave them the impression that you can't feed yourself...what with your 5 gallons of leek soup.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

My neighbors keep feeding us. Of course, we also keep feeding them.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

And lazy kitten is still sleeping. He must have been hunting all night long.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 13, 2020)

I smoked a pork shoulder and made pull pork over the weekend.

Now I keep getting up from my desk to grab a couple pinches of pulled pork ... like every 10 minutes.
It would be much more efficient to make myself a plate. I'm not sure if I'm hungry or just bored.

... spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I smoked a pork shoulder and made pull pork over the weekend.
> 
> Now I keep getting up from my desk to grab a couple pinches of pulled pork ... like every 10 minutes.
> It would be much more efficient to make myself a plate. I'm not sure if I'm hungry or just bored.
> ...


I vote for bored. Also, it is required to pinch bit of pulled pork when said pork is available.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 13, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ah that's right. +1 for free food.
> 
> Wonder what gave them the impression that you can't feed yourself...what with your 5 gallons of leek soup.


They don't have kids, and I am, surprisingly, very well mannered.  I think they want to adopt me (but I have both parents, so prob not going to happen in this life time).

I think I'll make some chocolate chip cookies in response, after I clean to tupperware.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> They don't have kids, and I am, surprisingly, very well mannered.  I think they want to adopt me (but I have both parents, so prob not going to happen in this life time).
> 
> I think I'll make some chocolate chip cookies in response, after I clean to tupperware.


Extra parents are good.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 13, 2020)

Well time to call it day. Spent the afternoon looking over scanned copies of 35 year old hand drawn plans.

Catch some That 70s Show then dinner.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> surprisingly, very well mannered


Surprisingly well-mannered or SUSPISH-iciously polite? Hmm...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

*squints in engineer*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Triple!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Do I hear some suspession?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> suspession


Go home, @vhab49_PE, you're drunk.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Go home, @vhab49_PE, you're drunk.


You can't make me leave!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Although the guvnuh' won't make me stay either.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Ok, super boring-ass adulting purchase. My POS hand-me-down string trimmer died. What do y'all use? I *kind* of want to go electric.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Umm, IDK. I do not use that device.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Umm, IDK. I do not use that device.


This is quality SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is quality SPAM.


thanks.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

spam to 5:30.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Pam to 5:30.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Maps to 5:30


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Amps to 5:30


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

5:30 -:02.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

SPAR


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

STAR


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

SEAR


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

DEAR


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

BEAR


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

BEER.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 13, 2020)

I turned spam into beer, must be quitting time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 13, 2020)

im taking a free course from IEEE right now in project management.

it's started like those memes of "hey, mute your mic"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 13, 2020)

i agree with @JayKay PE hangouts is easier


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 14, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 14, 2020)

FB memories reminds me that 10 years ago, I was taking the FE (in like 2-3 days from the post). And that 4 years ago today, I was driving to VT for attempt #2 of the PE. And that 2 years ago, I was in VT hiking after attempt #4 lol


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 14, 2020)

just showed a reporter on TV. He was in Times Square. Only a few people walking, very little vehicular traffic. No taxis. Not the way that area would normally be this time of day.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 14, 2020)

I had a weird out-of-body moment today when I realized that the county my parents live in has almost double the amount of deaths as my entire state.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 14, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I had a weird out-of-body moment today when I realized that the county my parents live in has almost double the amount of deaths as my entire state.


Wow

And the "essential" landscapers are back today.  But on the plus side, they cut everyone's grass at the same time, so no complaints to HOA about grass height.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 14, 2020)

Eyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 14, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Wow
> 
> And the "essential" landscapers are back today.  But on the plus side, they cut everyone's grass at the same time, so no complaints to HOA about grass height.


I guess that is not such a bad thing then.

**I live in a state that is not shut down, so we have fools all over the place doing things. Upside: They installed fiber lines on my street last week.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 14, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I guess that is not such a bad thing then.
> 
> **I live in a state that is not shut down, so we have fools all over the place doing things. Upside: They installed fiber lines on my street last week.


Well I live in a shut down state, and there is fools out here too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 14, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Well I live in a shut down state, and there is fools out here too.


I THINK, REALLY, THERE ARE JUST FOOLS EVERYWHERE.

Sorry for the yelling, was typing plan notes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 14, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I THINK, REALLY, THERE ARE JUST FOOLS EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Sorry for the yelling, was typing plan notes.


Things only engineers say


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 14, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Things only engineers say


Yep.  Everyone else is just yelling.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 14, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I THINK, REALLY, THERE ARE JUST FOOLS EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Sorry for the yelling, was typing plan notes.






jean15paul_PE said:


> Things only engineers say






vhab49_PE said:


> Yep.  Everyone else is just yelling.


Or you are dealing with the alphabet soup of regulatory and standards agencies


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 14, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Or you are dealing with the alphabet soup of regulatory and standards agencies


Then is is just drunk people yelling.  You know they are talking but aren't really sure what they are trying to say.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 14, 2020)

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 14, 2020)

Spama llama.



Not a llama.


----------



## Violator (Apr 14, 2020)

glad to be busy this week, haven't seen any news!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 14, 2020)

Triple


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 15, 2020)

mornin'


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 15, 2020)

Howdy, ya’ll!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm three hours into a 13 hr work day. Six of the next ten hours will be meetings.

#ffs #fml #whenamisupposedtodorealwork


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 15, 2020)

I haven't done anything resembling engineering in over a month


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 15, 2020)

tttriple


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 15, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> #ffs #fml #whenamisupposedtodorealwork


#thisisnttwitter #justkiddingidontmind


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 15, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I haven't done anything resembling engineering in over a month


Easily half my week is Project/Contract management, which is glorified babysitting.

I only review the really large projects, because someone I work with does bare minimum doesn't give them the scrutiny required


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 15, 2020)

Traffic circles can double as ramps:

https://www.autoblog.com/2020/04/14/video-car-goes-airborne-flies-into-church/

Also from same site:

https://www.autoblog.com/2020/04/15/coronavirus-open-streets-speeding-racing/

Second link says vehicle traffic down 80% in DC from January to March


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 15, 2020)

Tired Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


>


I see your , and raise you .


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 15, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Easily half my week is Project/Contract management, which is glorified babysitting.


Project management doesn't bother me. If I look at it from the right angle its systems engineering or engineering management.

Contract management? ugh, no thanks. fts. I keep "forgetting" to add it it my resume.

rn, I'm just doing a lot of supply chain stuff.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 15, 2020)

I just purchased this... 

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/2ks-game-together


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 15, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Traffic circles can double as ramps:
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2020/04/14/video-car-goes-airborne-flies-into-church/
> 
> ...


We're at 50% decrease in Maine so they're finally going to move road construction projects to daylight hours and start some earlier. 

I say finally since they've just announced it when Maines been isolating for a month with numerous state parks &amp; beaches closed for the last 2+ weeks


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Contract management? ugh, no thanks. fts. I keep "forgetting" to add it it my resume.


This is basically 100% my job (which is why I'm actively applying for a new one). Plus construction is pretty straightforward waterfall project management. High impact, obviously, and possibly complex, but not complicated.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 15, 2020)

Ugh. Day dragging.  Want to quit so I can play Animal Crossing full time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 15, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Ugh. Day dragging.  Want to quit so I can play Animal Crossing full time.


WE SHOULD BE FRIENDS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 15, 2020)

One of our mills exploded today. No injuries!

There was a failure in one of the digesters

---

The maintenance man, Larry Lord, who evacuated a building and saved many lives when the LEAP building exploded finally returned home to central Maine on Friday after being in a Boston burn unit for months. This was a gas leak


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 15, 2020)

People are getting very creative in their music


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 15, 2020)

Triple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 15, 2020)

My phone is connected to our roku for some reason and idk how it did it


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 15, 2020)

If you've ever used the Roku stick and your phone on the same network, they'll connect automatically. I was starting movies on the Mrs yesterday from downstairs, she couldn't figure it out at first...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 15, 2020)

Gotta have a double


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 15, 2020)

then triple spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 15, 2020)

and finish with a quad!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 16, 2020)

Anybody else feel like this is an infinite loop


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 16, 2020)

An infinite loop of POSSIBILITIES?

Yes.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> An infinite loop of POSSIBILITIES?
> 
> Yes.


No like the movie Groundhog Day


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> No like the movie Groundhog Day


Again, an infinite loop of possibilities.

Get to learning the piano.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Again, an infinite loop of possibilities.
> 
> Get to learning the piano.


If I learn anything, it will be guitar


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Get to learning the piano.


Violin #forlyfe


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 16, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> WE SHOULD BE FRIENDS


done.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> If I learn anything, it will be guitar


Cello here.  We happen to have one in house, since the teenHab plays cello.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Violin #forlyfe


I have an antique violin in my closet ive been meaning to sell. Its wicked out of tune


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have an antique violin in my closet ive been meaning to sell. Its wicked out of tune


I want it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Why do you have an antique out of tune violin?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Triple SPAM!

Edit: Oooh! And a surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Why do you have an antique out of tune violin?


I played in high school


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Wow, the company I left just had a massive layoff and anyone who didn't get fired has a 10% salary reduction. Super glad I left when I did.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I played in high school


I'm taking lessons now, so I still suck.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Wow, the company I left just had a massive layoff and anyone who didn't get fired has a 10% salary reduction. Super glad I left when I did.


#sorrynotsorry


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Wow, the company I left just had a massive layoff and anyone who didn't get fired has a 10% salary reduction. Super glad I left when I did.


Same thing is happening to my friends in consulting in NY.  Kinda happy that even though I took a paycut to go to public/federal, I didn't lose as much if I had stayed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Kinda happy that even though I took a paycut to go to public/federal, I didn't lose as much if I had stayed


I was thinkin' it but didn't want to say it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

If they were really smart they'd drop a handful of middle managers (I know it's kind of a joke to bash on them but these fools really do nothing) and save way more money and not lose the productivity.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Change in topic: @JayKay PE when you die can we put "trrrrrrriple post!" as your headstone epitaph?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Google Hangouts sucking up all the SPAM posts.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Change in topic: @JayKay PE when you die can we put "trrrrrrriple post!" as your headstone epitaph?


I wasn't planning on dying anytime soon, and this would prob confuse my parents, but why not?  For the lolz.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm taking lessons now, so I still suck.


i suck. i only played in high school


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I wasn't planning on dying anytime soon, and this would prob confuse my parents, but why not?  For the lolz.


I didn't say anytime soon, just when(ever) it happens. I think that's one of the greatest contributions in recent memory.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Wow, the company I left just had a massive layoff and anyone who didn't get fired has a 10% salary reduction. Super glad I left when I did.


i just had a call with someone of regional management. we're doing ok. there's only one office/group really being affected right now so we're absorbing the folks we can into our group and other offices are doing the same. we did this with the government shutdowns too - folks got loaned out to different offices/groups


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 16, 2020)

Spamming isn't everything, it is the only thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Spamming isn't everything, it is the only thing.


Upvote anything platypus.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Upvote anything platypus.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 16, 2020)

TOP


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 16, 2020)

My company is considered essential, so we're still operating at full go. All the office workers are working from home. Production is working onsite with additional hygiene and distancing policies.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Same thing is happening to my friends in consulting in NY.  Kinda happy that even though I took a paycut to go to public/federal, I didn't lose as much if I had stayed.


I didn't take a pay cut, but being with a utility right now is a good thing. Plus I have some specialized experience that is hard to find.  Done the consultant/contractor grind not missing it.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 16, 2020)

Anybody looking for PDHs AISC is holding their conference virtually and it is free:

https://www.aisc.org/nascc/session-listings/


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Anybody looking for PDHs AISC is holding their conference virtually and it is free:
> 
> https://www.aisc.org/nascc/session-listings/


crap, This is the first year I need to get PDH's.
With all this corona virus stuff, I've completely forgotten.

I wonder if there's any issue with me getting these Civil PDH's as a Mechanical (I assume not.)

I need to start thinking about this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Anybody else feel like this is an infinite loop


like groundhog day? yes


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> No like the movie Groundhog Day


maybe I should have read down further before responding.

oh well, its the spam thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Same thing is happening to my friends in consulting in NY.  Kinda happy that even though I took a paycut to go to public/federal, I didn't lose as much if I had stayed.


That's one of the few nice things about the civil service. The pay may be lower but its always steady and guaranteed. Its the conservative route.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 17, 2020)

Today is my "Eight Hour Day" (ha, I'd be lucky if its really that short!). I slept in until 7 before starting work.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 17, 2020)

Today is my 8-hour day...but I might be staying later because the weather is crappy, I took off Wednesday for ankle purposes (my leg was dying).

Or I can leave normal time today and just work my RDO (which is prob easier, tbh).


----------



## User1 (Apr 17, 2020)

today is my "flex" day (day off!) but will prob be 8+h


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 17, 2020)

Ugh...AWAH wants me to 'help' them with a project (aka: they want to try and dump it on me).


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 17, 2020)

10% pay cut but have to work extra hours to minimize proposal/overhead charges to avoid getting on a list. Yeahhhh consulting! 

I'm on a conference call and I have to say, I'm quite pleased that the head honcho asked myself and another male coworker to take notes (instead of asking just me).


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 17, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Or I can leave normal time today and just work my RDO (which is prob easier, tbh).


They let you move your AWS day around?


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 17, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> They let you move your AWS day around?


Nah, it's every-other Friday/off-pay day.  I took CT for the Wednesday I took off (because I no longer need it for vacation), but I'd like to build up to CT again for a July vacation (that may or may not be happening) and it's easier to just come in on my RDO and work the whole day instead of snatching a couple hours here and there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 17, 2020)

Working today in order to hit 40. Should be done by noon.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 17, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh...AWAH wants me to 'help' them with a project (aka: they want to try and dump it on me).


Hahahaha, so the email for the project was sent on April 6th.  I had talked to my Asst. Chief on the 7th and we determined it's be really hard for me to complete that project package, since I don't have that much experience and the scope is fairly broad/I've never dealt with it before.  Based on the email chain I saw, I think my Asst. Chief sent the project to me because AWAH didn't respond to his original email.

Now that I'm involved in more work/the shops have determined I at least will attempt to get stuff through contracting with their input, I'm obviously busy.  AWAH emails me today to ask for help them with the April 6th project (2 weeks after it was sent).  I told AWAH I discussed with Asst. Chief and that they didn't think I should take a huge part in the package.  I also mentioned that I was currently swamped trying to get projects done for summer implementation (which is a far shoot, but potentially can happen).

AWAH replied "Okay.  Thanks."

Lol, don't try to get me to do your job.  I know they've already pissed off the chief by having projects with POs in FY15 that still aren't into construction/still in AE phase.  I just want to get my work done.  I'm getting paid less than you/I'm a lower grade.  I'm going to fucking milk that and not get involved if I don't have to.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 17, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Today is my "Eight Hour Day" (ha, I'd be ucky if its really be that short!). I slept in until 7 before starting work.






JayKay PE said:


> Today is my 8-hour day...but I might be staying later because the weather is crappy, I took off Wednesday for ankle purposes (my leg was dying).
> 
> Or I can leave normal time today and just work my RDO (which is prob easier, tbh).


Yall both work a 9-80 schedule? I really miss 9-80, but my company's "Out less than 2" policy makes up for it. (If you have to be out less than 2 hours, you don't have to use personal time)

What is RDO?



tj_PE said:


> today is my "flex" day (day off!) but will prob be 8+h


What is 8+h?



RBHeadge PE said:


> They let you move your AWS day around?


What is AWS?


----------



## User1 (Apr 17, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> What is 8+h?


greater than 8 hours


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 17, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> greater than 8 hours


oh. gotcha

And I'm guessing AWS is alternative work schedule?


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 17, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yall both work a 9-80 schedule? I really miss 9-80, but my company's "Out less than 2" policy makes up for it. (If you have to be out less than 2 hours, you don't have to use personal time)
> 
> What is RDO?


Yup!  That was one of the things I took advantage of once I got into the government!  I was already used to working a 11+ hour work day due to consulting, and I kept asking for comp time from staying late most days, so I asked my chief if I could have a compressed schedule and just...work longer during the week.

RDO = Regular Day Off

AWS = Alternate Work Schedule (I think?  This is opposed to the normal 40 hr/week schedule tours we usually need to have).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 17, 2020)

So I slept through my alarm. This usually happens for me. But usually my wife will wake me up. She couldn't sleep last night, so she ended up sleeping this morning. 

So I ended up waking up at 9:10. I quickly threw some clothes on and went pee before my 9:15 meeting. No teeth brushing, no coffee, no meeting prep, etc. I barely made it. I hope the rest of the day goes better.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 17, 2020)

Lol, I am def not staying past 3:30pm.  It's only 11:30am and I'm already just...kinda done with today.  I think it's combined with my work load, that keeps increasing, and the crappy weather.  I just want to go home early and pretend I'm quarantining.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 17, 2020)

Some agencies call the day off a RDO "regular day off". Some call it "AWS Day" reflecting that its the day off that comes from working an alternate work schedule. My first job called it AWS, so I still call it that. My current job usually calls it RDO, but idc and still call it AWS day.

In general AWS are popular in my agency. Those that "grew up" here stick with a normal 8hr 5 d/wk schedule. It's only the few of us that came from elsewhere that use a AWS.

Yes I work a 5-4-9 AWS schedule. I was clear up front during the hiring process that I wanted it as a condition for accepting the job. I was allowed to do it after the 90-day probation period. Having to work all those 5 day weeks really messed with my internal calendar, and I was really happy to get my alternating three day weekends back.

There are also a 4x10 AWS, four ten hour days/week. There's CWS and maxiflex schedule which is basically just working 80 hr/pay period with varying limitations. No one at my current job does the 4tens. But I might switch to that after we're done with this mess. No one does CWS or maxiflex either, or at least not regularly. Technically I do maxiflex  twice a year, but that's just an administrative artifact due to the holiday calendar - and for all intents and purposes I maintain a 5-4-9.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 17, 2020)

If I can swing it, I usually prefer the 4x10 schedule. Sure, I have to get up way earlier, but I get a 3 day weekend every weekend.

I’m able to do that right now, but my workplace is usually busy enough that I end up putting 60’s in anyway, so I don't usually get an opportunity to have such a schedule.

I haven’t had a working internal clock for a long time now. (Kids don’t help either  )


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2020)

RDO SPAM

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 17, 2020)

I hate a normal 8hr day, every day.  I'm so used to working field hours/consulting hours, that I know if I come in every day I'll just stay late every day (I'd just fall into bad patterns).  Having the day off every other week is nice because it means I can schedule doctor appointments or other stuff without having to take time off, especially since nowhere in Indiana does weekend/late hours.  I got spoiled by NY having doctors open until 7pm.

I only call my day off RDO because that is what everyone calls it where I am, but they call the 'schedule' itself AWS.  As for the 4x10...I know a lot of the shop guys have that schedule, and I prob wouldn't mind having that schedule, but I like coming into the office for the majority of a 'normal' work week.  Keeps me normal and means I don't miss a ton of meetings/emails.  I do wish I had telework at this location, since I feel like I do better work at home over a longer period of time than crushed into my desk, but it is what it is.  I think if maxiflex was available here, I might do that.  I do tend to do a weird stint of 12+ hour days when I'm on a roll.

But today will be a short day!  I have decreed it for myself!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 17, 2020)

This sounds bad, but I used to really enjoy my off-Fridays.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> This sounds bad, but I used to really enjoy my off-Fridays.


I'm still getting used to working within 100 miles of my house front door and my office front door...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 17, 2020)

I am so happy!  New co-worker is in my office and he is of the same opinion as me: AWAH taking personal calls on speaker phone is annoying and loud and we can close the door whenever we want (he was holding out/wasn't sure how I'd respond to the door closing).


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 17, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Some agencies call the day off a RDO "regular day off". Some call it "AWS Day" reflecting that its the day off that comes from working an alternate work schedule. My first job called it AWS, so I still call it that. My current job usually calls it RDO, but idc and still call it AWS day.
> 
> In general AWS are popular in my agency. Those that "grew up" here stick with a normal 8hr 5 d/wk schedule. It's only the few of us that came from elsewhere that use a AWS.
> 
> ...


I do 4 10s with Wednesdays off.  That way I only have to drive 4 days a week. Plus one of the most disruptive people is off on Mondays.  A lot of people at my job are off on Fridays between the 4 10s and the 5-4-9 it can be a ghost town on Fridays, actually can be a fairly. productive day.

I regularly work 50-60 hrs anyway.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 18, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Anybody looking for PDHs AISC is holding their conference virtually and it is free:
> 
> https://www.aisc.org/nascc/session-listings/


Registered


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 18, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

Dessert spam?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 18, 2020)

akwooly said:


> Dessert spam?


Yessssss


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

Yum


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

We made banana bread. It’s all gone now


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 18, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 18, 2020)

For anyone in the mood to nerd-out on viruses.

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/are-viruses-alive-2004/


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 19, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


>


Proto-SPAM.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 19, 2020)

The ads seem to have gone away except for my usual bunch (EET, SoPE, PPI, Strippers delivering blow and ammo, etc.).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 19, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> The ads seem to have gone away except for my usual bunch (EET, SoPE, PPI, Strippers delivering blow and ammo, etc.).


Same here, so far.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 19, 2020)

Afternoon SPAM.


----------



## User1 (Apr 19, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Afternoon SPAM.


suspish


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 20, 2020)

Morning spammers!  I should be working, but I need a good 15-minutes to figure out where all my projects are currently.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm making bread today


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 20, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 20, 2020)

Top of the spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 20, 2020)

I want to make bread...*sigh*

Instead I'm struggling through these projects.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 20, 2020)

FB reminded me that 8 years ago today, I paid off my student loans


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 20, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> FB reminded me that 8 years ago today, I paid off my student loans




This is some real stuff right here...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 20, 2020)

Morning SPAMMERS (late arrival).


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 20, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> FB reminded me that 8 years ago today, I paid off my student loans


I AM SO EXCITED TO MAYBE PAY OFF MY STUDENT LOANS IN LESS THAN A YEAR.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I AM SO EXCITED TO MAYBE PAY OFF MY STUDENT LOANS IN LESS THAN A YEAR.


It's a great feeling!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 20, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I AM SO EXCITED TO MAYBE PAY OFF MY STUDENT LOANS IN LESS THAN A YEAR.


YOU GOT THIS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 20, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I AM SO EXCITED TO MAYBE PAY OFF MY STUDENT LOANS IN LESS THAN A YEAR.


Ahhhh! That's awesome, doooo eeeeeettt! I am...still 3 years away. Boo...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 20, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I AM SO EXCITED TO MAYBE PAY OFF MY STUDENT LOANS IN LESS THAN A YEAR.






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ahhhh! That's awesome, doooo eeeeeettt! I am...still 3 years away. Boo...


I'm 4 years away from starting to pay for offspring tuition. #joy


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 20, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ahhhh! That's awesome, doooo eeeeeettt! I am...still 3 years away. Boo...


Not going to lie, it's still almost the 10-year term I originally signed when I first finished grad school, but it's currently a much lower rate so I can pay back other...ill-advised grad school purchases (like almost maxing out my credit card and other delights of poor finances jk).

@jean15paul_PE, wait, wut?!?!  YOU HAVE LITTLE JPs?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 20, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm 4 years away from starting to pay for offspring tuition. #joy


this reminds me i need to talk to my mother about the loans she took out for me.

i honestly should have done that when i paid off my car 2 years ago.

i paid off my student loans to quickly (11 months after graduating) because she took out some to help me and transferred her GI Bill to me for my senior year. I got 80% benefits. And the BAH was fucking insane so i saved it all to pay off my loans.

I miss 2011-2012 me. I was very good at saving and staying below my means. Then lifestyle creep happened. I'm better about it now but woof.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 20, 2020)

spam


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 20, 2020)

I managed to get out with minimal debt by working. Took 6 years instead of 4. My aunt paid for my last semester, didn't have to pay her back.

Don't know how anybody graduates from engineering in 4 years.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 20, 2020)

Delete unintentional double post


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 20, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Don't know how anybody graduates from engineering in 4 years.


I did, also worked 3-4 part time jobs during the year. It all works out differently for everyone.

We did the thing, that's what matters.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 20, 2020)

Welp, I'm not a deadbeat daughter. She did not take out loans for me - which is shocking tbh.

And I should have also had this conversation a hell of a lot sooner but she laughed as she said "better late than never!"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 20, 2020)

Mother says she would like for this whole thing to be over so she can complain to the engineers' faces about things being wrong (she is considering critical manufacturing so she is still going to the plant) 

She likes to complain about the engineers to me, hence engineer daughter because irony or something lol


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 20, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Mother says she would like for this whole thing to be over so she can complain to the engineers' faces about things being wrong (she is considering critical manufacturing so she is still going to the plant)
> 
> She likes to complain about the engineers to me, hence engineer daughter because irony or something lol


I trash other engineers all the time, because there is no applied knowledge. Every project is like the first time it was ever done. Don't need to reinvnent the wheel every time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 20, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Morning


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I AM SO EXCITED TO MAYBE PAY OFF MY STUDENT LOANS IN LESS THAN A YEAR.


FSLRP FTW!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Delete unintentional double post


it's the spam thread, double posts don't matter.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Delete unintentional double post


it's the spam thread. double posts don't matter


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

tttripple posts matter


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Don't know how anybody graduates from engineering in 4 years.


I've seen very few people do it. And those that do use summer semesters.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Then lifestyle creep happened.


tell me about it....


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

the ads over the submit button went away earlier this week


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

RBH? Actually spamming?  In a spam thread?

Woah.  This Roana hitting hard


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 21, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've seen very few people do it. And those that do use summer semesters.


I did one summer class because it was only offered once a year, not both terms.

I found 4 classes or 14 credits was my limit. Credit limit was easy to hit with 4 credit classes. My first three years had two 4 credit classes each semester.

I went to University of MD minimum for any major was 120 credits, most engineering majors were 135, so that is at least one extra semester.

And the finals in the basketball arena


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've seen very few people do it. And those that do use summer semesters.


It was relatively common at my school... I only took summer classes since I was trying to dual major so I took psychology &amp; philosophy over the summer at a cheaper school to transfer (so then I could put just enough effort in so the classes transferred, the grades didn't affect my GPA, and I was working multiple jobs)

graduating in 4 years is pretty common in my experience - sample size being my classmates &amp; coworkers tho.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Gen Eds at the local community college are a great deal. I'm surprised at how few people take advantage of those programs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Gen Eds at the local community college are a great deal. I'm surprised at how few people take advantage of those programs.


One of my former coworkers did it. He was working full time but got everything he could from the community college then transferred to a 4yr school. saved him money.

UMaine has a program like that. It's supposed to be go to any Maine community college then you can transfer into the University system and get your 4yr. Boyfriend got his AS and considered going back for the 4yr. But University So. ME wouldn't accept like any of the credits which is nonsense - since UMaine would have (and UMaine is the parent school). USM is sort of a joke. I think it's since been rectified. And I feel like the NH community college system does this now too?

I know that in NH, you could do "project running start" while in HS and pay a fraction of the cost to get community college credits. I got college credit for my AP Physics class from a community college without taking the AP exam - my teacher was the physics teacher at that CC and got everything all set up. Shame it was algebra based tho &amp; didn't get me anywhere lol


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've seen very few people do it. And those that do use summer semesters.


I finished in 5 years mostly because I became off-track due to a non-engineer adviser making me take a ton of gen eds that I didn't need to take.  Since I had to stay for another year, added on 2 minors (chemistry and sculpture).  If I completed one more chemistry class I could have had a double major eng/chemistry, but I really just wanted to get out of school at that moment...and then I stumbled into grad school.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 21, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I finished in 5 years mostly because I became off-track due to a non-engineer adviser making me take a ton of gen eds that I didn't need to take.  Since I had to stay for another year, added on 2 minors (chemistry and sculpture).  If I completed one more chemistry class I could have had a double major eng/chemistry, but I really just wanted to get out of school at that moment...and then I stumbled into grad school.


I couldn't wait to get out either. Made mistake of taking required technical writing course in last semester, but it was able to use same paper for it and a class in my major.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> I couldn't wait to get out either. Made mistake of taking required technical writing course in last semester, but it was able to use same paper for it and a class in my major.


My favorite 'use' of same paper for multiple classes was when I was doing research, referencing my own paper, and the submittal site was like "You're plagiarizing JayKay, JayKay.  You cannot submit this"


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 21, 2020)

Mine was pre internet, so I didn't have to worry


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Hahahahahahaha, so all your plagiarism is lost in the tomes of time.  As long as you don't run for president, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 21, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Hahahahahahaha, so all your plagiarism is lost in the tomes of time.  As long as you don't run for president, I think you'll be fine.


DOS computers had their advantages. I asked writing class instructor if it was ok, they approved it. Just had to edit it for writing class


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 21, 2020)

Plus I will likely never be crazy and/or wealthy enough to run for political office


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 21, 2020)

hahahahahahaa! LIT AF,  i didn't notice until now. Again, ahahahahahaha!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 21, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 21, 2020)

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 21, 2020)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 21, 2020)

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 21, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 21, 2020)

TOP


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> My favorite 'use' of same paper for multiple classes was when I was doing research, referencing my own paper, and the submittal site was like "You're plagiarizing JayKay, JayKay.  You cannot submit this"


I never understood the ethical issue surrounding plagiarizing oneself. It's not possible by its own definition.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> TOP


Not valid.  Does not have creepy running thing as edit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Speaking of plagiarism, we take it very seriously in the government.

As in, we seriously do it all the time. If it's already approved language then we will use it until the end of time and never give attribution.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 21, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Speaking of plagiarism, we take it very seriously in the government.
> 
> As in, we seriously do it all the time. If it's already approved language then we will use it until the end of time and never give attribution.


I think the same could be said of engineering in general, as long as it's not in the academic realm.

Although I do try to provide proper attribution in my software code comments.


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 21, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It was relatively common at my school... I only took summer classes since I was trying to dual major so I took psychology &amp; philosophy over the summer at a cheaper school to transfer (so then I could put just enough effort in so the classes transferred, the grades didn't affect my GPA, and I was working multiple jobs)
> 
> graduating in 4 years is pretty common in my experience - sample size being my classmates &amp; coworkers tho.


I knew a ChemE who graduated in 3-1/2 years while going to summer school and doing internships.  She was a workaholic.  I saw her literally mowing the yard while looking at index cards.  It seemed like everyone in engineering knew her.  She was getting scholarship awards/money even after she had graduated and left the school.  I'd never seen anything like it.  She could never explain anything though and admitted she could never apply it.  She said she just tried to memorize everything.  She ended up getting her PhD and lives in CO.  Her and her brother were my best friends in college.  He was in EE and ended up having a complete nervous breakdown.  Was never the same person.  It was because of him and my own struggles that led me to switch from EE to ME after 2 years and I graduated in a total of 6 years after internships between semesters.  I worked part time in the computer science dept during school.  I considered working a break from studying.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Speaking of plagiarism, we take it very seriously in the government.
> 
> As in, we seriously do it all the time. If it's already approved language then we will use it until the end of time and never give attribution.


That's 'approved language'.  Totally different from plagiarism.  It's the same exact in the petro industry.  They have teams of lawyers that have 'approved' language.  If you want to change anything, even spec language, it needs to be redlined and sent to them back and forth approx 40+ times before you just go back to the original since you don't feel like fighting anymore.


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 21, 2020)

SPAM

Is that what you're supposed to do here?


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 21, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> That's 'approved language'.  Totally different from plagiarism.  It's the same exact in the petro industry.  They have teams of lawyers that have 'approved' language.  If you want to change anything, even spec language, it needs to be redlined and sent to them back and forth approx 40+ times before you just go back to the original since you don't feel like fighting anymore.


I hate the whole concept of this.  I'm so glad I hardly ever have to deal with it.  I had a professor in materials science who preached about it.  Then he would ask a question that (I mean this is engineering, of course) that would only have ONE correct answer.  If we repeated what he said, he would get pissed off and tell us to use our own words.  Then we'd try to use our own words and he'd say, "NO!  That's not correct.  You need to LISTEN to what I'm saying.  You guys should be smarter than this!"  Then I'd repeat the correct answer using the words he said earlier and he'd just shake his head and move on to another topic.  I mean the guy was a real motherfucker.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> I hate the whole concept of this.  I'm so glad I hardly ever have to deal with it.  I had a professor in materials science who preached about it.  Then he would ask a question that (I mean this is engineering, of course) that would only have ONE correct answer.  If we repeated what he said, he would get pissed off and tell us to use our own words.  Then we'd try to use our own words and he'd say, "NO!  That's not correct.  You need to LISTEN to what I'm saying.  You guys should be smarter than this!"  Then I'd repeat the correct answer using the words he said earlier and he'd just shake his head and move on to another topic.  I mean the guy was a real motherfucker.


One of my materials professors was a delightful older Jewish man who's main quote was "convince yourself".  He understood that the subject he was teaching was a little intense for undergrad students, even undergrad students who were juniors/seniors, and that when you're dealing with particle and electronic interactions at angstroms...and it's hard to describe interactions you can't see...especially when it has to do with semiconductor fabrications.  So he'd be like, "This is what happens, convince yourself, but it's true!"  And we'd be confused and he'd, be like, "Convince yourself!  This is what happens!  Now moving on, with this new knowledge!"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 21, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> That's 'approved language'.  Totally different from plagiarism.  It's the same exact in the petro industry.  They have teams of lawyers that have 'approved' language.  If you want to change anything, even spec language, it needs to be redlined and sent to them back and forth approx 40+ times before you just go back to the original since you don't feel like fighting anymore.


Related to this...

I feel like in real life (i.e. industry) it's also about who "owns" the language. Two different authors may have written two different reports, but both reports are company IP, so the company can reuse it's own IP as it sees fit. Along the same lines. I may have written something at work, for work. I can't reuse it for my personal use without company permission. This would come up often when I was in grad school. A lot of working students would want to use a work project for school, and would have to get company permission (which wasn't easy).

In academia is seems that the author always owns their IP?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

@DuranDuran are you reacting to all of my posts so you don't get dedded in mafia again?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

just made hot chocolate


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

triple!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

TIL that ambitious guy (neighbor) has TWO dogs. and i think they're both at least part ACD.

because he's ambitious guy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 21, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> just made hot chocolate


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 21, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @DuranDuran are you reacting to all of my posts so you don't get dedded in mafia again?


No if I hit the "like" button, I genuinely like it.  Same with the other buttons.

At this point I just assume I'm going to get dedded right away.  With exception to the last mafia round, I managed to survive to the end a few times lately so I wouldn't be surprised to be in hot seat early again, at least for a while.  

I liked your last post because I've seen those early college programs pop up in local high schools.  My brother in law took advantage of it and he has 2 years of college credits already.  I think it's great in these times of ridiculously high tuition fees.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> No if I hit the "like" button, I genuinely like it.  Same with the other buttons.
> 
> At this point I just assume I'm going to get dedded right away.  With exception to the last mafia round, I managed to survive to the end a few times lately so I wouldn't be surprised to be in hot seat early again, at least for a while.
> 
> I liked your last post because I've seen those early college programs pop up in local high schools.  My brother in law took advantage of it and he has 2 years of college credits already.  I think it's great in these times of ridiculously high tuition fees.


Uh, how dare you: JK dies first in all mafia rounds when I'm not modding.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> TIL that ambitious guy (neighbor) has TWO dogs. and i think they're both at least part ACD.
> 
> because he's ambitious guy.


plz hook me up w/ ambitious guy, even though I will not reach his ambitious heights, because I fucking love ACDs.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 21, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Uh, how dare you: JK dies first in all mafia rounds when I'm not modding.


I had nothing to do with it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 21, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think the same could be said of engineering in general, as long as it's not in the academic realm.


nor in patents and other IP.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 21, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> nor in patents and other IP.


It is my understanding that if something  is submitted as part of contractual requirements, then it is property of whoever receives it, except for copyrights / patent material


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 21, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> It is my understanding that if something  is submitted as part of contractual requirements, then it is property of whoever receives it, except for copyrights / patent material


yeah, basically it's owned by whoever paid for it.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

*owns nothing because I didn't pay for it*

shoot


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


>


thats coffee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> plz hook me up w/ ambitious guy, even though I will not reach his ambitious heights, because I fucking love ACDs.


ambitious guy is married


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> No if I hit the "like" button, I genuinely like it.  Same with the other buttons.
> 
> At this point I just assume I'm going to get dedded right away.  With exception to the last mafia round, I managed to survive to the end a few times lately so I wouldn't be surprised to be in hot seat early again, at least for a while.
> 
> I liked your last post because I've seen those early college programs pop up in local high schools.  My brother in law took advantage of it and he has 2 years of college credits already.  I think it's great in these times of ridiculously high tuition fees.


i keeeeed


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 21, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ambitious guy is married


Curses!  My obvious future has been dashed yet again!  XD


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 21, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> thats coffee


It's whatever you want it to be. Don't let the unicode consortium tell you how to use your emoji!


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 21, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @DuranDuran are you reacting to all of my posts so you don't get dedded in mafia again?


Will it work?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Curses!  My obvious future has been dashed yet again!  XD


Ive got a single NB friend with an ACD mix. Theyre a bit busy rn tho. They work for the CDC in infectious disease


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> Will it work?


No


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 21, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 22, 2020)

Wearing a new shirt today:


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> That's 'approved language'.  Totally different from plagiarism.  It's the same exact in the petro industry.  They have teams of lawyers that have 'approved' language.  If you want to change anything, even spec language, it needs to be redlined and sent to them back and forth approx 40+ times before you just go back to the original since you don't feel like fighting anymore.


120+ times in nuclear.

Getting concurrences is like 20% of my time. I get it and I'm used to it. 

Recently public affairs has been really pissing me off. They literally change their "rules" without notice every 4-6 weeks. Completely arbitrary shit too: Like a new shade of blue for split bars, new font scheme, or logo switches sides of page. Meanwhile the delays are chasing away "customers" and giving us a reputation of being hard to work with.

I had a project I began in November, worked hand-in-hand and followed their procedures for getting approvals. They waited until the due date for EVERY little ask. Finally got it all done in early February. They changed their rules TWICE during that time, causing a 2 week slip each time. Customer was getting pissed with every week.

I had a meeting with my management later about it. I snarkly asked if I could get transferred to public affairs. When they asked why, I said that I wanted to be a low level employee who can force the whole agency to change on a whim, and then change it all two weeks later, and two weeks after that. They got the message.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 22, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> 120+ times in nuclear.
> 
> Getting concurrences is like 20% of my time. I get it and I'm used to it.
> 
> ...


Change the rules without notice, that is my procurement department. Have to completely restart process instead of from where change was made. Takes forever to get anything, have a $30 million construction contract  it takes at least 3 months to get new work approved.

With regards to plagarism, I know of two different standards agencies have a standard on the same topic. The standards are so similar, you cant tell them apart. If identifying marking were removed it would be hard to tell difference between standards. Could make a hell of a case for plagarism


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 22, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Change the rules without notice, that is my procurement department. Have to completely restart process instead of from where change was made. Takes forever to get anything, have a $30 million construction contract  *it takes at least 3 months to get new work approved.*
> 
> With regards to plagarism, I know of two different standards agencies have a standard on the same topic. The standards are so similar, you cant tell them apart. If identifying marking were removed it would be hard to tell difference between standards. Could make a hell of a case for plagarism


Uh, it takes at least 3 months to get minimal new work approved here.  Got projects under $200k that were sent into contracting early this year that are still getting ping-ponged back to me for minor stuff, including them suddenly changing their forms after submittal.

*sigh*


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 22, 2020)

My contract is a blanket that individual tasks can be issued under. How subcontracting goals were reported got changed so that makes a difference on whether contractor is meeting goals, now trying to get option term approved. 

One day subcontracting goal is versus total amount of contract, next time goal is versus paid to date


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 22, 2020)

Light today the spam thread is.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

hooray! they finally gave me some engineering work to do!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Uh, it takes at least 3 months to get minimal new work approved here.


wow, your procurment office can get things done in as little as three months! I'm impressed!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


>


How did you know that that was my new assignment?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 22, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


>


Blow $h1t up and get bacon?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 22, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> How did you know that that was my new assignment?


I've actually been standing right behind you all day!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 22, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Blow $h1t up and get bacon?


Blow a piggie up and get bacon?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Blow $h1t up and get bacon?


no, that was my old job


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 22, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Blow a piggie up and get bacon?






RBHeadge PE said:


> no, that was my old job


Thanks for the clarification, everything makes sense now.

Regards,

-Cheb


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've actually been standing right behind you all day!


You make a very convincing dragon tree house plant!


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 22, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> wow, your procurment office can get things done in as little as three months! I'm impressed!


I didn't say get done.  I simply said approved.  Which means it needs to get sent back and forth a couple more times, with awkward pauses in-between since I still don't know how some of this works, and then the FY15 project maybe gets started this year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> > ChebyshevII PE said:
> ...


I wasn't kidding. I got paid to blow stuff up at my old job. It was a major component for which I had responsibility.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 22, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wasn't kidding. I got paid to blow stuff up at my old job. It was a major component for which I had responsibility.


Haha, nice. Sounds like fun.

My job consists of making sure nothing blows up. So I guess we wouldn't have worked very well together.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 22, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wasn't kidding. I got paid to blow stuff up at my old job. It was a major component for which I had responsibility.


When I was at a major defense contractor, I worked with a guy who came from the "vulnerability, survivability, hardening, and lethality" department. He got to simulate explosions, gunfire, armor, etc. I wasn't allowed to know any more than that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Haha, nice. Sounds like fun.
> 
> My job consists of making sure nothing blows up. So I guess we wouldn't have worked very well together.


I was the safety guy. So ultimately my job was to keep things from blowing up the wrong way - but if they did blow up the wrong way, the next step was to prevent or minimized the release of certain_ hazardous materials._


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> When I was at a major defense contractor, I worked with a guy who came from the "vulnerability, survivability, hardening, and lethality" department. He got to simulate explosions, gunfire, armor, etc. I wasn't allowed to know any more than that.


ahh memories


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 22, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> hooray! they finally gave me some engineering work to do!


Most of my "engineering" work is trashing the work of other engineers


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 22, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Most of my "engineering" work is trashing the work of other engineers


So you're in management?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Most of my "engineering" work is trashing the work of other engineers


mine too! I still consider that engineering.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 22, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So you're in management?


Not officially. I am one of the most senior engineers and review work from more junior staff and outside design consultants. Some of the submittals are so  poor I would not  even have considered giving it as a draft to my boss for review. Lack of applied knowledge, don't take lessons learned from previous projects to make new ones better.

Went from working on oil and natural gas pipelines, and underground tanks (all of which are heavily regulated, there is work mandated to be done on a yearly basis, with criminal penalties if if you don't) to water utility.  Night and day difference.

At my current job, reviewed a project where a water tank was going to be repainted. The performance standards in one specification section excluded most of the recommended paints in another specification section. Made so many comments on those two specification sections that they were completely rewritten.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 22, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Not officially. I am one of the most senior engineers and review work from more junior staff and outside design consultants. Some of the submittals are so  poor I would not  even have considered giving it as a draft to my boss for review. Lack of applied knowledge, don't take lessons learned from previous projects to make new ones better.
> 
> Went from working on oil and natural gas pipelines, and underground tanks (all of which are heavily regulated, there is work mandated to be done on a yearly basis, with criminal penalties if if you don't) to water utility.  Night and day difference.
> 
> At my current job, reviewed a project where a water tank was going to be repainted. The performance standards in one specification section excluded most of the recommended paints in another specification section. Made so many comments on those two specification sections that they were completely rewritten.


I was meaning for the management comment to be humorous, but it does sound like you know your stuff!

I have some coworkers that came from the oil fields (mostly in the craft side of things) and boy do they have stories.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 22, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I was meaning for the management comment to be humorous, but it does sound like you know your stuff!
> 
> I have some coworkers that came from the oil fields (mostly in the craft side of things) and boy do they have stories.


I know about humorous intent. Not considered an expert or management material by some because I don't have initials after my name.  Been inside industrial facilities that few others have ever been, especially where I am now.

When you are working 10 feet off the ground while there is a 900 foot long oil tanker passing about 50 feet to your left or walking down a pipeline right of way hoping a hunter doesn't mistake you for something with four legs, there is a different perspective that is earned.

Then there was trying to dodge NYC cab drivers while trying to work. And the power plant that gave you a respirator that filtered out ammonia along with your contractor badge.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2020)

spamming in between conference calls - spam


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 22, 2020)

Easter candy 75% off at walmart spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 22, 2020)

In the office SPAM.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

So sick of spending 6 hours a day on my teams.....


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

Heard Some good news- Kim
Jung what his name might be dead?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Tired of point clouds and VPN Spam. so so


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Starting the workday Spam.

So happy today is my Friday Spam.

Even though I'm prob going to be working late, but it's raining, Spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 23, 2020)

ugh, can the weather pick a season and stick with it for more than 3 days. Hint: it should be spring


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 23, 2020)

today is going to be packed with shit to do. I've got like 5 minutes left of time not-spoken-for


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 23, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So sick of spending 6 hours a day on my teams.....


I can barely do one hour


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 23, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Heard Some good news- Kim
> Jung what his name might be dead?


There is uncertainty about that but he apparently is sick


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 23, 2020)

Did some laundry because I don't feel like working spam


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Taking a break from a project Spam

Dealing with a contractor who thinks a quote of $360k for something that is, at most, $200k, Spam


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 23, 2020)

I can see clearly now the rain is gone.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 23, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> I can see clearly now the rain is gone.


The rain has, quite literally, started pouring where I am.  Why you send your bad weather to me?  T_T


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 23, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> I can see clearly now the rain is gone.


But is the rain making you travel against the wind


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 23, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> I can see clearly now the rain is gone.


JUST A SMALL TOWN GIRL


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 23, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> JUST A SMALL TOWN GIRL


Living in a pink house


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Today I Learned...

Me: Google, what time to games release on Steam?

Google: Most Steam games are released at 10AM PST, as Sbr mentioned, which is 19:00 in continental Europe and 6PM in the UK. It's not a hard rule as Steam sometimes does release games at midnight, but those are usually exceptions only made for "big name" games.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 23, 2020)

"lunchbreak" spam.

I'm stuck on conference call 5/8 today. I've got a metric shittonne of stuff to get done before the end of the day. here comes unpaid OT!

back to work now


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Moooorning?  But it's 3PM EST?


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh heyyyyyyyy I forgot this thread was a thing


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 23, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Oh heyyyyyyyy I forgot this thread *SPAM *was a thing


FIFY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 23, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 23, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


>


This thing is weird SPAM.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 23, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This thing is weird SPAM.


Yeah, I don't understand it. It's like a speech bubble and an eye had a baby together


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Or someone had botched eye surgery?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Maybe it's  "I talking"?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 23, 2020)

Or it’s another form of the Pokémon unown?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 23, 2020)

This is how it shows up on my phone (Samsung Android)


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 24, 2020)

Homeland Security says warmer temperatures weaken virus. So go idle your car for a couple hours to get those greenhouse gases into the atmosphere.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 24, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Homeland Security says warmer temperatures weaken virus. So go idle your car for a couple hours to get those greenhouse gases into the atmosphere.


It’s the American way. Do your part!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 24, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 24, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 27, 2020)

Morning Spam.  Had a good off-Friday, got a ton done.  Did nothing this past weekend.

I want to buy a new vacuum.  One of those sharks with the anti-hair trap or whatever it's called.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 27, 2020)

Using my get of jail free letter to a meet a contractor in field today.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 27, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Morning Spam.  Had a good off-Friday, got a ton done.  Did nothing this past weekend.
> 
> I want to buy a new vacuum.  One of those sharks with the anti-hair trap or whatever it's called.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 27, 2020)

Okay.  The number of times I've spilled tea on myself is too damn high!

I'm going to eat some lunch and calm down.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 28, 2020)

Top of the spam everyone


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 29, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi spam!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Baconator (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi everyone!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 30, 2020)

Baconator said:


> Hi everyone!


@Baconator appears! Something good is about to happen.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 30, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 30, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 30, 2020)

My sleep schedule is fucked up and I don't know how to fix it.  Mornings/work are normal but when I go to bed either means I wake up at 2:45am and can't get back to sleep, or I sleep through the night but and ultra groggy the rest of the day.  The difference in going to bed it either like 9:30pm or 10:30pm, so it's not that big of a difference.

idk.  losing my mind.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 30, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> My sleep schedule is fucked up and I don't know how to fix it.  Mornings/work are normal but when I go to bed either means I wake up at 2:45am and can't get back to sleep, or I sleep through the night but and ultra groggy the rest of the day.  The difference in going to bed it either like 9:30pm or 10:30pm, so it's not that big of a difference.
> 
> idk.  losing my mind.


I have tried to keep my regular bedtime usually 9:30, but sometimes fail, like last night.

Usually only I reason I would stay up is to watch end of a game. But the other night I stayed to watch end of Beverly Hills Cop, a movie i almost know by heart.

There has been a few days where I have gone for a quick drive just to try to simulate end of my workday.

Welcome to the suck of the new "normal"


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 30, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> I have tried to keep my regular bedtime usually 9:30, but sometimes fail, like last night.
> 
> Usually only I reason I would stay up is to watch end of a game. But the other night I stayed to watch end of Beverly Hills Cop, a movie i almost know by heart.
> 
> ...


I mean, I'm still going into my office every day, since I work at a hospital, so my actually workday hasn't change that much but my sleep schedule has slowly been getting weirder and weirder.  I was actually looking at my fitbit and the waking up at 2:30-3:30am seems like a 'thing' that has been happening since like December and maybe I'm only just now actually being consciously awake.  I don't know if it's something in the house or neighborhood that is making me wake up?

I think the lack of having a 'gym' and having a real schedule after work is messing things up.  Like, I'm eating later/snacking more, just because there is nothing else to do after work, and I need to put a stop to that.  The last two weeks have not been healthy and that might be messing up my body/sleeping as well?


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 30, 2020)

Confused spam


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 30, 2020)

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST SPAM


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 30, 2020)

I have been to do some home workouts one is a bodyweight workout, of something I did at gym

It is boring as hell but I do laps around my basement to get some movement in


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 30, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I'm still going into my office every day, since I work at a hospital, so my actually workday hasn't change that much but my sleep schedule has slowly been getting weirder and weirder.  I was actually looking at my fitbit and the waking up at 2:30-3:30am seems like a 'thing' that has been happening since like December and maybe I'm only just now actually being consciously awake.  I don't know if it's something in the house or neighborhood that is making me wake up?
> 
> I think the lack of having a 'gym' and having a real schedule after work is messing things up.  Like, I'm eating later/snacking more, just because there is nothing else to do after work, and I need to put a stop to that.  The last two weeks have not been healthy and that might be messing up my body/sleeping as well?


maybe related...

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/insomnia-and-vivid-dreams-rise-pandemic-anxiety-180974726


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 30, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> I have been to do some home workouts one is a bodyweight workout, of something I did at gym
> 
> It is boring as hell but I do laps around my basement to get some movement in


I've actually been walking after work for around an hour each day, just to clear my head and listen to podcasts (used to listen to podcasts religiously when I had my super long commute, but a 10 minute commute does not translate to much podcast listening).

@jean15paul_PE, maybe?  Tbh, I've been getting sleep and I don't usually dream?  It's just weird that I wake up at 2:30ish no matter what time I go to sleep (I went to bed at 11pm and woke up at the same time).  Going to wear my earplugs tonight to see if that helps.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 30, 2020)

View attachment 17182


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Apr 30, 2020)

Well I have been dealing with an email storm today, then a webinar.

And my IT department, because I could not open a file due to a software upgrade. IT actually asked are you allowed to use this software and how long have you had this software.  Well I have FOUR different versions of this software on my computer, and have been using at least one version for five plus years. So yea, I would say I am allowed to use it.

And was put on hold while they made lunch, could hear running water and microwave.

Thanks Mr Karen


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 30, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> My sleep schedule is fucked up and I don't know how to fix it.  Mornings/work are normal but when I go to bed either means I wake up at 2:45am and can't get back to sleep, or I sleep through the night but and ultra groggy the rest of the day.  The difference in going to bed it either like 9:30pm or 10:30pm, so it's not that big of a difference.
> 
> idk.  losing my mind.


I've been doing this new thing where I put my phone in the other room (my main alarm for years has been the FitBit vibrating alarm anyway) so I'm not tempted to play with it when I (inevitably) wake up for a bio break or the doggos ask to go out. It has helped A LOT.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 30, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 30, 2020)

Triple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 30, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 30, 2020)

Mmm! Pulled pork sammie GET IN MAH FACE.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 30, 2020)

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 1, 2020)

SPAMALAMADINGDONG


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 1, 2020)

...and to the victor go the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 1, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## JayKay PE (May 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I've been doing this new thing where I put my phone in the other room (my main alarm for years has been the FitBit vibrating alarm anyway) so I'm not tempted to play with it when I (inevitably) wake up for a bio break or the doggos ask to go out. It has helped A LOT.


The thing that is weird is that is happens at almost the same time every night, which is why I'm so confused by it. Like, I look at my fitbit sleep cycle thingy, and almost every night at 2:30/3:00am there is a huge red spike.  Very weird.  I usually don't play with my phone once I get into bed (yes, in the morning after I wake up, but not usually after I shower/am tired/just want to sleep), but I might try the fitbit alarm to see if it'll wake me up.  Usually I tend to ignore the fitbit vibrations...This is a failing on my part and means I never meet my hourly step goals.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 1, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 1, 2020)

I feel like a boomer. I just had to look up these gonna be may memes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 1, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## MA_PE (May 2, 2020)




----------



## blybrook PE (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 4, 2020)

May the spam be with you !


----------



## JayKay PE (May 4, 2020)

Ooooof, so tired.  AWAH let me know her brother sent her "May the fourth be with you", like me and other co-worker (both in our 30s and engineers) have never heard of Star Wars, lol.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 4, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ooooof, so tired.  AWAH let me know her brother sent her "May the fourth be with you", like me and other co-worker (both in our 30s and engineers) have never heard of Star Wars, lol.


Just be careful slowing down from ludicrous speed


----------



## JayKay PE (May 4, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Just be careful slowing down from ludicrous speed


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 4, 2020)

Spaceballs quite possibly the greatest parody movie ever


----------



## JayKay PE (May 4, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Spaceballs quite possibly the greatest parody movie ever


True.  But I loved all Mel Brooks 'spoof' movies that apply to a whole genre (like Blazing Saddles, one of my favorite movies).


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 4, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> True.  But I loved all Mel Brooks 'spoof' movies that apply to a whole genre (like Blazing Saddles, one of my favorite movies).


Robin Hood Men in Tights - " We're manly men, We're men in tights".  "A black sherriff. It worked in Blazing Saddles."

Turning the Spanish Inquisition into a over the top musical production in "History of the World"


----------



## JayKay PE (May 4, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Robin Hood Men in Tights - " We're manly men, We're men in tights".  "A black sherriff. It worked in Blazing Saddles."
> 
> Turning the Spanish Inquisition into a over the top musical production in "History of the World"


High Anxiety movie opening sequence "What a dramatic airport"

"I...am Frau Blücher" *panicked horse neighing in the background*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 4, 2020)

I've only seen a couple Mel Brooks movies. I need to watch more


Spaceball on tv as a kids, but I don't remember it

Robin hood

History of the World


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 4, 2020)

Spaceballs is on now. As is Return of Jedi leading into the Force Awakens. And a marathon of That 70s Show.

How am I supposed to get any work done ?


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2020)

I wonder if thats why the local internet is slow today, everyone is watching Star Wars!


----------



## JayKay PE (May 4, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've only seen a couple Mel Brooks movies. I need to watch more
> 
> 
> Spaceball on tv as a kids, but I don't remember it
> ...


You def need to see his other films.  My brother looooooves High Anxiety.  It's a huge spoof on the Hitchcock films, really funny.  Blazing Saddles...has great moments like a black guy, dressed as a KKK member, saying 'Where the white women at?" and other delightful instances.  Not to everyone's taste, but I frickin' love it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2020)

TOP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2020)

UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## JayKay PE (May 5, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE has an awesome run going in this thread


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 5, 2020)

WHY AM I AWAKE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 5, 2020)

GO TO SLEEP BRAIN


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 5, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## JayKay PE (May 5, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE, it's like 10am.  Get up!


----------



## NikR_PE (May 5, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE, it's like 10am.  Get up!


it would still be 8am for him tough


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 5, 2020)

Oldie, but goodie...


----------



## JayKay PE (May 6, 2020)

@jean15paul_PE, not going to lie, that 10 min proj looks fucking awesome!

Also, good morning spam thread, sorry I don't love you as much as I should.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 6, 2020)

Morning spammers. Another day of dealing with three separate email strings related to a consultant name change. Why I cant get any real work done. wearing my accountant hat right now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 6, 2020)

@jean15paul_PE hah the 10 second one is about the extent of my CAD skills.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 6, 2020)

Oops, how rude of me: Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 6, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 6, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE hah the 10 second one is about the extent of my CAD skills.


I can edit an drawing a drawing but creating a drawing from scratch is beyond my skills.  Will usually have CAD designer fine tune it.

But the first version of CAD I ever used was on a DOS computer that took two 5.25" disks.

Still have some hand drafting equipment.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 6, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 6, 2020)

Outshine Grape flavor SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 7, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> I can edit an drawing a drawing but creating a drawing from scratch is beyond my skills.  Will usually have CAD designer fine tune it.
> 
> But the first version of CAD I ever used was on a DOS computer that took two 5.25" disks.
> 
> Still have some hand drafting equipment.


Ditto for me.  I can only edit drawings/change that, but making a drawing from scratch in CAD is hard.  I usually just make a drawing by hand, give it to the drafter, and I'm like "Make this digital"

But everything is being switched over to Revit, it seems, so I'll just keep poking around to know enough to be dangerous but not enough that they turn me into a CAD tech.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 7, 2020)

Dont feel like working today. And there is a marathon of The First 48 with Tulsa episodes.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 7, 2020)

^Ditto.  Except I'm at work, so I need to work...

I might just make oatmeal instead.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 7, 2020)

I can do production drawings of metal parts and metal welded assemblies pretty well. I've done that at previous jobs.

mechanical assemblies with bolts and moving parts I don't have much experience in

plastic parts and assemblies I have zero experience in. I may end up doing this with my new company.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 7, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I can do production drawings of metal parts and metal welded assemblies pretty well. I've done that at previous jobs.
> 
> mechanical assemblies with bolts and moving parts I don't have much experience in
> 
> plastic parts and assemblies I have zero experience in. I may end up doing this with my *new company.*


Uhhhhhh, I can't remember if you told us about this.  You're changing jobbbbs?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 7, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Uhhhhhh, I can't remember if you told us about this.  You're changing jobbbbs?


No, I've been there 3 years.... just still feels new.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 7, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> No, I've been there 3 years.... just still feels new.


Been at mine 9 plus. Feels like 18 plus


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.

Edit: Ooh! Inintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Back in the cube.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

Oh.... Look what I just found... SPAM!!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

I guess the COVID-19 is a test yo WANT to fail.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

I bet the electrical PE test is easier than the COVID-19 test,


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

I can spam all day long without big brother watching.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> I bet the electrical PE test is easier than the COVID-19 test


OMFG @matt267 PE, I'm dying. :rotflmao:

Also, @DuranDuran, good news for you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Everyone has SPAM!

SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Lowkey applying for jobs SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Got a new computer SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Quad.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

I meant quint.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Hept.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Oct.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Non.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Dec.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> OMFG @matt267 PE, I'm dying. :rotflmao:


Feel better soon.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

I need more RAM in my computer.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

Going to install a SSHD too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> Feel better soon.


Go on without me. Win the war. Tell my story!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

TOP?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

one day at a time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

time after time


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

conference call spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

I hope I don't have "share screen" turned on.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

That would be awkward.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

conference call spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

conference call spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Done with conference call SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 11, 2020)

Was everyone on conference calls except me, SPAM?


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 11, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Was everyone on conference calls except me, SPAM?


no I was dealing with email storm of invoicing/budgeting issues, specification revisions, and telling people they are wrong.

So basically a normal day for me.


----------



## thekzieg (May 11, 2020)

Spammin with @matt267 PE like the good ol days!!!


----------



## thekzieg (May 11, 2020)

Printer is broken spam


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 11, 2020)

Remembering that I had to change my password spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Lowkey applying for jobs SPAM.


Wut


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 11, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Was everyone on conference calls except me, SPAM?


No conf call for me. Did not work today


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 11, 2020)

Watching SHIELD with Cone of Shame Moo


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 11, 2020)

Trying to get same work approved for third time spam


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 11, 2020)

Waiting for Mother Nature to actually remember it is actually spring (Have heat on in middle of May) spam


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 11, 2020)

Natural SPAM trick


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Wut


WHUT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Estimating is heckin' hard.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Estimating is heckin' hard.


Yes it is.

Especially when people refuse to use outer pipe diameters in calculations.  Life of a corrosion engineer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Estimating is heckin' hard.


Banned for spamming too much


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

thekzieg said:


> Printer is broken spam


Yeah, I had the same problem a couple weeks ago. I was going to call IT until I realized that I'm IT at home.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

Work from home means work all day.


----------



## Road Guy (May 11, 2020)

And night


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> And night


yup.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 11, 2020)

working all day and all night and not a nooner in sight.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

Nite nite SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 12, 2020)

I def want to get coffee today...but it would require me to go into the hospital.  Uggggggggh.  This is killing me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

Morning SPAMMERS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

Updating project statuses SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## leggo PE (May 12, 2020)

Spam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 12, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Spam.


she's back!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

@leggo PE, the patron saint of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

And


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

a


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

Top!


----------



## leggo PE (May 12, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @leggo PE, the patron saint of SPAM.


Ummm, have you looked at @matt267 PE's post count?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Ummm, have you looked at @matt267 PE's post count?


What are you talking about? Every one of my posts are well thought out to benefit the engineering community.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 12, 2020)

:burgerking: 
^beneficial post


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

SPAM. Just tryna do my part against Rona.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> :burgerking:
> ^beneficial post


See? Someone gets it.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2020)

Getting drunk because i can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 12, 2020)

Afternoon tea SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE (May 12, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> What are you talking about? Every one of my posts are well thought out to benefit the engineering community.


Who ever said spam was not well thought out and didn't benefit the engineering community??


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Who ever said spam was not well thought out and didn't benefit the engineering community??


Certainly not me.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2020)

spam is what gets us through.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2020)

one spam at a time.


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2020)

Today felt great- 5am solo workout at the gym/ commute to work/ 4 hour meeting/ ate lunch in my car and listened to sports talk radio/ some more work / drove home and snuck in an unauthorized Costco trip....

Maybe the sun will come out tomorrow?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

I love 4 hour meetings. They're usually very productive.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 13, 2020)

Morning spam.  Hoping to get a project package in so I can resume some training, spam.  Have to start my cup of tea, spam.

Debating going to costco/grocery tonight, after work, spam, or tomorrow, after work, spam.

Wondering if I use too many commas, spam, or not enough, spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

And


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

a


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Ahhh


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Yes top!

:bananalama:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 13, 2020)

Not top


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

TOP?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 13, 2020)

We need @Will.I.Am PE back


----------



## txjennah PE (May 13, 2020)

We haven't even reached 2000 posts? The rona will never go away now!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

*deep inhale*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

*deep inhale*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

*deep inhale*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

*deep inhale*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

*deep inhale*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

*deep inhale*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

*deep inhale*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

*deep inhale*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

TOP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Still at work SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

Top!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2020)

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2020)

I was told there would be cookies


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 14, 2020)

I was told donuts


----------



## JayKay PE (May 14, 2020)

I was told there'd be anarchy


----------



## blybrook PE (May 14, 2020)

I was told caramel popcorn


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 14, 2020)

I will create anarchy without donuts


----------



## JayKay PE (May 14, 2020)

You made me look up doughnut stores in Indianapolis.  I think I'm going to one Saturday morning.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 14, 2020)

left the backdoor open so the sunbeam comes into the mudroom/fridge room. Moo is laying in the office with me instead of her sunbeam


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 14, 2020)

Yesterday:

Had to go into field to get two contractors to play nice with each other on adjacent projects.

Observed work for a little bit, went full construction inspector watching with coffee cup in my hand.

Got paid to be outside on a beautiful sunny day. 

Today:

2 TEAMS meetings

Editing file in Acrobat, but it is taking forever because Acrobat keeps locking up. 

Editing the same specification for the third time in a week, because people refuse to acknowledge changes. Fighting formatted text in word.

Supplier who  has way too much influence. 

Will now proceed to bang head against wall.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I was told there would be cookies






Platypus Engineer said:


> I was told donuts






blybrook PE said:


> I was told caramel popcorn


----------



## JayKay PE (May 14, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


>


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


>








:rotflmao:


----------



## JayKay PE (May 14, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 14, 2020)

Hi. SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 14, 2020)

Thprinklth.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 14, 2020)

Was watching news earlier. Ticker at bottom said "people need to continue to operate in a safe manor."

Uh somebody there is supposed to be proficient in the English language. Should know the difference between "manor" and "manner".

It is called proofreading people.


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


>


boom...

+1 for daughters!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 14, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Was watching news earlier. Ticker at bottom said "people need to continue to operate in a safe manor."
> 
> Uh somebody there is supposed to be proficient in the English language. Should know the difference between "manor" and "manner".
> 
> It is called proofreading people.


I think you misunderstood. It's just a re-translation of "work from home."


----------



## JayKay PE (May 14, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Was watching news earlier. Ticker at bottom said "people need to continue to operate in a safe manor."
> 
> Uh somebody there is supposed to be proficient in the English language. Should know the difference between "manor" and "manner".
> 
> It is called proofreading people.


I mean, to follow-up with @ChebyshevII PE, they just want people to start rehabbing those haunted mansions.  They would be so safe afterwards.  For the children.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 14, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, to follow-up with @ChebyshevII PE, they just want people to start rehabbing those haunted mansions.  They would be so safe afterwards.  For the children.


Yes, especially those of us with many children...


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 14, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think you misunderstood. It's just a re-translation of "work from home."


possibly


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2020)

more conference call spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> boom...
> 
> +1 for daughters!
> 
> View attachment 17536


I have two daughters but no cookies. I guess I'm not doing it right.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 15, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> I have two daughters but no cookies. I guess I'm not doing it right.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2020)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 15, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


>


Oh my word, you have no idea how relatable this is. (maybe you do. I just wanted to say that)


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2020)

I think I got lucky with my daughter - but unfortunately for her she has hung around me too much and has adopted my dry sense of humor, which probably isnt best for a 19 year old blond gal...


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> more conference call spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh my word, you have no idea how relatable this is. (maybe you do. I just wanted to say that)


Luckily, neither of my kids did the "figure paint with poop" tricks. But we've had our fair share of blowouts with sh!t everywhere.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I think I got lucky with my daughter - but unfortunately for her she has hung around me too much and has adopted my dry sense of humor, which probably isnt best for a 19 year old blond gal...


She'll make some dude happy. (If he survives your evaluation.)


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2020)

envirotex said:


> View attachment 17541


Yup, pretty much.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 15, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


>


That's a lot of melted chocolate.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 15, 2020)

Note:  6' social distancing so all is good.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 15, 2020)

514p. Boyfriend and Moo are napping on the couch. Both are snoring.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> 514p. Boyfriend and Moo are napping on the couch. Both are snoring.


Now's your chance to eat all the cookies.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> View attachment 17545
> 
> 
> Note:  6' social distancing so all is good.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 15, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> Now's your chance to eat all the cookies.


Howd you know i made cookies


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Howd you know i made cookies


Banana nut muffins and Tombstone...


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2020)

I have two guns...one for each of ya.


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2020)

I've not yet begun to defile myself...


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2020)

I'll fight you right now...


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2020)

You're a daisy if you do...


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2020)

I’ll kill you right now. 

Say when...


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2020)

I know. Let’s have a spelling contest...


----------



## envirotex (May 16, 2020)

It seems poker just ain't your game...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2020)

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2020)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2020)

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2020)

Nite nite SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 18, 2020)

work has finally settled into a rhythm


----------



## JayKay PE (May 18, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> work has finally settled into a rhythm


Oh, to the beat of the rhythm of the night?  Dance until the morning light?


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 18, 2020)

Or you could "Dance the Night Away" while "Dancin on the Ceiling"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 18, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 17576


One of my all time favorite TV shows


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I know. Let’s have a spelling contest...


Sure, lettuce invite @NJmike PE. He likes spelling.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2020)

and no, i didn't miss the referance.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 18, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 18, 2020)

Time for a cuppa SPAM.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 19, 2020)

Streaming music while working spam


----------



## ruggercsc (May 19, 2020)

Got a new laptop.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> Got a new laptop.


Well? What kind? INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

Let us enjoy purchases vicariously.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

Quad post?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

SPAM to 1,350!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

SPAM to 1,350!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

SPAM to 1,350!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

SPAM to 1,350!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

SPAM to 1,350!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

SPAM to 1,350!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

SPAM to 1,350!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

SPAM to 1,350!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 19, 2020)

View attachment 14677


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Quick spam time.

Top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hooker, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hooker, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hooker, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hooker, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)

Hookers, Bacon, Blow.

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)




----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)




----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 19, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## ruggercsc (May 19, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Well? What kind? INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071JPYP1Z/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

I wanted something that could run AutoCAD LT and not cost a fortune.  It is doing the job I wanted it for.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 20, 2020)

My hands are finally no longer on fire from the jalapenos.

JFC


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 20, 2020)

Working on "day off" due to a meeting spam


----------



## JayKay PE (May 20, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My hands are finally no longer on fire from the jalapenos.
> 
> JFC


Wait until the second wave.

There always is one with spicy peppers.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 20, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Wait until the second wave.
> 
> There always is one with spicy peppers.


that was the second wave... i had washed my hands a bunch last night. and this was post-shower this morning


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 20, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> that was the second wave... i had washed my hands a bunch last night. and this was post-shower this morning


This is a pretty effective hand cleaner:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/GOJO-NATURAL-ORANGE-Pumice-Hand-Cleaner-14-fl-oz-Squeeze-Bottle/21011984

You can also get it as presoaked towels


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 20, 2020)

Editing specifications  spam


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2020)

maybe I'll get drunk tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2020)

I'm very disappointed that this page hasn't been completed in over 24 hours.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2020)

You kids have no idea how to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2020)

So, to recap, either drink less, or gain more weight.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 20, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> You kids have no idea how to spam.


I'm trying!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 20, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 20, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## ruggercsc (May 20, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Triple?


Don't try buying it at Wendy's, at least around here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 20, 2020)

Baconator


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 21, 2020)

Positive sign I guess. One of the local TV stations actually had a traffic jam to show during traffic report


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 21, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> Don't try buying it at Wendy's, at least around here.


we got wendy's 11 days ago since it was after 8pm and we were wicked hungry. It was basically the only thing open near the emergency vet. It was not good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 21, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 21, 2020)

and


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 21, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 21, 2020)

Also, morning SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 24, 2020)

Sunday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 24, 2020)

After dinner SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 25, 2020)

Its mah 2yr EB-aversary!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 25, 2020)

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 25, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 25, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (May 26, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE her wound looks so much better!  Good job keeping her from gnawing on it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 26, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE her wound looks so much better!  Good job keeping her from gnawing on it!


Shes definitely licked it a few times  we coned her the 2 nights post staple and we correct the licking if we catch it tho


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 26, 2020)

That four day weekend (3.5 day?) was really nice. Barely worked at all for a change. We even got to see other human beings for a safe distance yesterday for a cookout. Sun felt great. But with that said, I could've really used one more day to unwind.

Only four more days until the weekend.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 26, 2020)

Editing , sorry Trashing a specification again spam.

At this point it is monkeys typing Shakespeare


----------



## JayKay PE (May 26, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Only four more days until the weekend.


Super excited about four days until the weekend.  And then 4 days the following day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 26, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Super excited about four days until the weekend.  And then 4 days the following day.


exactly!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 26, 2020)

I already envision a bunch of extended weekends this summer.

I'm not saying that I'm getting burned out, I'm quite far from it, but I need some extended periods to decompression outside my current _work location._


----------



## JayKay PE (May 26, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I already envision a bunch of extended weekends this summer.
> 
> I'm not saying that I'm getting burned out, I'm quite far from it, but I need some extended periods to decompression outside my current _work location._


True dat.  I'm getting ultra excited to travel and see family in July.  I just...need to be able to decompress and actually see people who are not from Indiana/not co-workers.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 26, 2020)

I could use a vacation. I really need some time to sit around with nothing to do.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 27, 2020)

I'm hiking this weekend. I'm staying within Maine and staying under 2500ft of elevation [we still have snow &amp; rotting monorails &gt;3000ft]

I barely hiked all of 2019 due to the PE. And then I was sick/injured half of the winter &amp; boyf was traveling for work so I couldn't go (Moo).

And then pandemic.

I was planning on hiking &amp; backpacking a lot in 2020. 

I'm going to also find some smaller mountains to take Moo, get her hiking legs so maybe we can go backpacking this fall?

I just got a 3p tent [I hammock]


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 27, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm hiking this weekend. I'm staying within Maine and staying under 2500ft of elevation [we still have snow &amp; rotting monorails &gt;3000ft]
> 
> I barely hiked all of 2019 due to the PE. And then I was sick/injured half of the winter &amp; boyf was traveling for work so I couldn't go (Moo).
> 
> ...


I went for a quick hike last night about 90 min, I was kinda gassed during wasn't overly steep. Try to do some more this weekend. Weather has been miserable for most of the last two months. Get one nice day, then a week of garbage.

On track for having third coolest May since they started keeping records.  Most of the rest of top 10 was in late 1800s which was abnormally cold


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 27, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Editing , sorry Trashing a specification again spam.
> 
> At this point it is monkeys typing Shakespeare


So they'll eventually produce a masterpiece?


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 27, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> So they'll eventually produce a masterpiece?


Probably but it likely be after I retire in 2035


----------



## JayKay PE (May 27, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Probably but it likely be after I retire in 2035


15-years?  I feel like with that timeline the best they could produce is Titus Andronicus, but with more coconuts.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 27, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> I went for a quick hike last night about 90 min, I was kinda gassed during wasn't overly steep. Try to do some more this weekend. Weather has been miserable for most of the last two months. Get one nice day, then a week of garbage.
> 
> On track for having third coolest May since they started keeping records.  Most of the rest of top 10 was in late 1800s which was abnormally cold


Boooo thats definitely garbage.

Maine is finally warming up. We got snow 3 weeks ago. And today is gonna be humid AF.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 27, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 27, 2020)

In the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 27, 2020)

Triple?

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE (May 27, 2020)

phone call meeting spam


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 27, 2020)

10 plus emails on the same topic within 90 minutes spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 27, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I could use a vacation. I really need some time to sit around with nothing to do.


I think some people thought I was joking. I am VERY serious. My schedule has been MUCH crazier since all this started. More hours at work, more family responsibilities at home. I really need to just sit on someone's beach for multiple days.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 27, 2020)

Went back to the office for half the day for the first time today SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 27, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think some people thought I was joking. I am VERY serious. My schedule has been MUCH crazier since all this started. More hours at work, more family responsibilities at home. I really need to just sit on someone's beach for multiple days.


I second your desire.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 28, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> 15-years?  I feel like with that timeline the best they could produce is Titus Andronicus, but with more coconuts.


At this point, I will settle for Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## JayKay PE (May 28, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think some people thought I was joking. I am VERY serious. My schedule has been MUCH crazier since all this started. More hours at work, more family responsibilities at home. I really need to just sit on someone's beach for multiple days.


Nah, I knew you weren't joking.  I have a bunch of friends who, as they transitioned to working from home, were slammed with nonsense related to the covid stuff.  Plus their SO seems to think that because they're home, they can help (since it seems like other people that are home...didn't have as much to do?), which isn't the case with them at all.

I have a vacation planned for July.  I have worked through all of this.  I am so excited to see a beach, even if I will burn horribly at it.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 28, 2020)

Just saw an ad for a show on CBS tomorrow called "Haircut Night in America"

CBS is officially desperate for programming


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 28, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think some people thought I was joking. I am VERY serious. My schedule has been MUCH crazier since all this started. More hours at work, more family responsibilities at home. I really need to just sit on someone's beach for multiple days.


I don't know that anyone took it as a joke. I'm right there with you.

Once this thing is over and I'm going to need at least a week of roasting on the sundeck double-fisting pina coladas.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 28, 2020)

spam


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2020)

back to the office june 8th! - sort of happy and sort of sad at the same time....


----------



## Platypus Engineer (May 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> back to the office june 8th! - sort of happy and sort of sad at the same time....


Return unknown for me. Talking about split time telework / office


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 28, 2020)

My work has a "pilot" group back. Testing the new safety policies and developing training.

People start going back in July in phases, starting with people who will gain the most productivity. I'm probably going to be one of the last groups to go back, so I'm probably home through August, maybe September.


----------



## leggo PE (May 28, 2020)

Slow spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 29, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 29, 2020)

Full week at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 29, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 29, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Slow spam.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 29, 2020)

http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-construction-fails-home-improvement-disasters/


----------



## leggo PE (May 29, 2020)

Friday spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 29, 2020)

Finally home SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 30, 2020)

Saturday morning SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 31, 2020)

Tbh i hate the painted rock nonsense since they end up in protected areas (I carried one off of Katahdin which is a conservation area) but around town and in others gardens, its cute ish


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE, I thought painted rocks were only supposed to stay in your garden?  Is this like the people whose 'art' I used to have to disassemble, where they'd stack the rocks into precarious formations, which was ultra bad for the surrounding environment?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 1, 2020)

We're only on page 60?! The April 2020 results are never gonna come out at this rate.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 1, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, I thought painted rocks were only supposed to stay in your garden?  Is this like the people whose 'art' I used to have to disassemble, where they'd stack the rocks into precarious formations, which was ultra bad for the surrounding environment?


i've seen/read that in your personal garden and places like the library and such are the suggested locations.

they also suggest local parks &amp; trails which i'm torn on. like a paved bike path in town (like the paths along the Charles in Boston) ok sure but sitting next the bodies of water in Central Park or a more rural trail system (that's still town owned/operated), i don't feel good about. 

And yes, one should not make rogue cairns since cairns are carefully built to guide hikers in alpine areas, particularly in bad weather. and rogue cairns can cause folks to go off trail and get injured. plus in some areas (white mountains), you would be disturbing fragile &amp; protect alpine plants.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Morning, Charlie


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 1, 2020)

we have lots of people painting rocks with dumb positive messages on them every where you look, I feel like throwing them as far as I can chunk them when I see them but then I figure I will get hit by the karma bug later on...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> we have lots of people painting rocks with dumb positive messages on them every where you look, I feel like throwing them as far as I can chunk them when I see them but then I figure I will get hit by the karma bug later on...


Painted rocks are just littering with intention. :rotflmao:


----------



## P-E (Jun 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> we have lots of people painting rocks with dumb positive messages on them every where you look, I feel like throwing them as far as I can chunk them when I see them but then I figure I will get hit by the karma bug later on...


Just don’t bring them with you to the city riots.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i've seen/read that in your personal garden and places like the library and such are the suggested locations.
> 
> they also suggest local parks &amp; trails which i'm torn on. like a paved bike path in town (like the paths along the Charles in Boston) ok sure but sitting next the bodies of water in Central Park or a more rural trail system (that's still town owned/operated), i don't feel good about.
> 
> And yes, one should not make rogue cairns since cairns are carefully built to guide hikers in alpine areas, particularly in bad weather. and rogue cairns can cause folks to go off trail and get injured. plus in some areas (white mountains), you would be disturbing fragile &amp; protect alpine plants.


State of Maryland puts rectangular paint marks on trees to mark trails in parks


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> State of Maryland puts rectangular paint marks on trees to mark trails in parks


State of California puts needles and needle caps to mark trails in parks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> State of Maryland puts rectangular paint marks on trees to mark trails in parks


Most Northeastern/Eastern trails use paint (a few places I've seen use small metal squares). [I say northeastern &amp; eastern only because I hike the northeast and I had a few hike the AT so that's the system I know]

But that's "allowed" (unless in a designated wilderness area) and that opens a whole other can of worms.

But the average person with their painted rocks: some of those paints are toxic to animals and waterways. The rock I pulled off of Katahdin looked like someone dumped glue or epoxy on it to seal the paint.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

P-E said:


> Just don’t bring them with you to the city riots.


Or bring them and frame others.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Job interview scheduled for Friday SPAM!


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Most Northeastern/Eastern trails use paint (a few places I've seen use small metal squares). [I say northeastern &amp; eastern only because I hike the northeast and I had a few hike the AT so that's the system I know]
> 
> But that's "allowed" (unless in a designated wilderness area) and that opens a whole other can of worms.
> 
> But the average person with their painted rocks: some of those paints are toxic to animals and waterways. The rock I pulled off of Katahdin looked like someone dumped glue or epoxy on it to seal the paint.


I guess there may be still lead painted items out there. There is some funky stuff in industrial paints. Most paints now are low VOC or water based reduces toxicity.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Job interview scheduled for Friday SPAM!


WHATDJIOEFGVUOIAJMNOIBEWHNmosqpm&lt;sq  deeets?s&lt;fm&lt;e:  DID THE OUTSHINE BARS LEAD YOU TO THIS DECISION?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> WHATDJIOEFGVUOIAJMNOIBEWHNmosqpm&lt;sq  deeets?s&lt;fm&lt;e:  DID THE OUTSHINE BARS LEAD YOU TO THIS DECISION?


Jumping ship (er, trying to). Tryna go from County to State. And yes, it was because of Outshine bars, obvi!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Jumping ship (er, trying to). Tryna go from County to State. And yes, it was because of Outshine bars, obvi!


Yessssssssss.  State is always better than county.  Depending on my federal tenure, I def want to try and hope over to a NYS position (their benefits are better than federal and the pay starts out low, due to them mostly internal promoting, but it quickly pops up).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

I wish they made a Lychee flavored bar. I would destroy those.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> State is always better than county.  Depending on my federal tenure, I def want to try and hope over to a NYS position


LS wants to move back to NYS so I'm shopping around for some NYS jobs in Albany, too. Anywhere but Syracuse or NYC. OMFG JayKay WE COULD BE COWORKERS.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I wish they made a Lychee flavored bar. I would destroy those.


DON'T EAT ME


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> DON'T EAT ME


Lychee not Lycee! I R no cannib.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

@JayKay PE NYS: PE-Transpo vacancy in Queens!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> LS wants to move back to NYS so I'm shopping around for some NYS jobs in Albany, too. Anywhere but Syracuse or NYC. OMFG JayKay WE COULD BE COWORKERS.


Hahahaha, I have a cousin who works in Albany for ESD who is trying to get me to come back.  Tbh, if I go back to NYS, and stay federal, I think it would have to be Albany or Syracuse.  Albany, because there are more federal jobs there, or Syracuse because there is a VA there.  I want to find a job in Ithaca, but it's super slim pickings if you don't want to work for one of the colleges (and I am not a professor, so it prob wouldn't work out).  WE COULD BE COWORKERS AND YOU'D HATE ME.  T_T


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE NYS: PE-Transpo vacancy in Queens!


HA.  If I want to get a job in Queens I'd just give my sister a call.  She's a chief in NYSDOH and has already been nudging me about being a PE w/ legionella experience and her having positions.  Oddly, I'm making more money staying in Indy right now.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

TRRRRRRIPLE POST?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> HA.  If I want to get a job in Queens I'd just give my sister a call.  She's a chief in NYSDOH and has already been nudging me about being a PE w/ legionella experience and her having positions.  Oddly, I'm making more money staying in Indy right now.


Ok fine, then refer me! I kill the Legionella all day, every day ovah hea. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> TRRRRRRIPLE POST?


Top post snipe. Nice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Painted rocks are just littering with intention. :rotflmao:


Like the "Trash Free Parks", more like trash can free. stuff just dropped everywhere. What exactly are my taxes and entrance fees paying for


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ok fine, then refer me! I kill the Legionella all day, every day ovah hea. :rotflmao:


If you're serious, send me your resume.  I can forward it over to my sister and see if she has the positions still open?  I know she first was bugging me literally right after I left NY in September of last year.  I mean, they're not going to say no to a PE.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Like the "Trash Free Parks", more like trash can free. stuff just dropped everywhere. What exactly are my taxes and entrance fees paying for


clip-on ties and wide-brimmed hats


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 1, 2020)

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 1, 2020)

Purchasing  office would not issue task on contract because minority subcontracting goal not being met.

It is the first task under the new option term, literally no money has been spent.

This aint rocket surgery people.

And I was actually getting technical engineering work done earlier.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Jumping ship (er, trying to). Tryna go from County to State.


I thought you were already State?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> DON'T EAT ME


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I wish they made a Lychee flavored bar. I would destroy those.


You've never had a lychee martini? Or frozen daquiri?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 1, 2020)

ohh you meant like a candy bar. I thought you meant alcohol bar.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 1, 2020)

I just got a metric tonne of stuff in my inbox. Easily an entire day's worth of work that I should get done by COB today. And yet somehow I'm lacking the drive to start working on it RN.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 1, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just got a metric tonne of stuff in my inbox. Easily an entire day's worth of work that I should get done by COB today. And yet somehow I'm lacking the drive to start working on it RN.


You should post it all on EB, so we can divide and conquer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 1, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> You should post it all on EB, so we can divide and conquer.


I'd be lying if I said that I didn't just  give serious thought to your proposal.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 1, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> You should post it all on EB, so we can divide and conquer.


If that is the case, i will post some of mine. Got something that was due May 29 havent looked at, something due tomorrow not looked at either


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I thought you were already State?


Negative, just local County LYFE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 1, 2020)

I got half of it done by COB. The other half is going to take all the time though. I'm reviewing a draft report for a major deliverable.... most of it a OBE and needs a major update. And it looks like it was written by committee (because it was).

It should have been done by Friday morning. But I only got it COB Friday. Today became Meeting Monday, so I barely touched it. Tomorrow and Wednesday look worse.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 1, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I got half of it done by COB. The other half is going to take all the time though. I'm reviewing a draft report for a major deliverable.... most of it a OBE and needs a major update. And it looks like it was written by committee (because it was).
> 
> It should have been done by Friday morning. But I only got it COB Friday. Today became Meeting Monday, so I barely touched it. Tomorrow and Wednesday look worse.


I gave up trying to be caught up years ago.  Now it is just less behind but even that is a challenge


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 2, 2020)

Ooof, leaving my office early so I can go vote since polls are only open here from 6am to 6pm?  And I work from 7am to 4:30pm.  With my commute that means I'd maybe get to the polling location at around 5:30pm.  And since I ordered an absentee ballot, which arrived super late, I actually need to go home and pick that up beforehand since they don't accept mail in ballots POSTMARKED for today, the primary voting day, they need to have ACCEPTED it by today...which doesn't make sense, since I only received my ballot in the mail on Friday.

*sigh*

I never thought voting would be so difficult.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ooof, leaving my office early so I can go vote since polls are only open here from 6am to 6pm?  And I work from 7am to 4:30pm.  With my commute that means I'd maybe get to the polling location at around 5:30pm.  And since I ordered an absentee ballot, which arrived super late, I actually need to go home and pick that up beforehand since they don't accept mail in ballots POSTMARKED for today, the primary voting day, they need to have ACCEPTED it by today...which doesn't make sense, since I only received my ballot in the mail on Friday.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I never thought voting would be so difficult.


was there a lot of local stuff on the ballot to make it worth the effort for a primary?


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 2, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> was there a lot of local stuff on the ballot to make it worth the effort for a primary?


Actually, yeah, there was.  I think since I'm a federal employee, and there is nonsense with the polling times, I think I can leave early without having to take leave or anything (like, I think there is an administrative leave I take instead).  I'm going to go to one of the public schools listed instead of going to the County Clerk's Office.  I checked the location and it's right next to the Indianapolis Police Headquarters...and since we've had a heavily enforced curfew and rioting over the past weekend, I'm thinking that's a tense atmosphere I don't want to get involved with right now.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 2, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ooof, leaving my office early so I can go vote since polls are only open here from 6am to 6pm?  And I work from 7am to 4:30pm.  With my commute that means I'd maybe get to the polling location at around 5:30pm.  And since I ordered an absentee ballot, which arrived super late, I actually need to go home and pick that up beforehand since they don't accept mail in ballots POSTMARKED for today, the primary voting day, they need to have ACCEPTED it by today...which doesn't make sense, since I only received my ballot in the mail on Friday.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I never thought voting would be so difficult.


Registered as independent, so cant vote in presidential primary. Only item on my mail in ballot was local school board. Don't have any young ones to be indoctrinated, so it does not matter.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 2, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> I bet the electrical PE test is easier than the COVID-19 test,


BOTH FEEL LIKE YOU JABBED SOMETHING SHARP INTO MY BRAIN.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 2, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Registered as independent, so cant vote in presidential primary. Only item on my mail in ballot was local school board. Don't have any young ones to be indoctrinated, so it does not matter.


There is a surprising number of 'more than one choice' on this ballot.  So.  Yeah.

BUT I AM ABLE TO LEAVE WORK AN HOUR AND A HALF EARLY.  Is it bad that I'm kinda hoping my polling goes super easy?  So I can just relax?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 2, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 2, 2020)

Can I quit engineering for just one year? Maybe do some clerical work and/or be a line cook and/or open up my food truck. Then get back in the game. I just need a brain break SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 2, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 2, 2020)

Dangit I walked away from my beans too long and they burst SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 2, 2020)

I kind of regret selling my MERM.

SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 2, 2020)

SPAM-a-lama-ding-dong.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 3, 2020)

I am in back-to-back-back meetings all from 1000-1630 today. No, I'm not going to get any work done today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ooof, leaving my office early so I can go vote since polls are only open here from 6am to 6pm?  And I work from 7am to 4:30pm.  With my commute that means I'd maybe get to the polling location at around 5:30pm.  And since I ordered an absentee ballot, which arrived super late, I actually need to go home and pick that up beforehand since they don't accept mail in ballots POSTMARKED for today, the primary voting day, they need to have ACCEPTED it by today...which doesn't make sense, since I only received my ballot in the mail on Friday.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I never thought voting would be so difficult.


it's almost as it they don't want you to vote


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Actually, yeah, there was.  I think since I'm a federal employee, and there is nonsense with the polling times, I think I can leave early without having to take leave or anything (like, I think there is an administrative leave I take instead)


Yes, see below:



> *Voting. *The Federal Government has a longstanding policy of granting employees a limited amount of administrative leave to vote in Federal, State, county, or municipal elections or in referendums on any civic matter in their community.  Agencies have authority to grant administrative leave to the extent that such time off does not seriously interfere with agency operations.  Typically, polling places throughout the United States are open for extended periods of time. Therefore, administrative leave should rarely be needed.  Generally, where the polls are not open at least 3 hours either before or after an employee’s regular work hours, an agency may grant a limited amount of administrative leave that will permit the employee to report for work 3 hours after the polls open or leave from work 3 hours before the polls close, whichever requires the lesser amount of time off. See CPM 2012-07, (external link) issued on October 5, 2012.


source: https://www.opm.gov/policy-data-oversight/pay-leave/leave-administration/fact-sheets/administrative-leave/

Sorry I'm responding late to this


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> There is a surprising number of 'more than one choice' on this ballot.  So.  Yeah.
> 
> BUT I AM ABLE TO LEAVE WORK AN HOUR AND A HALF EARLY.  Is it bad that I'm kinda hoping my polling goes super easy?  So I can just relax?


How'd it go?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Can I quit engineering for just one year? Maybe do some clerical work and/or be a line cook and/or open up my food truck. Then get back in the game. I just need a brain break SPAM.


You want to go into management?


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 3, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> How'd it go?


Voting itself was super easy, and I was able to leave early/the admin leave was approved without an issue.  Indianapolis, or at leas the county I am in, is a free polling location, so I could go to any location on the list.  I decided to go to one further because the closest one to my apartment was right next to the Indy police headquarters...and things have been tense the last couple of days here.  I've never done digital voting before, so it was super cool!  The only thing that was painful is that the number of volunteers was down, and social distancing was still in affect, so it was slow to get in...and it was 90-degrees...and I'm super pale.

So I burned a bit.  But going to vote was super easy!  I'm just not used to polls being open form 6am to 6pm.  In Suffolk county it's usually 6am to 9pm, so I could go after work easily.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> So I burned a bit.


But...but...you were already burned from last week!

So, you're a twice-baked potato now?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 3, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 3, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2020)

these are rookie numbers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 3, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> these are rookie numbers!


I'm here and I'm tryin'.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 3, 2020)

Throwback work soundtrack today:



In 1997, I thought this was the coolest thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 3, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2020)

weird the google visitor traffic is very high but no one wants to spam!


----------



## ruggercsc (Jun 3, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> We're only on page 60?! The April 2020 results are never gonna come out at this rate.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2020)

Lol... I hear Oct 2020 is in jeopardy too


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 4, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Lol... I hear Oct 2020 is in jeopardy too


I saw couple weeks ago that DC bar exam in October was gonna require people to wear masks and social distance while taking it.

If setup similar to PE, one person per table. I cant imagine trying to take exam wearing mask


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 4, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> it's almost as it they don't want you to vote


Actually I think that is the case. Media and two major parties do everything to discourage voting because that lowers turnout and keeps status quo. Low turnout means people who vote solely whether there is D or R after someone's name.

Parties periodically switch who is in majority/minority, but is the same people. Being elected to Congress shouldn't be a lifetime gig.

Media reports long lines at polls (which there should be), weather reports presented as worst possible (30 % chance of rain, not 70% percent chance of sunshine).

I would hold elections on weekends allow voting on Saturdays and Sundays to maximize participation.

Gonna take off my tinfoil hat now and try to some engineering work done.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 4, 2020)

meh


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2020)

If we can protest in person we can vote in person!

And I cant see NCEES allowing you to bring in  your own masks, they will be providing them since they are paranoid to the 11th power!


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 4, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> If we can protest in person we can vote in person!
> 
> And I cant see NCEES allowing you to bring in  your own masks, they will be providing them since they are paranoid to the 11th power!


would probably put mask thru x-ray machine, use some sort of invisible ink detector on it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2020)

@Tim @ NCEES can you elaborate further if NCEES is providing the masks?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 4, 2020)

April 2018 ( the year of the side click pencil), they couldn;t even provide enough extra pencils to our test site (like there were 2 left in the box). And the pencils had 1 piece of lead. 

Not sure if I trust them to provide enough masks for the test sites. Especially the larger ones.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2020)

and dont forget the CDC says you can re use N95 mask up to 6 times!


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 4, 2020)

Was scrolling through TV while eating lunch. Back To School was on. With Robert Downey Jr as an extreme anti capitalist, basically the complete opposite of his Iron Man character

Have to put it back on at end to watch the Triple Lindy dive.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 4, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## Tim - formerly @ NCEES (Jun 5, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> @Tim @ NCEES can you elaborate further if NCEES is providing the masks?


Currently, for CBT exams, masks are provided by the examinees. They must be removed for ID check and inspection. I suspect the October pencil and paper administration will be similar.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 6, 2020)

I miss studying for the pe exam.


----------



## P-E (Jun 6, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> I miss studying for the pe exam.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 6, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> I miss studying for the pe exam.


You can still study if you want


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 7, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> You can still study if you want


Screw that. Too much effort.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 7, 2020)

keep the spam going


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 7, 2020)

@G-Loose @O2L @w00tberrypie@z06dustin@J Harrington@L_Bravo@b_0017@QED@P.E. Luchion@ua1023@A Smith@x00n@N Deep@L+G

Come on guys, I know you all want to spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 7, 2020)

Shpam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 7, 2020)

Spa-zam


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 8, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> @G-Loose @O2L @w00tberrypie@z06dustin@J Harrington@L_Bravo@b_0017@QED@P.E. Luchion@ua1023@A Smith@x00n@N Deep@L+G
> 
> Come on guys, I know you all want to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 8, 2020)

@P-E, is it beer time yet?


----------



## P-E (Jun 8, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> @P-E, is it beer time yet?


My brother is stopping by around noon to trade some Trillium for Treehouse.  I could be convinced to crack one open.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 8, 2020)

Afternoon, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 8, 2020)

UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 8, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 8, 2020)

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 8, 2020)

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 8, 2020)

Top!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 8, 2020)

I find the white noise generators embedded it the office ceiling kind of...creepy SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 9, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I find the white noise generators embedded it the office ceiling kind of...creepy SPAM.


The white noise is so you can't hear the whispering.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> The white noise is so you can't hear the whispering.


I like the whispering.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 9, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> I like the whispering.


_'order taco bell for lunch.  you'll hate yourself, but it'll taste so good.  think of how many tacos you can get for $5?  think of those tacos in your belly.  such joys are not reserved for only kings'_


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 10, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I find the white noise generators embedded it the office ceiling kind of...creepy SPAM.


Depends. Is this a bad HVAC thing? A try to help noise or work environment thing? Or a classified space where white noise is used to counter potential FIS recording capabilities?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 10, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> A try to help noise or work environment thing? Or a classified space


A little bit of both. We do discuss sensitive information (not classified, obvs, but we do work with Dept of Corrections, for example) and I'm guessing it was also installed just as a general  workplace comfort thing (dunno, it was here when I got the job). The HVAC isn't that loud so I think a vendor probably just aced the sales pitch and got the county to buy a baziliion of these things.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 10, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 10, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 10, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Depends. Is this a bad HVAC thing? A try to help noise or work environment thing? Or a classified space where white noise is used to counter potential FIS recording capabilities?


Our office pumps in white noise (or maybe pink or brown, I don't remember which). It supposedly muffles distant conversations and improves the office quality of life. It's necessary in the customer service and sales areas, because they are all on calls constantly. So the company just does it everywhere.

I actually rarely notice it. It actually is really off-putting whenever it goes off. Like, why is it so quiet in here.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 11, 2020)

TEAMS meeting spam


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 11, 2020)

So people at my job are freaking out  because a pipe started leaking after 65 years of service.

Expected life was 50 years, got 15 years free.

Should be doing happy dance or least the Carlton


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 11, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Should be doing happy dance or least the Carlton


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 11, 2020)

I need a mental health day


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 11, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I need a mental health day


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 11, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I need a mental health day


I hear ya.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 11, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I need a mental health day


Mafia will do that to a person.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 11, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> Mafia will do that to a person.


yeah especially that one. And I barely played. but really it's because work got super busy again and there isn't relief in sight for at least a few weeks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 12, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 12, 2020)

Afternoon, SPAMMERS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 12, 2020)

Also, I am super excited that I ordered a Nintendo Switch (finally).  I had the money saved up and everything for it!  Super excited!!!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 12, 2020)

Also, potentially got a raise, but I'll believe it when I see it in the paycheck.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 12, 2020)

QUAD FLEX


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 12, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I had the money saved up and everything for it!


Yeah! Stimulate the economy SPAM!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 13, 2020)

Can't sleep spam.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 13, 2020)

Working on weekend to catch up spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 13, 2020)

Saturday SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 13, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Working on weekend to catch up spam


Boooooooooo


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 15, 2020)

This is going to be a very interesting week at work-SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 15, 2020)

Tryna focus at work SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 16, 2020)

Someone has to spam today


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 16, 2020)

:spammers:


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 17, 2020)

Ugh.  Training is sucking out my soul.  That combined with suddenly trying to be fit (a horrible decision) and I'm really feeling it today-SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 19, 2020)

working on my day off, again - spam


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 19, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> working on my day off, again - spam


O hai, fellow working on day off -SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> :spammers:


So why are you here?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

The nerve of some people.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

Just spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

You know you want to.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

Spam is good for the soul.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

Spam is bad for the arteries.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

Spam is....well... spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

Keep spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't stop spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't stop being who you are... a spammer.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

Who's with me?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

...............


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

Oh, I guess I'm all alone.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 19, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> O hai, fellow working on day off -SPAM


It's not even for the project that's been keeping me from taking a day off the last few months. It's other stuff that someone else forgot to do, forgot to tell anyone that it needed to be done, and when TPTB realized something was wrong, I got pulled in to clean it up. They're going to be pissed when I use their charge code,  but DILLIGAF.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 19, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's not even for the project that's been keeping me from taking a day off the last few months. It's other stuff that someone else forgot to do, forgot to tell anyone that it needed to be done, and when TPTB realized something was wrong, I got pulled in to clean it up. They're going to be pissed when I use their charge code,  but DILLIGAF.


Their fault. They want the best, they pay for the best.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 19, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> So why are you here?


in case it wasn't obvious, I'm trying to be ironic by spamming while claiming to hate spammers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 19, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Their fault. They want the best, they pay for the best.


but they got me instead


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> in case it wasn't obvious, I'm trying to be ironic by spamming while claiming to hate spammers.


It's like 10,000 spoons and all you need is a knife.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2020)

a little too...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't you think?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 20, 2020)

IT'S LIKE RAAIINNNNNNN ON YOUR WEDDING DAY...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2020)

4 day weekend spam

top :bananalama:


----------



## P-E (Jun 20, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> 4 day weekend spam
> 
> top :bananalama:


Wait? You work?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 22, 2020)

P-E said:


> Wait? You work?


Sometimes.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 25, 2020)

Where are all the spammers?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 25, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> Where are all the spammers?


Off eating turkey bacon while cutting down trees.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 29, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> Off eating turkey bacon while cutting down trees.


...how do you know what I was doing this weekend?  Bear drones?


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 29, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> Where are all the spammers?


I spent last week dealing with crisises.  And researching 70 year old construction records on microfilm


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 29, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 30, 2020)

I am so f*cking tired right now it's not even funny.  Had super loud thunderstorms last night that started at around 1am, so I got two portions of sleep that didn't add up to one normal portion of sleep.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jun 30, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I am so f*cking tired right now it's not even funny.  Had super loud thunderstorms last night that started at around 1am, so I got two portions of sleep that didn't add up to one normal portion of sleep.


Lack of sleep sucks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 6, 2020)

lack and sleep and Monday morning sucks worse


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 6, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> turkey bacon


 Speaking of which, I wonder how @knight1fox3 is doing.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 6, 2020)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 6, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> Speaking of which, I wonder how @knight1fox3 is doing.


Last I heard, he changed jobs and doesn't have time for us anymore.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 7, 2020)

@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 7, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> View attachment 18071


If you think about it, sourdough bread loaves are basically like footballs. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 7, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> Last I heard, he changed jobs and doesn't have time for us anymore.


That hurts.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 8, 2020)

mornin'


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 8, 2020)

Hai


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 8, 2020)

Every time @RBHeadge PE uses a meme, an angel gets its wings.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2020)

Are we done yet?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 10, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> View attachment 18071






ChebyshevII PE said:


> If you think about it, sourdough bread loaves are basically like footballs. Coincidence? I think not.






RBHeadge PE said:


>


Look, here’s the proof of what I am saying.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 10, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Every time @RBHeadge PE uses a meme, an angel gets its wings.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 10, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


>


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 10, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Stahp gais, I think I can fly now


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 10, 2020)

I remember that commercial.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2020)

It’s 100X better than Hamilton


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 13, 2020)

mondays suck.

Mondays suck even harder when one has only gotten 5 hrs of sleep over the last 48hrs.

Here's to a productive day! :winko:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 13, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 13, 2020)

Back in the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 13, 2020)

No one else here SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 13, 2020)

Quad post?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 13, 2020)

So, our hallways are now one-way so people don't get too close to one another when passing by. So, instead of a left turn to walk the 80 steps to the restroom, I have to walk aaaaallllllllll the way around the entire floor. Not complaining though, helps with my step count!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 13, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So, our hallways are now one-way so people don't get too close to one another when passing by. So, instead of a left turn to walk the 80 steps to the restroom, I have to walk aaaaallllllllll the way around the entire floor. Not complaining though, helps with my step count!


Just pee at your desk


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 14, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So, our hallways are now one-way so people don't get too close to one another when passing by.


is that why all the aisles in the supermarkets have arrows now?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2020)

So this is the appropriate thread to post that this is my 14k post!  :multiplespotting:   :multiplespotting:   :bananalama:   :Banane262:

Most of which has been some sort of spam in the various spam threads. 

@RBHeadge PE, I see that you are about to hit 9k, congrats!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 15, 2020)

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 15, 2020)

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 15, 2020)

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 15, 2020)

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 15, 2020)

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 15, 2020)

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 15, 2020)

9000!

thanks for the heads up @blybrook PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 15, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Every time @RBHeadge PE uses a meme, an angel gets its wings.


This again


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 20, 2020)

mondays still suck


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 21, 2020)

_SPAM_


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2020)

spam to 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2020)

spam to 100k

top :bananalama:


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jul 27, 2020)

Week before vacation spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 27, 2020)

Went into the office this morning for the first time since this mess got started. I was there for an hour. Literally all I did was pack up my stuff, and the stuff of some of my co-workers. Our lease ends and we're moving to a new location.

Of course, we'll probably be teleworking for another 6-12 months until things calm down, so the office move doesn't really change anything. And to be blunt, I think most of us will continue teleworking near 100% even after things calm down. 

This is the first time I left the State in months. And it's the first time I've gone more than 15 mile from home in that same period.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jul 27, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Went into the office this morning for the first time since this mess got started. I was there for an hour. Literally all I did was pack up my stuff, and the stuff of some of my co-workers. Our lease ends and we're moving to a new location.
> 
> Of course, we'll probably be teleworking for another 6-12 months until things calm down, so the office move doesn't really change anything. And to be blunt, I think most of us will continue teleworking near 100% even after things calm down.
> 
> This is the first time I left the State in months. And it's the first time I've gone more than 15 mile from home in that same period.


I will be teleworking until least Labor Day. I hadn"t been in my office for about three months, there was a period in Late June/ early July where I was there 5 times in the span of three weeks.

I used to put 100 plus miles a day on my car. There have been weeks where I haven:t driven 100 miles


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 27, 2020)

yeah, I know what that's like. I've only refilled my gas tank twice this year. I doubt I'll hit 5 refills by EoY.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 27, 2020)

Boo...I'm still in the office nearly every day. I know people are having varying levels of discomfort and/or inconvenience during these weirdo times....however, almost nothing has changed for me so I feel a little left out of the zeitgeist. Not a bad thing for sure!

Unlike RB, I hardly ever drove to work since I took the bus/biked. But now I drive every day. Not complaining, just weirdo times. Plus, one of the drivers on my route caught the Rona so probably best I'm not riding public transit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 27, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 27, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 27, 2020)

Hope you SPAMMERS are all doing OK.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 28, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> I will be teleworking until least Labor Day. I hadn"t been in my office for about three months, there was a period in Late June/ early July where I was there 5 times in the span of three weeks.
> 
> I used to put 100 plus miles a day on my car. There have been weeks where I haven:t driven 100 miles


*continues working at the office because it's a hospital*

I wanna work from home so badly.  T_T


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Jul 29, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> *continues working at the office because it's a hospital*
> 
> I wanna work from home so badly.  T_T


As hot as it has been not missing field work. Especially going to refineries. Wearing NOMEX suit on 95 degree day with 90 % + humidity not fun.

Plus contractor ones had to be orange, so driving around on public streets looking like you just escaped prison


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 29, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> As hot as it has been not missing field work. Especially going to refineries. Wearing NOMEX suit on 95 degree day with 90 % + humidity not fun.
> 
> Plus contractor ones had to be orange, so driving around on public streets looking like you just escaped prison


Oooof, yeah, that is the one thing I am happy about: I haven't had to do outside field work in forever.  Field work inside a hospital is a different beast, but still is much more pleasant than standing outside looking like an escaped convict.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey you cool cats n kittens n SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 30, 2020)

It's summertime kids, we should have the great Bobarita-off of 2020, especially b/c of Rona. @leggo PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 30, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 30, 2020)

Did someone say Bobarita??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 3, 2020)

I got a haircut on Friday. It was the first one since late February. For three weeks prior I would look in the mirror and see Bob Ross. It was getting embarrassing. The fro had to go.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 3, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I got a haircut on Friday. It was the first one since late February. For three weeks prior I would look in the mirror and see Bob Ross. It was getting embarrass. The fro had to go.


Ohh, is that where the “headge” part of your username comes from?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So, our hallways are now one-way so people don't get too close to one another when passing by. So, instead of a left turn to walk the 80 steps to the restroom, I have to walk aaaaallllllllll the way around the entire floor. Not complaining though, helps with my step count!


Great.  Like you need MORE steps.

I'm home again at least today and tomorrow, so steps will be in the low hundreds again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ohh, is that where the “headge” part of your username comes from?


No but I like that story better.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 10, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 10, 2020)

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 10, 2020)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 10, 2020)

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 10, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 10, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 10, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 12, 2020)

Afternoon, SPAMMERS!


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 12, 2020)

Ugh.  I hate dealing with 401k/Roth rollovers-spam


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 12, 2020)

(but seriously, I know what a 401k is and the main thing I hate is having to move Roth money around into various brokerage accounts)


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 12, 2020)

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 12, 2020)

Fortunately I've been able to rollover both my traditional money and my Roth money when I've changed jobs (twice).


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh yeah, I've been able to rollover as well, I just hate having to get the paperwork together and initiate it (especially with the whole 60-day timeline I need to beat).  It's fine.  I'm hoping I don't have to worry about Fidelity any longer.  Going to throw what I can into my Vanguard account and utilize my TSP as my new 401k.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 12, 2020)

good plan


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 12, 2020)

Seriously, guys. Results are NEVER gonna come out at this rate.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 12, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> good plan


Go to bed.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 13, 2020)

Been a while spam.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 13, 2020)

Ran out of coffee yesterday morning. Nothing for this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 13, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Seriously, guys. Results are NEVER gonna come out at this rate.


Don't tell that to the dudes waiting for the CA-Seismic results. They'll get super butt-hurt.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 15, 2020)

Nite nite SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 15, 2020)

Sleeps are elusive.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 15, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 17, 2020)

Back to normal working hours-Spam.  Woke up a half hour earlier (5:30 vs. 6:00) and got so much more done in the morning/didn't have to rush out the door.  It's amazing what can happen when you don't hit snooze for a solid half hour!


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 19, 2020)

Okay.  Normal hours are kicking my butt.  Def need coffee today so I don't almost fall asleep at my desk at 1:30pm SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2020)

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2020)

Spammers


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2020)

Spammy


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Have people given up on spam?

:bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> SPAM to 2,000!


Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

The Square never gives up hope.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Top?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE, I knew we could count on you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

*inhales*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Neat! 8,100 posts!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Neat! 8,100 posts!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM to 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

TOP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 22, 2020)

Testing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 22, 2020)

Testing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 22, 2020)

Testing


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 22, 2020)

we're not even to 2k yet?


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

I bet it was all this spamming that crashed the site during the update. Bad @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 24, 2020)

:banhim:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I bet it was all this spamming that crashed the site during the update. Bad @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Spam for the cause.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Monday SPAM.


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!

Edit: Yoink


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## aog (Aug 25, 2020)

Spam to 2,000


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

SPAM!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 25, 2020)

has anyone else ever gotten a technical package for review and approval that was so awful, that you just immediately closed it and walked away from the computer? 

I just got one that was so amateur that it was painful to get through the first paragraph. I'm going to have to redo it from scratch.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> has anyone else ever gotten a technical package for review and approval that was so awful, that you just immediately closed it and walked away from the computer?
> 
> I just got one that was so amateur that it was painful to get through the first paragraph. I'm going to have to redo it from scratch.


That sucks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2020)

.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2020)

.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2020)

.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2020)

.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2020)

.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2020)

.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 26, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> has anyone else ever gotten a technical package for review and approval that was so awful, that you just immediately closed it and walked away from the computer?
> 
> I just got one that was so amateur that it was painful to get through the first paragraph. I'm going to have to redo it from scratch.


yeah, ive had a couple recently. from 5+ year engineers with PEs


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 26, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> yeah, ive had a couple recently. from 5+ year engineers with PEs


PE don't mean nothin' other than ya got a PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 26, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 26, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> PE don't mean nothin' other than ya got a PE.


Truth but still.

I also have high expectations. Much to the dismay of the people I review


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Nothing in it was salvageable. And its not like I could have used their draft as an outline either. It had to be completely redone from scratch.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 26, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It had to be completely redone from scratch.


Send them a retaliatory invoice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Hmm, time for a Rona haircut. Gettin' shaggy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 26, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Ok, I'm probably just super dumb, but how do I log in to the (updated) EB from the mobile site? I can't find a "login" page anywhere!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 27, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ok, I'm probably just super dumb, but how do I log in to the (updated) EB from the mobile site? I can't find a "login" page anywhere!


you need to switch to desktop view so you can do it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 27, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hmm, time for a Rona haircut. Gettin' shaggy.


boyfriend won't get a haircut until he returns to the office.

they aren't returning until january 2021 as of right now...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 27, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> boyfriend won't get a haircut until he returns to the office.
> 
> they aren't returning until january 2021 as of right now...


I’ve decided to let mine grow for a while. Last time I went 2 years and donated 8 inches.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 27, 2020)

See my earlier Bob Ross comment. And that was after 4-5 months. There's no way I could grow it out for 2 years.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 27, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> See my earlier Bob Ross comment. And that was after 4-5 months. There's no way I could grow it out for 2 years.


My hair grows pretty straight, and VERY quickly, so it makes sense for me.

Can't imagine having a 'fro.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 27, 2020)

I went to a private high school with pretty strict grooming requirements. Cleanly shaven every day, hair length requirements, etc. When I graduated and started college I didn't cut my hair for almost 2 years. (I think it was about 20 or 21 months).

But now that I'm balding I keep my hair very short. I'm about ready to give myself another quarantine cut.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Aug 31, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I went to a private high school with pretty strict grooming requirements. Cleanly shaven every day, hair length requirements, etc. When I graduated and started college I didn't cut my hair for almost 2 years. (I think it was about 20 or 21 months).
> 
> But now that I'm balding I keep my hair very short. I'm about ready to give myself another quarantine cut.


Went to private high school also. Dress code shirt and tie. If you wore a sweater, one teacher would make lift it up to see tie underneath. There were people who would cut ties so only knot would show.

My hair grows slow, if i really push it, can go three months. Can get away with shaving every  other day. Actually shaving more now cause whiskers catch on mask.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 8, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 10, 2020)

Spamming during the week.  Should have off tomorrow, but I have a feeling I'm going to request to come in for comp time so I can take off for Thanksgiving...but I might not be going home for Thanksgiving, since my mom was talking about the quarantine in NY...so.  yeah.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 11, 2020)

6300


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Sep 14, 2020)

Site visit scheduled for tomorrow. Get of the house SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Holy smokies, no SPAM for 8 days???


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

We're getting closer and closer to vaccine approval, might as well spam now.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Got a haircut yesterday. Only my second one since going into quarantine.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

On the bright side, I was able to wait out the hot summer months inside and now will be starting a job that's 80% outside/at substations during the fall, winter, and spring. Summers gonna suck next year.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Does anyone else peal a banana the correct way. I.e. stem down?


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

And what about oranges? Does anyone else roll it on the countertop or between your hands to separate the skin from the insides?


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Played quiplash with some family the other day and nobody knew what a taint was. The question was "What does Channing Tatum call his junk?" I put "Channing Taintum." Nobody understood. Once I explained it lost its funnyness. However, taint when then the go-to word for the rest of the game.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Is it time yet to get the decorative hay bale and some mums in an old bucket? Or should we wait a few weeks.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

The 2yo had to get her finger pricked yesterday at the doctor for a blood sample. Everyone, including myself, was shocked she didn't even care. She's one tough cookie.

On the other hand, my boy had to get his second round of shots and screamed bloody murder.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

I've been keeping my eye on an American Professional Stratocaster on Craigslist. It's a decent deal, but I'm waiting out to see if he'll lower his price. Right now the "price is firm."


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Just found out that Ulysses S. Grant's middle initial doesn't stand for anything. Kind of ironic since he's a man that stood for a lot of things.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Time to send my morning abnormal summary report. Looking forward to not sending that out every morning after next week. It's impossible to sleep in while quarantined since I have to send it before 8am. But then again I have kids, so I couldn't sleep in anyways.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Photographer is coming by tomorrow to take photos of the house. Our realtor said most houses in this area get their first offer in about 4 hours, and are usually under contract in under 24 hours. Would be nice for a quick sale with the market so high.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

The weather isn't as nice as it was yesterday. Today it's 55F, but with storm clouds overhead.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Running


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Out


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Of


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Material


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoothie


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Top


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 23, 2020)

SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

My daughter's birthday balloon has lost enough helium that it's reached equilibrium. She doesn't understand how cool it is for minnie mouse to be hovering in the room without going up or down.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 24, 2020)

When a SPAM can hovers in the room without going up or down, that's when I'll be impressed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 24, 2020)

Getting ready for a job walk SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 24, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 25, 2020)

I started raining yesterday morning and didn't stop (not even a break) until early this morning. Will be interesting to see how many creeks are flooded. I'm sure with this nice weather TVA doesn't have the dams wide open like in summer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 28, 2020)

we're not even at page 100 spam


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

Stanley Cup spam


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

Go Stars!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

Not looking good though...


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

Game 7


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

seven


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

seven


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

seven


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

seven


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

63/9


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

seven


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

green is good


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

seven


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

7 7 7 7 7 7 7


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

7 7 7 7 7 7 7


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

7 7 7 7 7 7 7


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

7 7 7 7 7 7 7


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

7 7 7 7 7 7 7


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

7 7 7 7 7 7 7


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2020)

7 7 7 7 7 7 7


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 29, 2020)

I think it's a little funny a hockey team from FL won the cup.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 29, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 29, 2020)

Did someone hack his account?


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Sep 30, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think it's a little funny a hockey team from FL won the cup.


For the second time, with a player born in the Dallas area.  That will really annoy all the Canadians who hate the Sunbelt relocation/expansion teams.

As long as St Sidney of the Three Rivers didn't win it again it is cool.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 1, 2020)

Happy Fiscal New Year!


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Oct 1, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Happy Fiscal New Year!


Mine was July 1


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 1, 2020)

Mine is Jan 1


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 5, 2020)

well it took eight months, but Mrs Headge finally got her tax refund. They haven't even started to process my refund yet... I wonder if I'm starting to wonder if I'll get it before or after my 2020 1040.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 5, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 5, 2020)

In the office this week SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 5, 2020)

i've got a sweet 4-4-4 happening rn at work. four day work week, four day weekend, four day workweek.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 5, 2020)

then it a 2 day weekend, followed by my last five day work week of the year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 8, 2020)

...and my tax return will arrive next week.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Oct 8, 2020)

Major pain in the backside project spam.

Already added aggravation hours to my time sheet because of it.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Oct 12, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Spam until the CIA releases the vaccine!


I think at this point may need MI-6, the Mosaad, and whatever the KGB is called now to help.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Oct 12, 2020)

Dont even want to know what the refrigerant was. But it was from 1920's, was it still working.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/chemical-leak-from-1920s-refrigerator-causes-injuries-to-firefighters-residents-in-rockville/ar-BB19VpG1?ocid=hplocalnews


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 13, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Dont even want to know what the refrigerant was. But it was from 1920's, was it still working.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/chemical-leak-from-1920s-refrigerator-causes-injuries-to-firefighters-residents-in-rockville/ar-BB19VpG1?ocid=hplocalnews


Refrigerators from the late 1800s until 1929 used the toxic gasses, ammonia (NH3), methyl chloride (CH3Cl), and sulfur dioxide (SO2), as refrigerants.


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Oct 13, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Refrigerators from the late 1800s until 1929 used the toxic gasses, ammonia (NH3), methyl chloride (CH3Cl), and sulfur dioxide (SO2), as refrigerants.


Thanks for update.  I used to go into a power palnt gave you a mask that filter out ammonia. Those other do want to mess with.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 13, 2020)

These guys made a real lightsaber.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 14, 2020)

Platypus Engineer said:


> Dont even want to know what the refrigerant was. But it was from 1920's, was it still working.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/chemical-leak-from-1920s-refrigerator-causes-injuries-to-firefighters-residents-in-rockville/ar-BB19VpG1?ocid=hplocalnews


That's not far from me. I was literally shopping directly across the metro tracks there earlier tonight.

How or why did they have a 20's era refrigerator? Those homes are all post war, like 60s/70s construction and newer.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 15, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's not far from me. I was literally shopping directly across the metro tracks there earlier tonight.
> 
> How or why did they have a 20's era refrigerator? Those homes are all post war, like 60s/70s construction and newer.


Etsy.  It's all about upcycling and aesthetics.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 19, 2020)

This is the greatest move a band could ever make at this scenario!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 21, 2020)

spamspamspam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 21, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> spamspamspam


Did someone say SPAM?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 21, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Did someone say SPAM?


SPAM!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 21, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> SPAM!!


SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 21, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> SPAM


Spam​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 21, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Spam​


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 21, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 21, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam​


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 21, 2020)

The meadow is flooded with white daffodils...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 21, 2020)

Is this SPAM thread going to die when the Oct 2020 results spam thread starts?
(I kinda hope so   LOL)


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 21, 2020)

The brook babbles on as it flows through the hills...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm haunted, I'm hunted, where ever I roam...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SpAm


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

sPaM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 22, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 22, 2020)

Spoon River, Spoon River, is calling me home.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2020)

last five day work week of the year


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

lucky you!

My project goes IFC on Friday. Gotta survive til then.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah, but five day weeks still suck


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2020)

IFC?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Issued for Construction


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

And yes, five day weeks do suck. This is my short week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Issued for Construction


ahh thanks. Unfortunately we never actually build anything new in my field so I never learned that acronym.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> And yes, five day weeks do suck. This is my short week.


I have off Wed, and Fri next week. I was supposed to be off Thursday too, but I got voluntold to run_ _a full day meeting that day. 

Friday 13th is my last working Friday of the year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2020)

tttriple


----------

